# FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS



## GRUMPY36

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13056062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i like that over head pic really nice.


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Putting it down in the AZ!!!!


Expect my call in the a.m.!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

back in 1988


----------



## Teamblowme602

this year in la. :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

90 inch gas hop.


----------



## Teamblowme602

single pump regal.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## WORLD CLASS

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/quote]


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*looking good as always Frank!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

Rich i found u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

>


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 20 2009, 03:06 PM~13061762
> *Rich i found u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR.... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 20 2009, 03:28 PM~13061967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW WHERE 2 FIND EM BIGRICH! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

this gonna be the shit :biggrin: FRANKS putting down in AZ


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36

VEGAS TRIP 2008 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GRUMPY36

SPIRIT HAVING A GOOD TIME IN VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## SPIRIT 62

BADASS PICS, PUTTIN IT DOWN ALMOST 30 YEARS FRANK!! MUCH PROPS


----------



## hoodstar

nice!


----------



## hoodstar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kBkNmgpCY...02fbaa49da0b502
here is a lil video i made when u were down in the 520


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## hoodstar

the pic of the rag 63 is that carlos simpsom car??


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by hoodstar_@Feb 20 2009, 09:16 PM~13064798
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-kBkNmgpCY...02fbaa49da0b502
> here is a lil video i made when u were down in the 520
> *


bad ass video had a good time out there in the 520


----------



## hoodstar

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 20 2009, 09:35 PM~13064955
> *bad ass video had a good time out there in the 520
> *


thanx! it was a coo night! cant wait to see it again! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

hop at koolaids shop.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2009, 01:46 PM~13061193
> *looking good as always Frank!   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks jason.


----------



## UCEFAMILY

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 21 2009, 12:22 AM~13066555
> *hop at koolaids shop.
> 
> *


 :0 DAAM HOMES LOOKIN NICE


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## GRUMPY36

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## GRUMPY36

SAW THIS AT A SHOW BADASS


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:tears: :tears:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

FREDO'S IMPALA.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

BIG ED'S HOPPER...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

MIKE PACHECOS BUBBLICIOUS!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 21 2009, 02:21 PM~13069799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


FUCK DA DON JULIO, I WANT WHATS IN BACK OF THAT.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[img


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

new years day in cali


----------



## MARIO_B

BAD ASS PICS


----------



## Teamblowme602

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

THIS IS WERE IT ALL STARTED IN 1980 WITH JOE MONTENEGRO AND STILL GOING STRONG 29 YEARS LATER AZ OLDEST LOWRIDER SHOP.


----------



## REGAL83

nice


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by REGAL83_@Feb 21 2009, 11:40 PM~13073394
> *nice
> *


THANKS.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

ALOT OF GOOD TIMES HERE 
:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## goose

uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

lookin good Frank


----------



## MARIO_B

GABE IM GONNA WIN MY MONEY BACK SO BRING THEM 1S ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GRUMPY36

uffin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## smiley602

TTT WHATS GOOD FRANK


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## goose

:420: :420: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by goose_@Feb 23 2009, 06:32 PM~13090176
> *    :420:  :420:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :yes: :yes:   :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B

BIG RICHS LINCOLN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13073372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WERE IT ALL STARTED IN 1980 WITH JOE MONTENEGRO AND STILL GOING STRONG 29 YEARS LATER AZ OLDEST LOWRIDER SHOP.
> *



*badass pic Frank!!! 

trippy thing tho,.. look at the address,... almost same as mine. :0 *


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 23 2009, 07:53 PM~13091135
> *:yes:  :yes:     :biggrin:
> *


sup Ralph :wave:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HELLO BOYS. READY FOR SOME PIX......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]







[/url]

Don't get better than this


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 11:59 AM~13097807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE ONE BIG RICH
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 12:01 PM~13097833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 01:12 PM~13097951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE I FOUND UR STOP SIGN...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE AT RESERVATION RIDING HIS MOTO......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THOUGHT I SEEN THIS CAT DA OTHER DAY.... :biggrin: U KNOW WHO....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc88/tw...dressa_Soar.jpg
[/


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

SHE HAS ASSSSSS FOR DAYS....... hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

EDDIE'S 65


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/quote]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BigMandoAZ

took this at the mc bener rap shoot!


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 12:01 PM~13097833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## 1983 lincoln

WHAT UP MARIO I JACKED YOU FOR YOUR PIC :machinegun:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by goose_@Feb 23 2009, 09:21 PM~13092382
> *sup Ralph  :wave:
> *


ITS ALREADY GETTING HOT :burn:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 25 2009, 05:23 PM~13111330
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MIJO......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 25 2009, 04:35 PM~13110883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## calaveras73

wheres franks shop at now the last one i know about was on 51st ave n mcdowell, he reinforced the differential on my ride that was awhile back,can anybody help me out thanx


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@Feb 26 2009, 11:43 AM~13118617
> *wheres franks shop at now the last one i know about was on 51st ave n mcdowell, he reinforced the differential on my ride that was awhile back,can anybody help me out thanx
> *


HE'S ON 51 AVE N. CAMELBACK. 602 690-6555 :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 AM~13118691
> *HE'S ON 51 AVE N. CAMELBACK. 602 690-6555      :biggrin:
> *


ORALE THANX BRO


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

W . T. F. 
:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

][/url]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

NO CHONIES :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

COCHINOS. I SEE ALL OF YOU...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## locdownmexikan

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 26 2009, 03:02 PM~13120338
> *COCHINOS. I SEE ALL OF YOU...... :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 



Looking good Frank :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Joe Montenegro

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 21 2009, 02:58 PM~13070017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool pics Rich ! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe Montenegro

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13073372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WERE IT ALL STARTED IN 1980 WITH JOE MONTENEGRO AND STILL GOING STRONG 29 YEARS LATER AZ OLDEST LOWRIDER SHOP.
> *


Where did you find that ? Very cool !!


----------



## Joe Montenegro

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 01:51 PM~13098728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Frank ! Does this remind you of the studebaker ??


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Joe Montenegro_@Feb 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13123308
> *Very cool pics Rich !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE GETTN HIS SCHOOL SHOTS BACK IN DA DAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## 1983 lincoln

SOME SNEAK PEAKS OF RANDYS ESCALADE THAT FRANKS IS DOING


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 27 2009, 12:27 PM~13129428
> *SOME SNEAK PEAKS OF RANDYS ESCALADE THAT FRANKS IS DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING REAL GOOD.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

MOMMAAAA........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THERE U GO FRANK.... :biggrin: LOVE EM DUNES.......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 27 2009, 01:48 PM~13129580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOMMAAAA........ :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HEY NOW....... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THERE U GO, HERE GO'S UR SHAMWOWH FRANK..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ummm shamwow... :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 27 2009, 12:42 PM~13129524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> *


SHES FUCKIN BAS AS FUCK :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 27 2009, 11:27 AM~13129428
> *SOME SNEAK PEAKS OF RANDYS ESCALADE THAT FRANKS IS DOING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Good Frank.... As always :biggrin:


----------



## goose

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

Everyone working hard   :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

AYE DIOS MIO.......
hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE AT IT AGAIN........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dub4lac

:uh: :uh:  nice site


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 28 2009, 02:13 PM~13138848
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOSE AT IT AGAIN........... :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## oakland

nice pics bigrich


----------



## mg_0138

lookin 4 a ride if u know of any hit me up


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by oakland_@Mar 3 2009, 01:04 AM~13162176
> *nice pics bigrich
> *


THANX BUDDY.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by dub4lac_@Mar 2 2009, 10:58 AM~13153083
> *:uh:  :uh:   nice site
> *


THANX..... :biggrin: I'LL KEEP POSTING.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

RX7-wAO4qGs&hl


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

this is a huge ass


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKmnwn2tbqs




here's that chick with da big ass at frank's shop on sunday nite. :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 5 2009, 04:39 PM~13193712
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the chick from livin the low life? looks like her. BTW homie the pics are solid! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

aye que mucho scary........ :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Secret Garden

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 3 2009, 12:38 PM~13166543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIICCCCCEEEEEE!!!!! :0


----------



## DIPN714

there a hop at kool aids march 15 sickside and dip'n car club;;come join us at 4pm BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HOP WHAT U GOT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ancient chinese secret!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 6 2009, 12:20 PM~13202156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Question?...... Who noticed the white rose she is holding? :biggrin: Thats what I thought!! Nobody did!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Mar 6 2009, 03:17 PM~13203039
> *Question?...... Who noticed the white rose she is holding?  :biggrin: Thats what I thought!! Nobody did!!
> *


HAHAHAHA UR RITE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DANG MY TYPE OF GIRL...BUT I'LL BE SPILLING BUD LIGHT ON EM TITTIES.... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 6 2009, 03:28 PM~13203140
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13185419
> *RX7-wAO4qGs&hl
> *


THATS SOME FUCKING FUNNY SHIT! 100% TRUE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 5 2009, 12:05 PM~13191075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats how i like em THIC!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

Frank u working hard or hardley worken :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Who does chop tops??? Want to chop the top on a 88 mazda b2200. I need the frame reinforced first too. let me know.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

I'M BACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 79monte_carlo

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 5 2009, 02:40 PM~13192567
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKmnwn2tbqs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's that chick with da big ass at frank's shop on sunday nite. :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 79monte_carlo

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 10 2009, 12:22 PM~13237031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

I KNOW SUM1 THAT ATE ARBYS 4 LUNCH, I WONDER IF THIS IS WHAT SHE ATE.. U KNOW WHO U ARE...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

YAHOOOOOOO FOR DRUNK BITCHES!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

[/quote]



BIG RICH WITH HIS SHIRT UP   POWERD BY FRIBREAD


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

>


BIG RICH WITH HIS SHIRT UP   POWERD BY FRIBREAD
[/quote]
YOU WANA BATTLE???????? ITS ON.......... :angry: FRYBREAD IS WITH A Y NOT AN I FOR INDIO...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THIS IS WHAT GOOSE TELLS ALL DA GUYS..... :biggrin: WHEN THEY MAKE THERE WAY WITH HIM..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE TAKE UR DRUNK INDIO TIO BACK 2 DA RESERVATION..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE ON HIS WAY 2 HIS WEIGHT WATCHERS MEETING... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

AND YES YOU DID GOOSE.... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 11 2009, 05:00 PM~13251621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT GOOSE TELLS ALL DA GUYS..... :biggrin: WHEN THEY MAKE THERE WAY WITH HIM..... :biggrin:
> *


lucky you for those stretch marks.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 12 2009, 06:32 AM~13257614
> *    :wave:
> *


whats up gabe.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE U HAVE NO DIGNITY...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

True Spoke website.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

goose doing da peanut butter and jelly dance again,or should i say da frybread dance.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE'S STASH OF PIGS FEET........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOSE'S LUNCH TIME INDIAN SNACK.... HE TOUGHT F.B.I. STOOD FOR FRY BREAD INSPECTOR... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

ah man i love this topic. TTT. wat the hell made that fighter kiss the man?


----------



## GRUMPY36

Nice hop last night Rick & gordo cars kicked ass  :thumbsup:  TEAM BLOW ME took that win   :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 13 2009, 06:42 AM~13268342
> *Nice hop last night Rick & gordo cars kicked ass    :thumbsup:   TEAM BLOW ME took that win      :biggrin:
> *


pics :biggrin:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 12 2009, 04:53 PM~13262854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOSE'S LUNCH TIME INDIAN SNACK.... HE TOUGHT F.B.I.  STOOD FOR FRY BREAD INSPECTOR... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pinch Indio


----------



## goose

Hop wuz bad ass :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 13 2009, 06:42 AM~13268342
> *Nice hop last night Rick & gordo cars kicked ass    :thumbsup:   TEAM BLOW ME took that win      :biggrin:
> *


yup. kicking ass. que suave...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

girl with phx tee mike's car.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

PHOENIX TEE MIKE'S CAR.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

no hopp pics Frank :dunno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## puertorican65

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Frank's Hydraulics drove out from AZ to hop, representing Black Magic Hydraulics and Team Blow Me.


















PICS TAKEN BY ALL OUT CUSTOMS AT KOOLAIDS SUNDAY


----------



## All Out Customs

Props to Big Frank and Team Blow Me. Hope you guys got to do some bumper checkin since you guys came all the way out from AZ to put it down. That's what I call love for the game. Are you guys still in town? I used to live out in Phoenix about 15 years ago and still recall the shop being over there off of Central Ave. Is it still at the same location? 

Peace,
Jerry


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ummmm got 2 love em thick...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

mmmmmmmmmm mommma. hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SPIRIT 62

SHOW SOME HOP PICS FRANK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

YUMMMMMMY..


----------



## Knightstalker

Damn Rich...  :wow: Nice pics homie :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

PALOOOO. MIRA NO MAS...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13307149
> *Damn Rich...  :wow: Nice pics homie :cheesy:
> *


THANKS BRO...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Mar 17 2009, 02:12 PM~13306660
> *SHOW SOME HOP PICS FRANK!!! :biggrin:
> *


I would but got to drunk didnt even see the hop :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 17 2009, 03:32 PM~13307453
> *I would but got to drunk didnt even see the hop :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## All Out Customs

Keep um comin Big Rich, nice collection! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Mar 17 2009, 05:06 PM~13308205
> *Keep um comin Big Rich, nice collection! :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO.... I WILL... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 17 2009, 03:37 PM~13307488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


ah man this is funny. keep it up homie. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








aye dios mio.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

joke of the day

The bride tells her husband, "Honey, you know I'm a virgin and I don't know anything about sex. Can you explain it to me first?"

"OK, Sweetheart. Putting it simply, we will call your private place 'the prison' and call my private thing 'the prisoner'. So what we do is: put the prisoner in the prison.

And then they made love for the first time.

Afterwards, the guy is lying face up on the bed, smiling with satisfaction.

Nudging him, his bride giggles, "Honey the prisoner seems to have escaped."

Turning on his side, he smiles. "Then we will have to re-imprison him."

After the second time they spent, the guy reaches for his cigarettes but the girl, thoroughly enjoying the new experience of making love, gives him a suggestive smile, "Honey, the prisoner is out again!"

The man rises to the occasion, but with the unsteady legs of a recently born foal.

Afterwards, he lays back on the bed, totally exhausted.

She nudges him and says, "Honey, the prisoner escaped again."

Limply turning his head, He YELLS at her, "Hey, its not a life sentence, OKAY!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 18 2009, 04:31 PM~13318255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WANNA GET SOOOOOOO HIGH RIGHT NOW!!!

 
uffin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Mar 19 2009, 03:59 PM~13328863
> *I WANNA GET SOOOOOOO HIGH RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> uffin:  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

BLAZE IT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hahahaha be careful Rich,.. they gonna move this thread to off topic! hahaha*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 20 2009, 12:56 PM~13338027
> *hahahaha be careful Rich,.. they gonna move this thread to off topic! hahaha
> *


yup...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 17 2009, 03:56 PM~13307665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK IM IN LOVE WITH THAT ASS :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 21 2009, 05:36 PM~13347789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is _better_ then *OFF_TOPIC*


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 22 2009, 05:47 PM~13355753
> *This is better then OFF_TOPIC
> *


 :werd: :around:


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## 1983 lincoln

FRANKS HYDRAULICS - TEAM BLOW ME - PHOENIX AZ


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

IM IN LOVE GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THOUGHT YOU COCHINO'S GET A KICK OUT OF THIS...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

>


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 24 2009, 12:11 PM~13374561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNN!!!!!!! DATS A WHOLE LOTTA JUNK IN DAT TRUNK!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:worship:


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 23 2009, 09:42 PM~13369426
> *FRANKS HYDRAULICS -  TEAM BLOW ME -  PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOTICE NO ONES PUSHING ON THE BACK OF THE BLACK REGAL :biggrin: :biggrin: 
 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 24 2009, 05:26 PM~13377573
> *NOTICE NO ONES PUSHING ON THE BACK OF THE BLACK REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wats goin on gabe and the rest of my SPIRIT homies


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Mar 24 2009, 05:26 PM~13377573
> *NOTICE NO ONES PUSHING ON THE BACK OF THE BLACK REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU AINT LIEING ABOUT THAT SHIT WE DONT NEED PEOPLE PUSHING ON OUR BUMPER ALL GATE NO WEIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Layin Accord

Is that Big Ed from HP in the dirty dirty I see in some of those old school pics of shows and gatherings? Those were the days... When cruzing cental was the thing everyone thought about while the week went by. 

All you Phoenix ridaz now what I'm talking about! I miss those days so much.


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Mar 24 2009, 08:09 PM~13379704
> *wats goin on gabe and the rest of my SPIRIT homies
> *


WHATS UP MARIO BRO.


----------



## 1983 lincoln

SPIRIT C.C. PHOENIX AZ


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## All Out Customs

Nice rides Spirit CC. Enjoy the spring time out there, I remember when I used to live out there in Phoenix. It was hotter than a mutha at about 118 degrees in the summertime.


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 25 2009, 10:23 AM~13384896
> *SPIRIT C.C. PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS HOMIE :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

I see the wong's in the background, that was the spot to get some hot ass wings and some seasoned fries with ranch.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CADDY92480

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Mar 25 2009, 02:20 PM~13387010
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP BUDDY..... :biggrin:


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 25 2009, 01:23 PM~13384896
> *SPIRIT C.C. PHOENIX AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THANX HOMIE.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 21 2009, 11:33 AM~13346065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno: hno:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2009, 01:17 PM~13386465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY...IS DAT DARIOUS GETTIN' KNOCKED OUT? LOL

:biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://pix.4gifs.com/gallery/d/46530-1/Lesbos021.jpg
CHECK THIS OUT... :0


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 20 2009, 02:45 PM~13061606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *



:0 shes Fucken BADD!! :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

READY 4 SUM MORE PIX YOU COCHINOS...... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[ :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

FOR BIG RICH


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 26 2009, 03:57 PM~13399103
> *FOR BIG RICH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY OLE LAC...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://www.xtreme-curves.com/tiane_babe_c0001.php?id=1834088
CLICK ON THIS... :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up frank was going on big dog!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

W.T.F. :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

I'M LOVIN IT..... hno: hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZLACS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2009, 12:50 PM~13408460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M LOVIN IT..... hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13410254
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fuckin awssssome!


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2009, 08:17 PM~13410476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 28 2009, 02:43 PM~13417410
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: WOOOOOOOOW


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2009, 05:49 PM~13410254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dub4lac

i luv this :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13410254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

i see u smiley. QUE COCHINO ERES TU..... :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 31 2009, 06:00 PM~13447037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DONT THREATEN ME WITH A GOOD TIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THERE DA PIX YOU REQUESTED LUNA64....... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

BOY LOOK AT THAT COOTER.... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2009, 02:57 PM~13456191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE DA PIX YOU REQUESTED LUNA64....... :0
> *



by far the best iv ever seen on lil :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whoa that's too much of an ass.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## locdownmexikan

Looking good rich


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

*.......FORT MCDOWELL CARSHOW MAY 24th</span>........*
*CLICK ON THE LINK*

<a href=\'http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.mega1043.com/default.asp</a>

*<span style=\'color:red\'>GET UR PRINTING DONE FOR A COOL PRICE**!*


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 1 2009, 07:17 PM~13458823
> *Looking good rich
> *


THANX BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:barf: :barf:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 2 2009, 12:54 PM~13466023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## streetrider

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:





























 Daaaaayuuuummmm..!.....I'm in love!....LOL


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 2 2009, 12:58 PM~13466061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 2 2009, 02:22 PM~13466650
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:  :barf:
> *



:werd:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








hno: hno:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2009, 01:57 PM~13456191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE DA PIX YOU REQUESTED LUNA64....... :0
> *


Did anyone notice the size of that Shower?????? Hell No!!!!
Badow! :biggrin: ! Thanks BigRich... hell ya thats the one !!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 3 2009, 01:39 PM~13476611
> *Did anyone notice the size of that Shower?????? Hell No!!!!
> Badow! :biggrin: ! Thanks BigRich... hell ya thats the one !!!
> *


ANYTIME BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WHAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZ SUPERSHOW/S.E.E

*THIS SUNDAY APRIL 5*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

lucky kitten..... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 3 2009, 05:47 PM~13478334
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAAAAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoa! soft tacos ready to eat!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 3 2009, 03:26 PM~13477443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she looks sexy!


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 4 2009, 05:18 PM~13484311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOO bad this aint turned a little more to the right, thanks for the GOOD PICS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the fine pics. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

LIL GABE STILL AT IT AGAIN......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2009, 12:50 PM~13507907
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin hella funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 7 2009, 01:58 PM~13508715
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fo sho homie!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2009, 02:06 PM~13508798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

nice thick 1...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2009, 02:06 PM~13508798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*whooah rich, who's canopy express is that?*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 02:51 PM~13509350
> *whooah rich, who's canopy express is that?
> *


just found on off topic site.... sure is nice..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:tears:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

reach for the sky


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

mmmmmmmmmmmmm lesbians


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

fingering licking good


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

nice tits


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Apr 7 2009, 04:37 PM~13510405
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S GOING ON LIL GABE....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

KEEP WATCHING IT ALL, GETS REAL :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

Here's another one.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i like thefirst one better, but tthis one is nice too. keep it comin


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 7 2009, 06:21 PM~13511347
> *i like thefirst one better, but tthis one is nice too. keep it comin
> *


i agree too....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

*FUCK YEAH !*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ahhh shit, that was pretty mean. Fuck I thought he was gonna bust his head open.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ummmm, man is that bacon...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2009, 04:12 PM~13510201
> *fingering licking good
> *



DAMN BRUH!!! I WOULD EAT THAT FOR AT LEAST 30-35 MINUTES!!!!!

:biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Apr 8 2009, 02:13 PM~13519523
> *DAMN BRUH!!! I WOULD EAT THAT FOR AT LEAST 30-35 MINUTES!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 8 2009, 01:42 PM~13519231
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmm, man is that bacon...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 7 2009, 04:51 PM~13510542
> *WHAT'S GOING ON LIL GABE....... :biggrin:
> *


JUST WORKING


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

yummm. she's badd..... :0


----------



## MARIO_B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
FUNNY ASS VIDEO CHECK IT OUT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HAHAHA THAT WAS :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Apr 8 2009, 05:44 PM~13521597
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU
> FUNNY ASS VIDEO CHECK IT OUT
> *


im on the boat! haha funny ass hell1


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOSE AND DRUNK RAY..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

GOOD LAWD......... hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

eye see u


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

loose lips.......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2009, 02:00 PM~13529831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's nice!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ooooooooo weeeeeee...... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2009, 02:03 PM~13529855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOSE AND DRUNK RAY..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GOOSE AND DRUNK RAY


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## legacylac

I just went through 10 pages , thank You for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Apr 11 2009, 10:08 PM~13550612
> *    :wave:
> *


WHATS UP GABE DID YOU MAKE IT HOME LAST NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

FRANK'S HYDRAULICS-TEAM BLOW ME-


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 13 2009, 10:19 AM~13560903
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS-TEAM BLOW ME-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PIC RALPH :biggrin: :biggrin: MADE IT HOME ALRIGHT


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 13 2009, 10:19 AM~13560903
> *FRANK'S HYDRAULICS-TEAM BLOW ME-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was a nice day in la.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 13 2009, 06:34 PM~13564934
> *that was a nice day in la.
> *


Yes it was, til the afternoon over cast drop the temp. by 30 degrees.... :biggrin: 

Sup Frank,O.J hit me up on that rear end deal. I'll let cha know in a day or so


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 11 2009, 11:11 PM~13551064
> *I just went through 10 pages , thank You for sharing :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ANYTIME!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WOW :biggrin:


----------



## hoodstar

WHO GUYS COMING DOWN FO THE SHOW IN TUCSON?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 15 2009, 03:51 PM~13586416
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *



AYE MAMMACITA!!!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Apr 15 2009, 07:41 PM~13588757
> *    :wave:
> *


WHATS UP GABE.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

at phx 09 march show..... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

1 OF MY ALL TIME FAV...... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup: hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

next pic
YAHOOOOOOOOO.... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 17 2009, 05:57 PM~13609306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I se some nipplage!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Apr 17 2009, 06:00 PM~13609809
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

FRANKS HYDRAULICS-TEAM BLOW ME-PHX AZ.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Hannibal Lector

whats crackin repentance.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 21 2009, 04:19 PM~13646078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X100!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 21 2009, 05:19 PM~13646631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

*DAMMMMIT !*\


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

form my personal stash :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 22 2009, 12:35 PM~13656288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 21 2009, 05:32 PM~13646779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


PALO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

TWO DOOR MAGNUM....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DAMN PUT EM ON DA GLASS...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Apr 22 2009, 05:34 PM~13659461
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up buddy.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> CHECK OUT THE LOOK ON THAT CHINOS FACE! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> CHECK OUT THE LOOK ON THAT CHINOS FACE! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA I NOTICE THAT TOO.
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

W.T.F :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DanielDucati

I would bust a few in her nalgas....... :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*I seriousy think Franks topic is my favorite of layitlow.... :biggrin: *


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13686826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


NOW THAT'S TEAMWORK!!!!


:h5:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## goose

sup gabee


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

COCK ADOODLE DOO :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

what up frank


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

IS THAT RAY IN DA FAR LEFT... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 29 2009, 12:09 AM~13725815
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up Rick :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## locdownmexikan

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2009, 09:32 PM~13690038
> *I seriousy think Franks topic is my favorite of layitlow.... :biggrin:
> *


X35695x5235669


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Apr 29 2009, 10:59 AM~13729522
> *X35695x5235669
> *


x38268750


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/img]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HAD A GOOD TIME AT DA SOPHISCATED FEW PICNIC THIS PAST WEEKEND PARTYING WITH MY SPIRIT BROTHERS..... :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 29 2009, 01:45 PM~13731358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAD A GOOD TIME AT DA SOPHISCATED FEW PICNIC THIS PAST WEEKEND PARTYING WITH MY SPIRIT BROTHERS..... :thumbsup:  :420:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Frank and Rich:wave: ...nice pics...makes me wanna tug on myself... :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 09:08 PM~13736957
> *Sup Frank and Rich:wave:  ...nice pics...makes me wanna tug on myself... :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THIS IS HOW IT ALL STARTED! IT WASEN'T US MEXICAN'S!!! :0


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

I WAS LOOKING FOR ALL YOU TASKADOS WHAT U DOING PRIMO BESIDES INTERNET PORN! LOL MEETING TO NIGHT RITE. :420: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 01:12 PM~13744408
> *I WAS LOOKING FOR ALL YOU TASKADOS WHAT U DOING PRIMO BESIDES INTERNET PORN! LOL MEETING TO NIGHT RITE. :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


yes sir primo, tonite at da shop.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

UMMM LOOK AT THIS SCRAPA..... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

FEED ME! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:  :tongue:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

I SAID FEED ME NIGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

KEEP IT COMEING MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@Apr 30 2009, 02:05 PM~13745064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I SAID FEED ME NIGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: UR CRAZY CUZ.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

Thanks BIGRICH..... made my day as usual!!!! Worked all day and came home to this.... hell ya!!! Peace Bro


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 30 2009, 11:13 PM~13751423
> *
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 30 2009, 06:19 PM~13747521
> *Thanks BIGRICH..... made my day as usual!!!! Worked all day and came home to this.... hell ya!!! Peace Bro
> *


UR WELCOME BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

* nice !*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

KEEP THESE COMING BIG RICH


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 1 2009, 02:19 PM~13757075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KEEP THESE COMING BIG RICH
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Rag64SeaSick_@Apr 30 2009, 04:12 PM~13746860
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here you go BIGRICH.... hope these go thru. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 1 2009, 03:09 PM~13757644
> *Here you go BIGRICH.... hope these go thru.  :biggrin:
> *


OH YES INDEED.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 454SSallday

I DONT KOW YOU BIG RICH BUT DAMM LOVE THE PIX HOMIE!!! WHAT UP FRANK!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@May 1 2009, 09:36 PM~13761146
> *I DONT KOW YOU BIG RICH BUT DAMM LOVE THE PIX HOMIE!!! WHAT UP FRANK!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

BIGRICH IS THE AZPORN KING!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Big Rob M

hopp rules will be out next week


----------



## Hannibal Lector

woooowzeerz!


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 2 2009, 01:41 PM~13765235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :uh: 
:roflmao: :rofl: :around: :rant: :420:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 2 2009, 02:03 PM~13765366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 2 2009, 02:01 PM~13765353
> *BIGRICH IS THE AZPORN KING!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goose

:wave: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks Again Frank, for comin up. I'll let ya know bout this week-end,,,,,soon


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

PINCHE BOB...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DAMN


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 5 2009, 03:27 PM~13793115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


[
:0 those are real :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

SAME CHICK....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 5 2009, 12:48 PM~13792660
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINCHE BOB...... :biggrin:
> *


ants uncle phx :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 5 2009, 06:39 PM~13795696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shoes :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 5 2009, 05:39 PM~13795696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i lovethis chick. sexy mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Funny shit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 12:48 PM~13804161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bet i can hit with a "Big Gulp".


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno: hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WOOOOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## calaveras73

damm i was looking for hydro pics but these pics are better, good pics bigrich :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 5 2009, 07:02 PM~13795300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAME CHICK....
> *


BIG RICH, ALL I CAN SAY IS...........................................................................


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 02:04 PM~13805617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


   :cheesy: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by calaveras73_@May 6 2009, 02:47 PM~13806031
> *damm i was looking for hydro pics but these pics are better,  good pics bigrich :biggrin:
> *


THANX :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 6 2009, 03:34 PM~13806479
> *BIG RICH, ALL I CAN SAY IS...........................................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX BUDDY. :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

FUCK YA. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 04:19 PM~13806855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 05:59 PM~13806723
> *THANX BUDDY. :roflmao:
> *


NO SIR, THANX TO YOU!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 06:35 PM~13806971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YA. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DONE 4 DA DAY FELLAS...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 6 2009, 02:00 PM~13805570
> *Bet i can hit with a "Big Gulp".
> *


fuk it just give him a blast of the horns hahaha


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+May 6 2009, 05:21 PM~13806868-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2009, 05:35 PM~13806971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YA. :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girl next door type shit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@May 6 2009, 09:10 PM~13809450
> *fuk it just give him a blast of the horns hahaha
> *


Naw, don't want him to shit on himself.LOL just piss him off


----------



## Joe Montenegro

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 11:48 AM~13804161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I bet Frank could hit him with an orange ! :biggrin:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 6 2009, 04:35 PM~13806971
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YA. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: fukin A jack rabbit


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Joe Montenegro_@May 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13810361
> *I bet Frank could hit him with an orange ! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Joe Montenegro_@May 6 2009, 09:13 PM~13810361
> *I bet Frank could hit him with an orange ! :biggrin:
> *


NAW, BUT A BEER CAP..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 7 2009, 11:38 AM~13815835
> *NAW, BUT A BEER CAP..... :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN,HE COULD HIT A BUM IN THE MOUTH A FOOTBALL FIELD AWAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

TO ALL MY COCHINOS,HERE YOU GO GUYS ENJOY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 7 2009, 01:51 PM~13815951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS A MOM THATS CARES BOUT HER BABY.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 7 2009, 05:17 PM~13819280
> *NOW THATS A MOM THATS CARES BOUT HER BABY.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 7 2009, 05:16 PM~13819267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL MY ON LOOKERS,HERE YOU GO GUYS ENJOY...... :biggrin:
> *


WOOWZERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 7 2009, 07:16 PM~13819267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO ALL MY COCHINOS,HERE YOU GO GUYS ENJOY...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMN


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 7 2009, 04:44 PM~13817774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THE CUNT PUNT... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Big Rob M

frank i need your email address for the hop rules


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That chick is a teaser!


----------



## DIPN714

HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12 7;PM COME HOP WHAT U GOT;;BIG FRANK


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2009, 05:14 PM~13830533
> *HOP AT KOOL AIDS MAY 12  7;PM COME HOP WHAT U GOT;;BIG FRANK
> *



I MIGHT HAVE TO CRUISE UP THERE AND CHECK IT OUT!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Orale!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 06:34 PM~13831628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orale!
> *


She gonna put somebodies eye out!!!! daaaaamn!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Where BIGRICHSPIRIT AT???


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 06:56 PM~13831857
> *Where BIGRICHSPIRIT AT???
> *


HE GOT POKED IN THE EYE BY THAT BIG TITTIED CHICK YOU POSTED BRO!!! HE'S HURT!! NOW ALL THE HOMIES AREN'T GONNA SEE ANY FINE ASS SHIT HE POSTS.... THANKS MANDO!!! FAWK!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Frank ,you still coming to get that axle???? Got it ready to go.So bring that truck Playa


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 07:56 PM~13831857
> *Where BIGRICHSPIRIT AT???
> *


I'M BACK......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








[


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 09:34 PM~13831628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orale!
> *


SHE MUST WORK OUT. :0


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 9 2009, 02:17 PM~13837065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 9 2009, 07:05 PM~13839204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DanielDucati

Yummy....... :cheesy: 


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 9 2009, 12:11 PM~13837030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## lrocky2003

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AzsMostHated

:biggrin: wat up rich


----------



## 454SSallday

LOVE THIS THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

WHAT'S CRACK'N GUY'S :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIPN714

BIG AL SAID IT</span>


----------



## Teamblowme602

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 12 2009, 11:18 AM~13863255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## yayo63




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 12 2009, 11:22 AM~13863307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


oh shit! i love cupcakes! :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 9 2009, 12:16 PM~13837055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow she has pretty eyes!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@May 13 2009, 01:22 PM~13875018
> *WHAT'S CRACK'N GUY'S  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

When is the next hop????


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 8 2009, 03:31 PM~13519130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 15 2009, 07:49 PM~13901577
> *wow she has pretty eyes!!! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Mando........ you noticed the eyes???? I didnt!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13909017
> *Mando........ you noticed the eyes???? I didnt!!!!
> *


nah you missed the joke


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

Hello Fellas computer down but don't worry I'll be back soon


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

WHATS UP BROTHERS ME AND ERIKA WANT TO INVITE MY BROTHER'S TO MY BOY'S EDWARD J.R AND JAY IS GONNA GRADUATE FRI THE 22ND AT CIVIC SMPY HALL AT 2:00 AND LATER THAT DAY AT 6:30 WE WILL HAVE FOOD AND DRINK'S AND SMOKEAGE AT MY PAD SO ALL MEMBERS YOU ARE INVITED TO COME ETHIER THE GRAD OR MY PAD HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE BROTHER'S IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME AT (602)348-1139 THANK'S BROTHERS.


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2009, 09:25 AM~13920157
> *Hello Fellas computer down but don't worry I'll be back soon
> *


We better get the GEEK SQUAD to BIG RICH"S Crib!! He gatta post them badass pics soon!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@May 12 2009, 03:23 PM~13865619
> *:biggrin: wat up rich
> *


WHATS UP.SORRY 4 DA LATE REPLY. GOT BAN FOR A WEEK.... :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 18 2009, 08:33 PM~13927178
> *We better get the GEEK SQUAD to BIG RICH"S Crib!! He gatta post them badass pics soon!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LUNA64.... IM BACK........ :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

OHHHH MY PACKAGE GOT HERE... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:33 PM~13936582
> *THATS WHAT IM FUCKING TALKING ABOUT!!! WELCOME BACK BIGRICH!!!!!!!
> *


THANX... FEELS GOOD 2 BE BACK...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 19 2009, 03:35 PM~13936602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at the far girls tits... They be pointing upwards and could poke an eye out... She aiming, duck :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Duck duck oooops!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 19 2009, 06:11 PM~13939121
> *Look at the far girls tits... They be pointing upwards and could poke an eye out... She aiming, duck :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WHAT THE FUCK....... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THERE U GO RALPH, IT'S THAT SAME NASTY GIRL.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 20 2009, 11:44 AM~13947381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13950067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0   hno: hno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13935273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! DAT IS WUT I AM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!! WELCOME BACK BIG RICH!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@May 20 2009, 08:55 PM~13952838
> *GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY!!! DAT IS WUT I AM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!! WELCOME BACK BIG RICH!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


THANX MANDO69.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

I WANT THIS..... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 20 2009, 04:23 PM~13950110
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 20 2009, 03:08 PM~13948142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


thats how she got her 1st kid. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 19 2009, 02:43 PM~13935273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: thanks bigrich.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 21 2009, 12:32 PM~13959155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I LIKE EM THICK!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 03:40 PM~13961295
> *I LIKE EM THICK!!!!
> *


MEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOO....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 21 2009, 03:37 PM~13961271
> *:thumbsup:    :h5:  thanks bigrich.
> *


ANYTIME BRO..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

hno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> :0 :0
> 
> THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!! DAMN SHE IS FUCKING HOT!!!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 05:40 PM~13961295
> *I LIKE EM THICK!!!!
> *


the thicker , the better!! que no


----------



## Rolling Chevys

>


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 21 2009, 03:41 PM~13961315
> *MEEEEEE TOOOOOOOOO....... :biggrin:
> *



ME THREE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 21 2009, 06:41 PM~13962979
> *the thicker , the better!!  que no
> *


YES SIR..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@May 12 2009, 03:23 PM~13865619
> *:biggrin: wat up rich
> *


WHAT'S UP FRED....... :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HOLY SHHHHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

BIGR, When I see you at the Casino, I am buyin u a Cold One Bro!!! I owe you for all the eye candy you post!!!


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 21 2009, 04:55 PM~13962030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *


x2 :worship:


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *


TORTA STATUS


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 05:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *


x3 :yes:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *


palo :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

She's too thick


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *



X4!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13991113
> *She's too thick
> *



What! never too thick! :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## worldwidesetup

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@May 25 2009, 03:47 PM~13992712
> *    :wave:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@May 25 2009, 03:47 PM~13992712
> *    :wave:
> *


WHATS UP LIL GABE.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DIPN714

hop 2 nite at kool aids


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2009, 03:22 PM~14004000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Oh shIT! I have a camera like that too! lol this girl is fucking bad!


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2009, 12:04 PM~14001965
> *WHATS UP LIL GABE.... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRANKING BIG RICH HAD GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 26 2009, 04:17 PM~14004535
> *Oh shIT! I have a camera like that too! lol this girl is fucking bad!
> *


come on mando,you notice da camera first......... :biggrin: lol


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@May 26 2009, 04:21 PM~14004583
> *WHATS CRANKING BIG RICH HAD GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2009, 05:10 PM~14005122
> *come on mando,you notice da camera first......... :biggrin: lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2009, 03:47 PM~14002968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wouldnt mind stopping by to smell some bush either.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 27 2009, 09:55 AM~14013445
> *i wouldnt mind stopping by to smell some bush either.   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CADDY92480

:biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 27 2009, 03:17 PM~14016738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 310 death row

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13979692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAAAAANMMMMM :worship:
> *


damn :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

thats sum funny shit took the breath right outta her :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 28 2009, 12:35 PM~14026820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 29 2009, 12:16 PM~14037717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 29 2009, 03:43 PM~14039743
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 29 2009, 02:16 PM~14037717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn why cant i have those airbags in my ride :dunno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 29 2009, 04:22 PM~14040089
> *:0 damn why cant i have those airbags in my ride  :dunno:
> *


meeeee toooooooooo......


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 29 2009, 06:46 PM~14040246
> *meeeee toooooooooo......
> *


really rich. i needed those yesterday morning








:angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@May 29 2009, 05:56 PM~14040673
> *really rich.  i needed those yesterday morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> *


DANG THAT SUCKS BRO.... :0


----------



## Rolling Chevys

owell like they say 








fuck the meds. i'll take some more pics :biggrin: 
paging dr bigrich


----------



## 2nd_2_None

INTRESTING TREAD.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2009, 03:22 PM~14004000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


dammm she is thhhhhhick and has a phhhhhhat asssssssss :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

:wave: whats up bigrich?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14072689
> *:wave:  whats up bigrich?
> *


WHAT'S UP BUDDY........ :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2009, 03:36 PM~14073862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* speechless....................................................*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2009, 03:36 PM~14073862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaamnnnnnnn


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin: MY PATAMOBILE.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2009, 05:36 PM~14073862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 well :yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fuckin tits are toooo big


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 3 2009, 11:40 AM~14083140
> *Fuckin tits are toooo big
> *


YOU JUST GOT SMALL HANDS.... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 310 death row

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2009, 05:33 PM~14075325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## No Chingas

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 2 2009, 03:36 PM~14073862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JEEEZUS!!!


----------



## Miami305Rida

> _Originally posted by 310 death row_@Jun 3 2009, 03:10 PM~14084624
> *damn  :cheesy:
> *


name?????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WOWZERS...........


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CADDY92480

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

team kool aid;;;;;;;;;;you guys going to be at the sanberdino show??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

:worship: how do you do it rich? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 5 2009, 03:54 PM~14106603
> *:worship:  how do  you do it rich? :thumbsup:
> *


IT AINT EASY BRO...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Haha funny one! Keep it comin


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 5 2009, 05:06 PM~14106680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit she about get get the swine flu injected


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

LOOK AT THOSE MANGOS..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jun 5 2009, 05:26 PM~14107217
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP LIL GABE...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 5 2009, 05:27 PM~14107230
> *WHATS UP LIL GABE...... :biggrin:
> *


Ready to party BIG RICH :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

Looking good keep them coming. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14107262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14106640
> *IT AINT EASY BRO...... :biggrin:
> *


BUT IT SURE IS FUN :biggrin:


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

TO ALL CAR CLUB'S IF YOU WANT TO GO TO PELON'S SERVICES THEY WILL BE TOMARROW AT ST. CATHRENS DE SENA IN SOUTH PHOENIX ON CENTRAL SOUTH OF SOUTHERN AT 7:00 TO 9:00 AND TUES AT THE SAME CHURCH AT 10:00 IN THE MORNING AND WE WILL LAY OUR BROTHER TO REST AT HOLLY CROSS ON 99 AVE AND THOMAS WE WANT TO THANK ALL THE CLUB'S FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT THAT YOU HAVE DISPLAYED TO PELON'S FAMILIA AND OUR CLUB (SPIRIT). THANK YOU .............................. BIG ED,SPIRIT C.C


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

I'LL SEE YOU HOMIES OUT THERE TONIGHT. MUCH LOVE & RESPECT SORRY FOR EVERYONES LOSS


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

5 legs haha!


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 10 2009, 04:18 PM~14151895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0 no fucking way?!?!?!?!? i guess falling down the stairs routine was already played out?? :dunno: damn


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 10 2009, 02:02 PM~14151751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta get me 1 of these lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

bigrich putting in work........whats up?


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 10 2009, 02:34 PM~14150973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I SWEAR THERES THIS GIRL AT WORK THAT LOOKS LIKE HER.....ONLY WITH A BIGGER, ROUNDER ASS. FROM WHAT I HEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14163268
> *I SWEAR THERES THIS GIRL AT WORK THAT LOOKS LIKE HER.....ONLY WITH A BIGGER, ROUNDER ASS.  FROM WHAT I HEAR.  :biggrin:
> *


DAM!!!!!! JUST HERE AT WORK,BEEN SLOW SO BEEN POSTING ABIT...... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 11 2009, 03:11 PM~14163232
> *peek-a-boo i see you    :wave:
> *


HAHAHAHA :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 11 2009, 11:42 AM~14161177
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats up homie!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 12 2009, 02:25 PM~14173438
> *Wats up homie!
> *


whats up bro. :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Keep bringing it!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## texican

:0 :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

LOVE EM THICKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 13 2009, 12:00 PM~14179877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE EM THICKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!
> *


me too, BIGRICH, me tooo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 12 2009, 04:24 PM~14174414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:   :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 12 2009, 06:40 PM~14174550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  anyone have a babyruth? hno:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by texican_@Jun 12 2009, 06:12 PM~14175200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :worship:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 12 2009, 06:00 PM~14175125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jun 15 2009, 11:41 AM~14195553
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up gabe time to work on the regal. are you ready to go oklahoma to hop.


----------



## fghfghnfg

http://www.tradeshoes9.com/product_list.aspx?pcid=568


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 13 2009, 07:19 PM~14182371
> *  anyone have a babyruth?  hno:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 47bombita

CRUZ'N FOR THE COMMUNITY FOOD BANK JUNE 28tH PRESENTED BY OLD MEMORIES TUCSON....

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 15 2009, 04:04 PM~14198237
> *whats up gabe time to work on the regal. are you ready to go oklahoma to hop.
> *


 :nono: :nono:Have to work :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

now thats the sexiest birthmark i've ever seen :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 16 2009, 06:59 PM~14210923
> *now thats the sexiest birthmark  i've ever seen  :biggrin:
> *


YUP.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 18 2009, 06:55 PM~14231996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just like in DUDE WHERES MY CAR?, DADDY I WANNA GO ON THAT RIDE. ME TOO SON, ME TOO :biggrin: 
:h5:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jun 18 2009, 07:18 PM~14233490
> *just like in  DUDE WHERES MY CAR?,    DADDY I WANNA GO ON THAT RIDE.  ME TOO SON, ME TOO  :biggrin:
> :h5:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Awesome line up!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Funny ass pics brah keep it up homie.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 19 2009, 05:38 PM~14242703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..........................look at her feet :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

FUCK YAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> [


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 20 2009, 01:42 PM~14248247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *



PURPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## texican




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 19 2009, 05:38 PM~14242703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whoa yeah she s got sum long ass feet.


----------



## Lunas64

Jus wakin up from last night hangin with Spirit. A lil hung over. Drank more when I got home. Good hangin out with you beer guzzlin Homies. Frank anytime you need my beer cooler for your beer cooler let me know!!! See you guys at the next Gig. Dont forget to let me know about the next hop. I wanna ride shotgun!!  Peace.....on my way for Menudo!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 19 2009, 04:19 PM~14241983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this I hope she is 18 topic????


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jun 21 2009, 10:37 AM~14253379
> *Jus wakin up from last night hangin with Spirit. A lil hung over. Drank more when I got home. Good hangin out with you beer guzzlin Homies. Frank anytime you need my beer cooler for your beer cooler let me know!!! See you guys at the next Gig. Dont forget to let me know about the next hop. I wanna ride shotgun!!   Peace.....on my way for Menudo!
> *


thanks luna next hop is july 5 in la.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by texican_@Jun 20 2009, 11:44 PM~14251355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that 1 my self too. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 22 2009, 03:14 PM~14264151
> *Is this I hope she is 18 topic????
> *


i think so...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3018586123810721916
CHECK OUT DA COCHINO KID... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

NICE AND THICKK........ :yes:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO!!!!! :nicoderm: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 24 2009, 01:03 PM~14284524
> *Q-VO!!!!! :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP HAPPY......... :biggrin:


----------



## Soultrain

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 23 2009, 03:39 PM~14275444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats some funny shit


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 24 2009, 03:44 PM~14284895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why do they always make that same face when they take their own picture?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks like they wanna kiss themselves.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:cheesy:  uffin: :rofl: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT UP FELLAS? SEE Y'ALL ON SATURDAY
:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jun 25 2009, 12:27 PM~14295542
> *:cheesy:    uffin:  :rofl:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT UP FELLAS? SEE Y'ALL ON SATURDAY
> :wave:
> *


YES SIR, BE THERE FOR SURE......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 20 2009, 01:39 PM~14248241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 good stuff indio cagado :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by goose_@Jun 25 2009, 04:41 PM~14298370
> *:0  :0 good stuff indio cagado  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU INDIO SWATO CON LA TONGA LARVES..... :biggrin:


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 24 2009, 06:21 PM~14285889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

this is how you gas hop!!!! 




 :roflmao: BARROW THIS FROM MANDO88..............


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:  :wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 47bombita

COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE NEEDING...
FOR MORE INFO:
DAVID HOLGUIN 520-406-1300
ALFRED MONTANO 520-405-9713
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

qw
32
dam


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

[/quote]
thats the same place i would of put my nightstick. :biggrin: 
then would of told her








:yes:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 27 2009, 11:48 AM~14314864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 27 2009, 04:13 PM~14316157
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 27 2009, 11:48 AM~14314864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 27 2009, 12:48 PM~14314864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Bet she could suck a mean dick, just need some specks so the bitch can see... You fools is crazy.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14317992
> *Bet she could suck a mean dick, just need some specks so the bitch can see... You fools is crazy.
> *


whats up ron.


----------



## texican

:0 :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

funny commercial


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 29 2009, 12:23 PM~14329117
> *whats up ron.
> *


How you doing Mister Frank.....Jess said she was bustin ur balls today????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 09:09 PM~14317992
> *Bet she could suck a mean dick, just need some specks so the bitch can see... You fools is crazy.
> *


 :roflmao: YUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

> Must be Tuesday..... Rich is back to work!!! and we are all glad too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> What up BIGR? you doing the Unity Picnic this weekend?? I will be.... beer in hand of course!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

wake up n smell the flowers


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> Must be Tuesday..... Rich is back to work!!! and we are all glad too!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> What up BIGR? you doing the Unity Picnic this weekend?? I will be.... beer in hand of course!!
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: yeah, ill be there buddy.. with some cold ones of course....... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SWIPH

THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST DAMN PICTURE TOPICS IVE HAVE SEEN ON LIL. Keep it up- Im lovin this :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 1 2009, 03:28 PM~14355021
> *THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST DAMN PICTURE TOPICS IVE HAVE SEEN ON LIL. Keep it up- Im lovin this :biggrin:
> *


Bigrich is the shit!! he knows how to post some pics huh SWIPH?? and he can pound dem BudLites!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jul 1 2009, 04:28 PM~14355021
> *THIS HAS TO BE ONE OF THE BEST DAMN PICTURE TOPICS IVE HAVE SEEN ON LIL. Keep it up- Im lovin this :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanx buddy.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2009, 06:56 PM~14356523
> *Bigrich is the shit!! he knows how to post some pics huh SWIPH?? and he can pound dem BudLites!!
> *


 :wave: yes i can....... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 02:08 PM~14364357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOLS


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 1 2009, 06:56 PM~14356523
> *Bigrich is the shit!! he knows how to post some pics huh SWIPH?? and he can pound dem BudLites!!
> *



YA- you got that right-- he be killin shit with these pics.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 01:36 PM~14364072
> *:biggrin:  thanx buddy.....
> *



No sweat-- KEEP EM UP :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO BIG RICH!!! 
:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 2 2009, 02:41 PM~14364738
> *Q-VO BIG RICH!!!
> :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up big happy.......... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THD9jun9cGY
:roflmao:EL CORRIDO DE M.J


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 02:08 PM~14364357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jul 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14365959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuckin idiot!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*come on Rich,... I know you got more than that :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 3 2009, 05:44 PM~14373876
> *The mods are watchin us!
> *


well if for some reason i cant see this topic again ...it was the best hydraulic shop topic i had even seen :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

More n more!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 3 2009, 03:08 PM~14374061
> *well if for some reason i cant see this topic again ...it was the best hydraulic shop topic i had even seen  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO from east TEJAS!!!!! This place has no chirp service, can't wair ro get back to ARIZA!!!!!! C u soon, Big Rich keep up the good work!!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

Damn homies you guys always post some bad azz Hynaz keep it up!!!!


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## goose

PALO pinche indio :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jul 4 2009, 06:23 AM~14378491
> *Damn homies you guys always post some bad azz Hynaz keep it up!!!!
> *


THANX BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WHATS UP FELLAS.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP BIG RICH??? HOWD THE SHOW GO THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 7 2009, 03:57 PM~14405236
> *WHAT UP BIG RICH??? HOWD THE SHOW GO THIS WEEKEND??
> *


WHATS UP HAPPY... THE PICNIC WAS KOOL, BUT HOTTTT AS FUCK...


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

ORA!!! good turnout then?? Shit thursdaynight was bad!!! I thought itd be worse, but humid ass texas was better than the shop!!!! LOL
:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 7 2009, 02:40 PM~14405079
> *WHATS UP FELLAS.....
> *


Wassup BR? you cool down since Sundays hot ass picnic. Good times as always hangin with Spirit, downing the cold ones and checkin out the cars and ladies! :biggrin: I see you back at work..... postin hynas!!!! get back to work Bro
Peace


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jul 7 2009, 05:32 PM~14405949
> *Wassup BR? you cool down since Sundays hot ass picnic. Good times as always hangin with Spirit, downing the cold ones and checkin out the cars and ladies!  :biggrin: I see you back at work..... postin hynas!!!! get back to work Bro
> Peace
> *


yes had fun too, hot as hell thou..... :biggrin: back to work buddy... :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

You got that pic of the chick with her ass up on the glass showin the fat meaty taco?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 8 2009, 07:40 AM~14410577
> *You got that pic of the chick with her ass up on the glass showin the fat meaty taco?
> *


HELL YA I HAD DA PIC. BUT THEY TOOK IT OUT.... :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Chicano Life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 16 2009, 12:58 PM~13595022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WWE dont have nothing on this chick


----------



## badboynaz

I need some hydro work done. Everybody I've talked to tells me Frank's is the best in town. Problem is I can't find a adress or # for the shop. Hoping somebody can help me out with some info. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Whoa chick laid his ass out!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Call Frank 602-690-6555


----------



## DanielDucati

aye-yaye-yayeeeeeeeee!!!!!


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 01:48 PM~14364192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by badboynaz_@Jul 8 2009, 08:35 PM~14417797
> *I need some hydro work done. Everybody I've talked to tells me Frank's is the best in town. Problem is I can't find a adress or # for the shop. Hoping somebody can help me out with some info. Thanks :biggrin:
> *


 FRANK'S CUSTOM HYDRAULICS #602 690-6555


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

TAKE UR PICK........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

palo.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO BR :wave: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 10 2009, 12:28 PM~14435189
> *Q-VO BR  :wave:  uffin:
> *


whats up bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

yummmmy thick........ :0


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

NADA NADA JUST ENJOYING THE VIEW!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Frank ,your order came back???whats up hit me on the chrip :cheesy:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Jul 11 2009, 11:27 AM~14443271
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what's up mijito..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 11 2009, 02:49 PM~14444390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant go wrong with thic!


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 14 2009, 03:30 PM~14472577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice...


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

BOMB ASS FUCK... anymore pictures of her? 


DAMN...



> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 1 2009, 12:02 PM~14352340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

sorry but the bike looks better than the girl. shes small chested too.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 15 2009, 06:16 PM~14486506
> *sorry but the bike looks better than the girl. shes small chested too.
> *


 :roflmao: not much of selection today.


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 15 2009, 06:39 PM~14486696
> *:roflmao: not much of selection today.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 2 2009, 09:14 PM~14366538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 16 2009, 12:02 PM~14493483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Milf


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

An old Italian lived alone in New Jersey . He wanted to plant his annual tomato garden, but it was very difficult work, as the ground was hard.

His only son, Vincent, who used to help him, was in prison. The old man wrote a letter to his son and described his predicament:

Dear Vincent,
I am feeling pretty sad, because it looks like I won't be able to plant my tomato garden this year. I'm just getting too old to be digging up a garden plot. I know if you were here my troubles would be over...I know you would be happy to dig the plot for me, like in the old days.
Love, Papa

A few days later he received a letter from his son.
Dear Pop,
Don't dig up that garden. That's where the bodies are buried.
Love,
Vinnie
At 4 a.m. the next morning, FBI agents and local police arrived and dug up the entire area without finding any bodies. They apologized to the old man and left.
That same day the old man received another letter from his son.

Dear Pop, Go ahead and plant the tomatoes now. That's the best I could do under the circumstances. 

Love you, 
Vinnie


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## backyard boogie cc

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 18 2009, 04:10 PM~14513020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## trespatines

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

FROM 95-96


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14525094
> *FROM 95-96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*is that an old orlies?

lol.. I was flipping thru some old orlies this weekend,.. and stumbled on some really old ad's. plus a pic of Todd, skinny as hell..lol.. good ol days  :biggrin: *


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 20 2009, 10:42 AM~14525094
> *FROM 95-96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that ralph it was 91.


----------



## kalihuztla209

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 17 2009, 04:18 PM~14506525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




CAN I TAKE HER HOME


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WHATS UP LIL GABE....


----------



## ONE_AND_ONLY

damn...i like this topic..haha :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:wave: :wave: Q-VO HOMIES. IT TOOK SOME WORK BUT IM BACK IN AZ WITH A NEW TC. WHATS GOOD DID I MISS ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:dunno:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ONE_AND_ONLY_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14538670
> *damn...i like this topic..haha :biggrin:
> *


hahaha. me too. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14539397
> *:wave:  :wave: Q-VO HOMIES. IT TOOK SOME WORK BUT IM BACK IN AZ WITH A NEW TC. WHATS GOOD DID I MISS ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not much homie. nice car happy..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

not much homie. nice car happy..... 

RIGHT ON, THANK YOU


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 21 2009, 12:54 PM~14539397
> *:wave:  :wave: Q-VO HOMIES. IT TOOK SOME WORK BUT IM BACK IN AZ WITH A NEW TC. WHATS GOOD DID I MISS ANYTHING THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS CRACKING HAPPY CAR LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 21 2009, 04:18 PM~14540390
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS THE TYPE OF CLAM SHELL I WAS LOOKING FOR YESTERDAY AT BEACH.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHATS CRACKING HAPPY CAR LOOKS GOOD 

NADA NADA HOMIE, THANK YOU


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*what up Happy! :biggrin: *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

What's up J how's life on Stone?


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## kalihuztla209

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 21 2009, 02:24 PM~14540477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I MISS SPRING BREAK .HAHA


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 21 2009, 08:53 PM~14544661
> *What's up J how's life on Stone?
> *



*could do without the humidty...lol.. how you been bro?*


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Been good homie! I got engaged and have a son on the way. Man I havent been back to Tuc since like Oct. I wanna get down there and stop by the shop. You still looking for new real estate??


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 22 2009, 10:34 AM~14549222
> *Been good homie! I got engaged and have a son on the way. Man I havent been back to Tuc since like Oct. I wanna get down there and stop by the shop. You still looking for new real estate??
> *



*congrats bro!!! 

nah we got something. waiting to close on it :biggrin:  *


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

DAMN FRANK.....LOOKS like your in need of some EXTERMINATING IN HERE!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hahaha I have that affect on women ahahahaha hater*


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 21 2009, 01:58 PM~14540167
> *hahaha. me too. :biggrin:
> *



DDAAMMNN!! :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 22 2009, 05:25 PM~14553570
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wide open... Hmm


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 22 2009, 05:25 PM~14553570
> *
> *


This ones for you big homie!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 22 2009, 07:21 PM~14554636
> *This ones for you big homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YA. I LIKE IT..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/quote]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

>


[/quote]



BOY THE THINGS I COULD DO WITH THAT IN 3 1/2 MINUTES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

BIG RICH Q-VO HOMIE I SEE YOU ARE KEEPIN UP ALL THE GOOD WORK. I DONT THINK EVERYONE KNOW S WHAT WORK YOU REALLY PUT INTO FINDING ALL THIS ENTERTAINMENT FOR ALL US :thumbsup:  :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

BOY THE THINGS I COULD DO WITH THAT IN 3 1/2 MINUTES :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Jul 23 2009, 03:05 PM~14562568
> *BIG RICH Q-VO HOMIE I SEE YOU ARE KEEPIN UP ALL THE GOOD WORK. I DONT THINK EVERYONE KNOW S WHAT WORK YOU REALLY PUT INTO FINDING ALL THIS ENTERTAINMENT FOR ALL US  :thumbsup:    :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> SHIT AL IT WAS AWESOME!! WISH YOU BOYZ COULD HAVE BEEN UP HERE TO KICK IT WITH US!!!
> 
> TONS OF RIDEZ, SHOW WAS ILL...HOP-OFF REAL GOOD!!!!
> 
> FEMALES..PLENTY!!!!
> 
> NEXT TIME FO SHO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comin to an Az Lowrider Event Soon!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> SHIT AL IT WAS AWESOME!! WISH YOU BOYZ COULD HAVE BEEN UP HERE TO KICK IT WITH US!!!
> 
> TONS OF RIDEZ, SHOW WAS ILL...HOP-OFF REAL GOOD!!!!
> 
> FEMALES..PLENTY!!!!
> 
> NEXT TIME FO SHO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comin to an Az Lowrider Event Soon!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIX AL, BY DA WAY WHERE CAN I GET A PAIR OF THOSE BLK AND WHT SOCKS....... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

ID FUCK DA DOGGSHIT OUT THIS BITCH!!! NICE, LOVE TANNED LADIES!!!


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP FELLAS???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

WHATS UP BIG HAPPY.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 24 2009, 05:03 PM~14574061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one good topic homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## texican




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## All Out Customs

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## LoCon

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 22 2009, 12:54 PM~14550619
> *congrats bro!!!
> 
> nah we got something. waiting to close on it :biggrin:
> *


Congrats


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## big ray

what up frank!!
much luv homie u guys putting it down!!


----------



## Kid Dee

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 28 2009, 02:09 PM~14606484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DDAAMMNN!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 28 2009, 02:31 PM~14606709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


that one nipple is fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## Mideast

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kneedeepdonthate

IMG_0485.JPG


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 29 2009, 03:03 PM~14618356
> *:h5: nice one bigrich
> *



CHECK IT OUT
CLEAN ROLLING CHASIS, DISC BRAKES (FRONT ONLY),
NEW BUSHINGS FRONT / REAR
AND TOP SIDE RE-ENFORCED.
POWDER COATED EVERYTHING BK12 / GLOSS BLACK.
WILL WORK WITH IMPALA CONV., HT, WAGON.
READY FOR BUILD
LOCATED IN TEMPE AZ I-10 AND BASE LINE RD

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489902


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 29 2009, 03:03 PM~14618356
> *:h5: nice one bigrich
> *


like that 1 too. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

AT THE WELL AGAIN !!! "NOW THATS HOW U GET PINK EYE!"


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0 DAMMM I LIKE WHITE FROSTED CAKE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 30 2009, 02:04 PM~14628757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0 DAMMM I LIKE WHITE FROSTED CAKE..... :biggrin:
> *


You mean I would like to frost her with something white


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

I make people KINGS....I'm kinda like GOD


NO MAMES GUEY!!!! Whats up Ron ESE????


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 30 2009, 02:10 PM~14628024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT THE WELL AGAIN !!!    "NOW THATS HOW U GET PINK EYE!"
> *


 :420: no am just really high


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 30 2009, 04:08 PM~14630060
> *I make people KINGS....I'm kinda like GOD
> 
> 
> NO MAMES GUEY!!!!    Whats up Ron ESE????
> *


U know how we's do it...Just helping the unknown to be known, 1 town at a time


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2009, 06:00 PM~14631664
> *U know how we's do it...Just helping the unknown to be known, 1 town at a time
> *


wats up shaggy! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 1 2009, 03:43 PM~14647855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 2 2009, 05:44 PM~14653798
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


you puffin again....*Smoooooookey*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 damn


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 81cut

Something about a thicker chick! DAMMMMM!!!! ^


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Aug 4 2009, 07:23 PM~14676360
> *DAM  :0  any links onthis 1
> *


NOT SURE,FOUND IT IN O.T  HEY TEXAS BIG ON COWBOYS, THEY DONT GIVE U SHIT FOR BEING A STEELERS FAN???


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

as an airplanes about to crash, a female passenger jumps up frantically and announces, "If I'm going to die, I want to die feeling like a woman."

She removes all her clothing and asks, "Is there someone on this plane who is man enough to make me feel like a woman?"

A man stands up, removes his shirt and says, "Here, iron this!".
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

happy wensday :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 4 2009, 12:27 PM~14672193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 1 2009, 03:43 PM~14647855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That pic is funny about little angels.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats up frank? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 6 2009, 01:00 PM~14694626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 she looks better


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 6 2009, 01:07 PM~14694699
> *she looks better
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDeville

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Aug 6 2009, 11:02 PM~14700227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Rolling Chevys




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

sorry fellas been busy today, lets see what tomarrow brings.... :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 7 2009, 04:51 PM~14706726
> *sorry fellas been busy today, lets see what tomarrow brings.... :biggrin:
> *


Sup BR, How you been?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Aug 7 2009, 09:17 PM~14708237
> *Sup BR, How you been?
> *


BEEN ALRIGHT, ENJOYING DA WEATHER LAST NITE DRINKING SOME COLD ONES AT DA SHOP......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 81cut

THATS GOTTA B A FUCKIN DUDE! ^


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 5 2009, 11:38 AM~14683419
> *NOT SURE,FOUND IT IN O.T  HEY TEXAS BIG ON COWBOYS, THEY DONT GIVE U SHIT FOR BEING A STEELERS FAN???
> *


Every fuckin day.All my fam. r cowboys fans but fuckum anyways :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

BIGMANDOAZ.COM & SIXTY4 PROMOTIONS DOIN IT "BIG" IN AZ

Any questions msg, Big Mando 88 or Lunas64


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 11 2009, 11:48 AM~14736704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :worship: :worship: :around:   
i


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 11 2009, 02:48 PM~14736704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:thumbsup: :wave: uffin: :h5:


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

shit, thats pimpin........... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14760488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :420:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 13 2009, 03:00 PM~14760488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


berry nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

last pic looks like some photo shop was done


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 11 2009, 05:22 PM~14739412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 12 2009, 05:25 PM~14750112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bod, BUTTA FACE!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 13 2009, 05:58 PM~14760473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 14 2009, 03:10 PM~14770421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 15 2009, 12:27 PM~14778000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 15 2009, 01:31 PM~14778287
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 15 2009, 03:31 PM~14778287
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 15 2009, 03:18 PM~14778802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pics homie!


----------



## Southside01

SOME MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

One day an at home wife is alone and the doorbell rings. 

She opens it to a guy, "Hi, is Tony home?" 

The wife replies, "No, he went to the store, but you can wait here if you want." 

So they sit down and after a while of silence the friend says "You know Sara, you have the greatest breasts I have ever seen. I'd give you a hundred buck just to see one." 

Sara thinks about it for a second and figures, what the hell - a hundred bucks! She opens her robe and shows one to him for a few seconds. He promptly thanks her and throws a hundred bucks on the table. They sit there a while longer and guy then says "That was so amazing I've got to see both of them. I'll give you another 100 dollars if I could just see the both of them together." 

Sara amazed by the offer sits and thinks a bit about it and thinks, heck, why not? So she opens her robe and gives Chris a nice long chance to cop a look. 

A while later Tony arrives back home from the store. The wife goes up to him, "You know, your friend Chris came over." 

Tony thinks about it for a second and says, "Well did he drop off the 200 bucks he owes me?"


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

LOOK AT THAT CLAM... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 18 2009, 12:26 PM~14805536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THAT CLAM... :0
> *


nom nom nom nom


----------



## 81cut

is that not the shits or what ^


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 18 2009, 11:26 AM~14805536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THAT CLAM... :0
> *


Sweeeeet! :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 18 2009, 12:26 PM~14805536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT THAT CLAM... :0
> *


wow :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

THE PERFECT GIRL NAKED AND IN DA KITCHEN...... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sweet Jesus!


----------



## Kneedeepdonthate




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 19 2009, 04:05 PM~14819746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by Kneedeepdonthate_@Aug 20 2009, 07:19 PM~14832889
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TURTLE 62

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 21 2009, 12:40 PM~14840211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## DanielDucati

oh man,talk about juicy...... :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 21 2009, 01:40 PM~14840912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Aug 20 2009, 07:33 PM~14833055
> *
> *


She has a tail!


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 21 2009, 12:40 PM~14840211
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that look likes some good pussy their :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Aug 24 2009, 11:55 AM~14864501
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP LIL GABE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kid Dee

i love looking thru this topic when ive had a rough day :biggrin:


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14876129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 chingao!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mismoloko

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 20 2009, 02:45 PM~13061606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Teamblowme602

HALL OF FAME SEPT 12 LONG BEACH 150 PER COUPLE WHO'S IN.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 25 2009, 01:00 PM~14876357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Her legs are yoo skinny. She needs sum meat. Looks good though.


----------



## NEW VISION C.C

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 26 2009, 01:15 PM~14888174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 25 2009, 01:05 PM~14876403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cheap slut!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14888807
> *Cheap slut!
> *


yesssss... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Aug 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14888807
> *Cheap slut!
> *


THE BEST ONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 26 2009, 01:08 PM~14888109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yea........ :0


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 27 2009, 06:25 PM~14901944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




2 in the pink and one in the sink :cheesy: good god ya'll :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## ANGELBOY

DAM THIS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14912647
> *DAM THIS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW
> *


whats up angel.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14912647
> *DAM THIS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW
> *


THANX BRO...... :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 28 2009, 03:10 PM~14912779
> *whats up angel.
> *


WHUT UP FRANK YOU GOING TO COSTA MESA


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## kandylac

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Aug 27 2009, 05:27 PM~14901959-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 28 2009, 05:04 PM~14914204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !! *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 03:00 PM~14912647
> *DAM THIS THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW
> *


AGREED


----------



## kustom_caddi88

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Aug 31 2009, 02:41 PM~14936589
> *AGREED
> *


X2


----------



## Twiins




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

frank and will putting it down again....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









still 1 of my fave pix. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

> BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG FRANK, TAKING OUR EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL!!!! THANKS TEAM BLOW ME!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## goose

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> BIG FRANK "Franks Hydraulics" stopping traffic on glendale to gas hop and do quick bumper check!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG FRANK, TAKING OUR EVENT TO ANOTHER LEVEL!!!! THANKS TEAM BLOW ME!! :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> shit man had a good time that night.
Click to expand...


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 1 2009, 02:17 PM~14949497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I did that shit 2 one of lil bros homie that shit is funny in person :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

the ultimate tramp stamp.... :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :h5: :420:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

BUENOS DIOS TEAM BLOW ME, WHATS GOOD>?


----------



## Kid Dee

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 1 2009, 02:56 PM~14949926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 3 2009, 07:37 AM~14968209
> *    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :h5:  :420:
> *


WHATS UP HAPPY..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AndrewH

:uh: 

someone move this childish topic to OT. where the children play


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 3 2009, 01:24 PM~14971522
> *:uh:
> 
> someone move this childish topic to OT. where the children play
> *


STAY THE HELL OUT IF YOU DONT LIKE IT. :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

frank found ur tape measure................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 3 2009, 01:24 PM~14971522
> *:uh:
> 
> someone move this childish topic to OT. where the children play
> *


FUCK YOU PUNK, STAY OUT U ***...... :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 1 2009, 02:15 PM~14949470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my lord, what a sexy woman :worship:  :wow:


----------



## dub4lac

:worship:


----------



## Mideast

how do u do frank, this is one of my fav topics on forums lol.


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 3 2009, 01:24 PM~14971522
> *:uh:
> 
> someone move this childish topic to OT. where the children play
> *


THIS DUDE MUST BE CRAZY..... :loco: KEEP DOING YOUR THANG BIG RICH :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Sep 4 2009, 09:40 AM~14980097
> *THIS DUDE MUST BE CRAZY..... :loco: KEEP DOING YOUR THANG BIG RICH :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YES SIR MY MAN.................... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MARIO_B

HERE YOU GO RICH I SEEN THIS IN AZ SIDE. SHE HAS A FAT ASS


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AZs finest13

u r officially my best freind now cuz of ur ummmm postings :h5:


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Sep 4 2009, 09:46 PM~14985979
> *u r officially my best freind now cuz of ur ummmm postings  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 454SSallday

ahh another bad day .................. thx big rich :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 454SSallday_@Sep 5 2009, 01:03 PM~14989597
> *ahh another bad day .................. thx big rich  :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 5 2009, 01:04 PM~14989602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now those sum big tittie .... I wish I had 4 hands so i can give those tittes 4 thumbs up :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 1 2009, 06:03 PM~14951928
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn vegas style! sup bigrich!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 09:06 AM~15002655
> *damn vegas style! sup bigrich!
> *


whats up big mando........ :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:h5: :yes: :yessad: :nicoderm: :guns: :guns: :wave: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 8 2009, 09:53 AM~15013649
> *:h5:  :yes:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :guns:  :guns:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


WHATS UP BIG HAPPY..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 02:14 PM~15015681
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 01:35 PM~15015298
> *WHATS UP BIG HAPPY..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP BR I SEE YOU BACK ON THE JOB!!!!! GOOD WORK AS USUAL!!, WHATS UP W/ THE ONE IN TEAL???? DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

BIGHAPPY55, AzsMostHated, MIDNITE510

AzsMostHated- WHAT UP ESE!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 01:35 PM~15015895
> *:cheesy: :wave:
> *


whats up buddy....... :biggrin:


----------



## 454SSallday

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 12:58 PM~15015491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

'Sup BR! Whats up Bro?


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 07:51 PM~15018634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the perfect maid  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Sep 8 2009, 06:05 PM~15018788
> *'Sup BR! Whats up Bro?
> *


whats up Al, im just here kicking back..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO SPIRIT!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK   uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 10 2009, 10:09 AM~15038157
> *Q-VO SPIRIT!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK     uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :h5:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


thanks happy.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 10 2009, 11:32 AM~15038365
> *thanks happy.
> *



Happy B-Day big homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK.......... :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

Happy BDAY Frank!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy bday rich.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Sep 10 2009, 01:36 PM~15040146
> *Happy bday rich.
> *


THANKS, BUT ITS FRANKS HYDROS B-DAY BRO...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## LoCon

My Bad


----------



## BIGHAPPY55




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:dunno:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:dunno:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:dunno:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:twak: 



































































































uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:twak: :twak: 












































































:420:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:yes: :yes: HAPPY BIRTHDAY FRANK












































































:420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 05:54 PM~15018668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LoCon

:loco:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Sep 11 2009, 01:58 PM~15052780
> *    :wave:
> *


whats up lil gabe..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## spirit64joe

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 8 2009, 05:51 PM~15018634
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up joe.


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 14 2009, 03:20 PM~15078635
> *whats up joe.
> *


working on the four


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by spirit64joe_@Sep 14 2009, 03:37 PM~15078791
> *working  on  the  four
> *


  WHAT! UR ON ALL FOUR AGAIN...... :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 02:19 PM~15089428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :yes: :h5: :420:


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 12:00 PM~15088261
> * WHAT! UR ON ALL FOUR AGAIN...... :uh:
> *


y

yeah with your girl :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by spirit64joe_@Sep 15 2009, 04:04 PM~15090402
> *y
> 
> yeah  with  your  girl :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


take it easy, mario aint that easy......


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up homies!!!!!! We are hosting another free event and we hope you homies can make it to this one!!! All clubs and solo ryders welcome!!!

They are also the show's co-host along with UCE Car Club Phoenix 

*This is what club UNITY is all about!!! *
*So get ready Arizona, its going to be another BIG & BADASS EVENT!!!!*










Here is what went down the last time!!! 





 




Hope to see you there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 16 2009, 02:20 PM~14208488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RICH SHOW YOUR FACE :angry:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by spirit64joe_@Sep 17 2009, 10:09 AM~15107822
> *RICH  SHOW  YOUR  FACE :angry:
> *


 :nono: :uh:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Kid Dee

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15090504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 18 2009, 02:22 PM~15120405
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up frank havent heard from you


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHat up Fellas?? :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## goose

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Sep 21 2009, 03:39 PM~15143813
> *WHat up Fellas?? :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


whats up bro....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Sep 21 2009, 04:17 PM~15144183
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up mijito....


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin: :h5: :420: Q-VO!!


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 22 2009, 11:38 AM~15153024
> *whats up mijito....
> *


Whats good flaco


----------



## AZKLIQUER

do you have deep cups for skinny cylinders


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Sep 23 2009, 03:36 PM~15166401
> *do you have deep cups for skinny cylinders
> *


hey bro, give frank a call 602 690-6555


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

:biggrin: sweet


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 23 2009, 01:00 PM~15165018
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PALO :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice view


----------



## kalihuztla209

thats pretty... good enough to eat


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 454SSallday

hey frank how was the after party hop ? sorry i didnt make it my boy was having car problems so we left the convention center really late.........


----------



## CADDY92480

NICE HOMIE KEEP THE CAMMIN......... :cheesy:


----------



## cruz77

Will a 1997 tacoma 2wd rear end fit my 64 Impala?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

a lil sumthn sumthin.............


----------



## spirit64joe




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2009, 09:07 PM~15260690
> *a lil sumthn sumthin.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 454SSallday

ttt


----------



## gottie




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by NEW VISION C.C_@Oct 6 2009, 02:04 PM~15283937
> *thanks big rich you always now how to make it a GOOD DAY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 3 2009, 09:07 PM~15260690
> *a lil sumthn sumthin.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Make some for VEGAS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AZs finest13

1 day i will meet u n buy u a lap dance 4 all ur great pics lol


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## az71monte

Do you guys have whammy tanks if so how much for a chrome one rods included. pm a price thanks


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Oct 11 2009, 06:44 PM~15326993
> *1 day i will meet u n buy u a lap dance 4 all ur great pics lol
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Oct 15 2009, 05:49 AM~15363828
> *
> *


bad ass time in vegas good ass hop gabe.


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 15 2009, 04:04 PM~15369101
> *bad ass time in vegas good ass hop gabe.
> *


Good job FRANK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyKilla85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 9 2009, 12:57 PM~15312842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 MORE


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## texican

FRANKS HYDROS TTT!


----------



## 62wildcat




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO HOMIES!!!!!!! WHAT UP SPIRIT TEAM BLOW ME??? QUE ROLLO??


----------



## goose

TEAM BLOW ME :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Did you get the back all in one piece?


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 20 2009, 01:18 PM~15413909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hrojop2

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 21 2009, 02:17 PM~13069768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MIKE PACHECOS BUBBLICIOUS!!!
> *


i remember that car. didnt albert cordova do the stereo system in that? i used to kick back with alberts little brother looney. (michael cordova)R.I.P. damn that was back in the days. the good days.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Cool guys from spirit. Met them from vegas.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by hrojop2_@Oct 21 2009, 02:02 PM~15424410
> *i remember that car. didnt albert cordova do the stereo system in that? i used to kick back with alberts little brother looney. (michael cordova)R.I.P. damn that was back in the days. the good days.
> *


yeah. that was awhile back....


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 20 2009, 02:06 PM~15414328
> *Did you get the back all in one piece?
> *


sure did had a good time in vegas this year lot of hopping on sat and monday.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZKLIQUER

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 22 2009, 10:54 AM~15434367
> *sure did had a good time in vegas this year lot of hopping on sat and monday.
> *


ttt wats up frank????? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15440878
> *ttt wats up frank????? :biggrin:
> *


ssssssssssssssssssup goof sup frank


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 PM~15440915
> *ssssssssssssssssssup goof sup frank
> *


sup stevie d :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 22 2009, 09:48 PM~15440878
> *ttt wats up frank????? :biggrin:
> *


not to much thanks for helping me get the regal out.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 PM~15440915
> *ssssssssssssssssssup goof sup frank
> *


whats up stevie thanks for helping out that nite at rons shop.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 22 2009, 11:07 PM~15441797
> *whats up stevie thanks for helping out that nite at rons shop.
> *


sall good bro thats how we dooos it did ya get the car back in 1 piece


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 22 2009, 11:05 PM~15441769
> *not to much thanks for helping me get the regal out.
> *


its all good....gotta help out da homies whenever possible!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+Oct 23 2009, 12:07 AM~15441797-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up stevie thanks for helping out that nite at rons shop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more of help....See Jess's sig :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-goof_@Oct 23 2009, 01:43 AM~15442452
> *its all good....gotta help out da homies whenever possible!
> *


ssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssup "The Goof"


----------



## regal85

*ttt*


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

happy halloween


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Oct 23 2009, 11:58 AM~15446003
> *    :wave:
> *


WHATS UP GABE..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## gottie

:0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 23 2009, 12:39 PM~15446362
> *WHATS UP GABE..... :biggrin:
> *


Where u been flaco :biggrin:


----------



## goof

T T T...FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 23 2009, 02:58 PM~15447720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yummy! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by goof_@Oct 25 2009, 09:02 PM~15464649
> *T T T...FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> *


whats up did you guys hop on sat nite.


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 26 2009, 01:42 PM~15470912
> *whats up did you guys hop on sat nite.
> *


Whats going on Frank


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 26 2009, 01:42 PM~15470912
> *whats up did you guys hop on sat nite.
> *


YES SIR....MY CAR BROKE AND I GOT WHUPPED!!ITS COOL THERES ALWAYS NEXT SATURDAY?!!! :biggrin: WHEN U COMING BACK TO VEGAS????


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Oct 26 2009, 06:37 PM~15474234
> *Whats going on Frank
> *


whats up gabe.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssupppp Frank, got them gears done, and will ship 2marrow


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15495974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 ...........sucia

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15495974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE MORE MORE :biggrin:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 27 2009, 07:43 PM~15484396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone got dealt with :cheesy:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15495974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 28 2009, 04:54 PM~15495974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thong,thong, :biggrin: thong,bong,bing


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

she's hot


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

http://image.bayimg.com/iajpeaabo.jpg 

http://image.bayimg.com/iajpfaabo.jpg

http://image.bayimg.com/iajpgaabo.jpg

http://image.bayimg.com/iajphaabo.jpg
CLICK ON THESE....


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats crackin homie!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 30 2009, 03:59 PM~15516637
> *Wats crackin homie!
> *


whats up brotha.... :biggrin:


----------



## LilRayo

Dayyum homie deez ruccas r HHHHOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!! :wow:   :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunas64

'Sup Spirit!!! :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by LilRayo_@Oct 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15517416
> *Dayyum homie deez ruccas r HHHHOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!    :wow:      :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Oct 30 2009, 09:07 PM~15518951
> *'Sup Spirit!!! :wave:
> *


whats up buddy....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Oct 31 2009, 11:47 AM~15522843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wanna carve a punkin like this, but if I do I wont be doin like the are in the punkin later tonite!! LOL!!!! :uh:


----------



## LilRayo

BBBAAAHHHHAAAHHAAA!!! AINT THAT SUM X-RATED ASS SHIT HOMIE!!. KEEP DEM PHOTS COMING LOCO!!!. HAVE A SAFE HOLLOWEEN AZ BIG DOG RIDERZ!! WATCH FO KIDS!! SAFETY FIRST I'M OUT BIG PEACE AARRRATO.


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Nov 2 2009, 09:05 PM~15543598
> *
> *


whats up gabe back to work.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by LilRayo_@Oct 31 2009, 05:10 PM~15524342
> *BBBAAAHHHHAAAHHAAA!!! AINT THAT SUM X-RATED ASS SHIT HOMIE!!. KEEP DEM PHOTS COMING LOCO!!!. HAVE A SAFE HOLLOWEEN AZ BIG DOG RIDERZ!! WATCH FO KIDS!! SAFETY FIRST I'M OUT BIG PEACE AARRRATO.
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 5 2009, 02:36 PM~15573052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 5 2009, 02:16 PM~15572793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## spirit64joe

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 7 2009, 11:34 AM~15591623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rich.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0


----------



## DanielDucati

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZs finest13

never dissapointed when i get on here haha


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 10:19 PM~15628789
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW More pics please!!!!!!!!!! :0 :around:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 11 2009, 05:47 PM~15635814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one bigrich :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 12 2009, 03:00 PM~15646074
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


Frank, what it b mang???? I keep gettin these boxes back :biggrin: I gonna make you come and get 'em


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420: :yes: :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:0 :0


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 14 2009, 12:23 PM~15664314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RICH IS THAT YOU


----------



## Twiins

whats going on guys


----------



## bigdthep

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 19 2009, 04:06 PM~14819757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Ehy Big Rich Homie!
i wanna start hangin out with you Homie!! You seen to be in all the right places at all the right times, Homie!! Lmao...
Good Pics Keep em cumin' Homie!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

WOWO LUV THOSE PICTURE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 16 2009, 10:57 AM~15679334
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up stevie d


----------



## gottie




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by bigdthep_@Nov 16 2009, 09:57 AM~15678685
> *Ehy Big Rich Homie!
> i wanna start hangin out with you Homie!! You seen to be in all the right places at all the right times, Homie!! Lmao...
> Good Pics Keep em cumin' Homie!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MIRACLE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Nov 17 2009, 04:58 PM~15694440
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15693952
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 anymore? :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## spirit64joe




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Keep them bitches comin. No ****.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 18 2009, 02:50 PM~15705068
> *Keep them bitches comin. No ****.
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2009, 06:10 PM~15706607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What beach has mountains that go rite into the sand





Frank, your custom gears on are the>>>>>>way


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15680541
> *whats up stevie d
> *


chillin homie hows shit in az


----------



## spirit64joe

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2009, 05:09 PM~15706591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH HELL YEAH :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

YUMMMMY.... :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15716986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MMM MMM MMM! Tasty!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Mr.Brown

By far the best topic on LIL.


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15742096
> *TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now youre just showing off. :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15742096
> *TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did good Frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Nov 21 2009, 11:14 PM~15742096
> *TEAM BLOWME PUTTING IT DOWN IN TUCSON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic mike.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Nov 23 2009, 02:32 AM~15751303
> *Did good Frank  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks gabe.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15716048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmmmmm


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 24 2009, 04:53 PM~15770400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GRUMPY36

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TEAM BLOW ME.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Nov 25 2009, 03:41 PM~15780570
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING TEAM BLOW ME.
> *


same to you buddy.... :biggrin:


----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Big nene 1

:biggrin: I was going to ask for a quote on a set up but I staight forgot with all this pics.How much for I of them girls shipped to cali?lol.what up Frank.


----------



## Southside01




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 29 2009, 03:52 AM~15811273
> *:biggrin: I was going to ask for a quote on a set up but I staight forgot with all this pics.How much for I of them girls shipped to cali?lol.what up Frank.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP SPIRIT.............Q-VO RICH!!
THE CARDS BROKE MY HEART SUNDAY, I SHOULD'VE CRUISED
HOW'D IT GO?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CHAIN REACTION




----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 27 2009, 05:04 PM~15799668
> *images.myspacecdn.com/images02/32/l_0f022bffa0bd40e890582d72a2a55e3a.jpg[/img]
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 2 2009, 04:41 PM~15847507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wut wonderful view :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

BIG RICH WHERE DO U FIND ALL THESE PIX!!!!!! WHATEVER U DO DONT STOP LOOKIN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 2 2009, 04:32 PM~15849428
> *BIG RICH WHERE DO U FIND ALL THESE PIX!!!!!!  WHATEVER U DO DONT STOP LOOKIN  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: you got it angel....


----------



## pinche danny

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 19 2009, 01:30 PM~15716048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn :yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 2 2009, 01:41 PM~15847507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZs finest13

:biggrin: Pinche KING of cochinos hahaha keep it up


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Dec 2 2009, 11:12 PM~15855316
> *:biggrin: Pinche KING of cochinos hahaha keep it up
> *


----------



## stevie d

sup frank


----------



## pinche danny

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Aug 27 2009, 05:25 PM~14901944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 in pink 1 IN THE STINK OH YA :x:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 2 2009, 01:41 PM~15847507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 4 2009, 12:20 AM~15867454
> *sup frank
> *


just working on some cars for the 1st


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 4 2009, 04:26 PM~15872919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BR YOU BEAT ME TO THE PUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!11
SPIRIT I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE YOU TO MY OTHER "BABY MAMA" :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 4 2009, 01:55 PM~15872113
> *just working on some cars for the 1st
> *


u gonna break off our favorite hater too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

What's up Frank did you ever get those springs


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## mando

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 2 2009, 03:56 PM~15848994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WATS UP BIG RICH :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by mando_@Dec 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15913422
> *WATS UP BIG RICH :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

goose pinche indio swato feo....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rich


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## chilango's-67

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 9 2009, 05:54 PM~15929247
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 keep'em coming Frank!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## MIRACLE

:worship: BIG RICH :worship:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@Dec 11 2009, 03:04 PM~15950498
> *:worship:  BIG RICH  :worship:
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow: :wow:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Dec 11 2009, 04:34 PM~15951824
> *nice :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## bmorelac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 8 2009, 05:55 PM~15916604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im im im im ........sp sp sp speechless ....holy moley!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 12 2009, 12:24 PM~15959406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by goof_@Dec 15 2009, 06:40 PM~15992311
> *t t t :biggrin:
> *


whats up goof.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 18 2009, 04:13 PM~16021139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up big rich!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 12 2009, 12:24 PM~15959406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chingao!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 11 2009, 04:21 PM~15951635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> *


DAMN!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up big rich!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 18 2009, 01:27 PM~16021256
> *Wat up big rich!
> *


whats up hannibal, hows hawaii....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 18 2009, 03:23 PM~16022780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 1 of my fave... :0
> *


    :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 16 2009, 09:04 AM~15997509
> *whats up goof.
> *


jus here chilln...wat u up 2??how the cars coming?????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 18 2009, 04:23 PM~16022780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still 1 of my fave... :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Merry Christmas, TEAM BLOW ME!!! My favorite TEAM!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

MERRY CHRISTMAS,


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

*TEAM BLOW ME GONNA GO PUT IT DOWN IN LA ON NEW YEARS DAY*.....


----------



## brown81

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy new year homies. Drive safe to the picnic.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 31 2009, 12:52 PM~16145975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh chit :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 31 2009, 02:32 PM~16146778
> *oh chit :0  :0  :0
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 31 2009, 03:17 PM~16147062
> *
> *


always with the dam good flickas


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZKLIQUER

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 31 2009, 06:26 PM~16147614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bitch should be taking some notes also . :roflmao:


----------



## pinche danny

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 31 2009, 04:26 PM~16147614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is cock eyed


----------



## TUKINSTANG

=)


----------



## Hannibal Lector

happy new years homies.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 3 2010, 01:03 PM~16170246
> *happy new years homies.
> *


same to you buddy....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 5 2010, 05:32 PM~16193974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


uh oh!


----------



## Teamblowme602

at the motel in la on the 1st


----------



## DIPN714

HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH U GUYS;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 6 2010, 08:33 AM~16202030
> *HAD A GOOD TIME HANGING OUT WITH U GUYS;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> *


x2 JERRY LAMM said it :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 6 2010, 08:36 AM~16202052
> *x2 JERRY LAMM said it  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## smiley602

WHATS GOOD FRANK


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 6 2010, 04:19 PM~16205206
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a beautiful pic!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stevie d

sup frank n the crew


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 7 2010, 03:36 PM~16216539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 5 2010, 04:32 PM~16193974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



THOSE ARE MY PEEPS!!! HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 12:01 PM~13097833
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


un fuccing believable! :wow:


----------



## lilwill1999

hit me up 4 the pre-reg 4 car show and concert at [email protected] 
due date mar 10,2010


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 12:58 PM~16227060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 9 2010, 12:55 PM~16236822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## regalman85




----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 13 2010, 04:53 PM~16280782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 9 2010, 01:55 PM~16236822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck the ass looks good, but it looks like she's in a crack house...naw :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hope the mrs doesn't see that.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:34 PM~16285451
> *Fuck the ass looks good, but it looks like she's in a crack house...naw :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

:0 :0 

Shoulda clicked on this topic loooong ago :0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## trespatines

:biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:nicoderm:


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for the homies.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chaio

View My Video STREET FAME SANDIEGO! 115+ NO SPRINGS...


----------



## texican

:boink:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 8 2010, 01:58 PM~16227060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo where did you git this one???? i wanna c more pics homie!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

:wow:


----------



## smiley602

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 23 2010, 04:51 PM~16387761
> *View My Video  STREET FAME SANDIEGO!  115+ NO SPRINGS...
> *



DOES IT HAVE A ENGINE IN IT


----------



## Kid Dee

> _Originally posted by texican_@Jan 23 2010, 07:56 PM~16389120
> *:boink:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 21 2010, 12:17 PM~16364718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



There's my boys breaking people off!!! Can't wait to see you all in March!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 05:04 PM~16443673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DanielDucati

ahyee-yahee-yaheeeeee!!! :wow: more cullo then a burro..... :0


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 28 2010, 05:04 PM~16443673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 15 2010, 04:35 PM~16303314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wow:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16387057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

Keeping my eyes closed LOL while I am in here!!!! :uh: 

Ron's working on getting you in at the show, hold tight, he's even considering giving up his spot for you!!! :biggrin: 

Thats how we do it!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 01:12 PM~16452309
> *Keeping my eyes closed LOL while I am in here!!!!  :uh:
> 
> Ron's working on getting you in at the show, hold tight, he's even considering giving up his spot for you!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Thats how we do it!!!!
> *


tell ron thanks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Why wats in march?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 30 2010, 02:41 PM~16461702
> *Why wats in march?
> *


low rider mag show march7 2010


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BigButta63

BUMP


----------



## j_mann

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13073372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WERE IT ALL STARTED IN 1980 WITH JOE MONTENEGRO AND STILL GOING STRONG 29 YEARS LATER AZ OLDEST LOWRIDER SHOP.
> *



Man this is old stuff, I was a kid living in San Antonio reading about how you guys were building cars for people like(Jimmy Borunda}and having shows at firebird lake, and how you guys were fighting the law so they wouldnt band car with hydros or lift's cruising Central....

Now I live here in AZ, and I see you and TEAM BLOW ME hittin people up at long wongs on Sundays and hitting up all the shows... Its a small world ESE...


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by j_mann_@Feb 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16507600
> *Man this is old stuff, I was a kid living in San Antonio reading about how you guys were building cars for people like(Jimmy Borunda}and having shows at firebird lake, and how you guys were fighting the law so they wouldnt band car with hydros or lift's cruising Central....
> 
> Now I live here in AZ, and I see you and TEAM BLOW ME hittin people up at long wongs on Sundays and hitting up all the shows... Its a small world ESE...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MANCHU64

> :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 5 2010, 03:40 PM~16524192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!! THATS MY NEW FAVORITE....... :boink: :boink:


----------



## MANCHU64




----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for good peoples.


----------



## goof

WAT UP FRANK?HOW U BEEN? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Glamorous Life

> _Originally posted by AZGTIMIN64_@Feb 6 2010, 08:56 PM~16535503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:, :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :boink: good job (AZGTIMIN64)


----------



## MANCHU64

> _Originally posted by Glamorous Life_@Feb 6 2010, 10:28 PM~16536392
> *:thumbsup:,  :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :boink:  good job (AZGTIMIN64)
> *


Just lookin out 4 all the homies out in the Big AZ......... :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: like the pics


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jan 23 2010, 03:13 PM~16387057-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jan 27 2010, 03:59 PM~16431291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO FRANK, IM BACK AT IT THIS AM :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO FRANK :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:cheesy:   uffin: :wave:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:sprint:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 8 2010, 06:44 AM~16547425
> *Q-VO FRANK :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


whats up happy


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 6 2010, 09:18 PM~16535692
> *TTT for good peoples.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16535892
> *WAT UP FRANK?HOW U BEEN? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


koo hows vegas.


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO GOOD AM


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 12 2010, 01:35 PM~16594496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rolling Chevys

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 12 2010, 03:35 PM~16594496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## DIPN714

MY NEW  GIRL;;YEA THATS RIGHT;;


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

GOOD HOP LAST NIGHT FRANK ................EVEN THOUGH it was"a close one" LOLZ


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 15 2010, 09:43 AM~16617285
> *GOOD HOP LAST NIGHT FRANK ................EVEN THOUGH it was"a close one" LOLZ
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## smiley602

TTT WHATS GOOD FRANK


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 13 2010, 08:22 AM~16600877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 17 2010, 02:45 PM~16641782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :boink:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO FRANK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZs finest13

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 17 2010, 02:45 PM~16641782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :boink: :drama:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q-VO FRANK


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AID COILS ARE IN


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 19 2010, 12:19 PM~16662283
> *KOOL-AID COILS ARE IN
> *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

GOOD MORNING , I WILL BE OPENING A NEW STORE SOON PLEASE I NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT FEEL FREE TO STOP BY


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 22 2010, 09:14 AM~16687352
> *GOOD MORNING , I WILL BE OPENING A NEW STORE SOON PLEASE I NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT FEEL FREE TO STOP BY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmaothats a good 1


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Dec 18 2009, 01:13 PM~16021139-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can i put that one on az side for torta tuesday???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Teamblowme602_@Dec 26 2009, 12:09 AM~16092031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS,
> *


thats tight frank!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Feb 22 2010, 05:46 PM~16691548
> *can i put that one on az side for torta tuesday????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> thats tight frank!!!!!
> *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP FRANK


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 24 2010, 08:34 AM~16710019
> *WHAT UP FRANK
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 25 2010, 04:25 PM~16724896
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :h5: my :ninja:


----------



## goof

wats crackin frank???how u been???? :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

whats up fellas


----------



## MATT_ROLOFF

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2010, 04:50 PM~16653963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ANOTHER SATIFIED CUSTOMER


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

looks like chick n skin


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:run:


----------



## 93Royalty

Come down @ kick it fellas









[/quote]


----------



## beanerman

Ttt
:wow:


----------



## legacylac

WHERES THE PICS, need to see some PHX woman


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 3 2010, 02:11 PM~16785560
> *
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16786298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :wow:


----------



## 816rider

this is my favorite topic on LIL! :biggrin: besides yalls bad ass hoppers, yall have nice taste in women...


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16789362
> *this is my favorite topic on LIL! :biggrin: besides yalls bad ass hoppers, yall have nice taste in women...
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

these are sum thick yummy taco's.... :wow: :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16786298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

she's hot


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

she's hot


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

GETTIN UP EARLY
:burn: :ugh:  :uh: :buttkick: :nono: :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :no: :no: :nosad: :rant:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 3 2010, 03:46 PM~16786298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 03:16 PM~16797208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Mar 5 2010, 01:50 PM~16806510
> *CAR  SHOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  uffin:    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> GETTIN UP EARLY
> :burn:  :ugh:    :uh:  :buttkick:  :nono: :banghead:  :werd: :no:  :nosad:  :rant:
> *


Im headed down to Franks right now.................looks like an all nighter for almost everyone....


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Mar 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16789362
> *this is my favorite topic on LIL! :biggrin: besides yalls bad ass hoppers, yall have nice taste in women...
> *


x2


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 4 2010, 03:16 PM~16797208
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh: :around: :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## DanielDucati

thanx for the chrome motor frank :thumbsup: see yall at the show.....


----------



## 81cut

So howed the show go? I heard there was some rain.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## AZs finest13

WHAT? no car show hoochies up yet r u slippin frank? jk haha


----------



## Teamblowme602

uffin: uffin:


----------



## stevie d

sup frank good to see yall again this weekend homie


----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 9 2010, 07:17 PM~16843580
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks frank for let us use the shop that night,thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:0 :sprint:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 12 2010, 01:12 PM~16871572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 12 2010, 01:12 PM~16871572
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

frank u have nice pics


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 12 2010, 05:33 PM~16873874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE LOOKS DRUNK :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Mar 13 2010, 06:17 PM~16882386
> *SHE LOOKS DRUNK :biggrin:
> *


who cares :wow:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 13 2010, 07:25 PM~16882878
> *who cares :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

wooooow!


----------



## kandylac

:wow:


----------



## AZKLIQUER




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DanielDucati

:wow:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER

always the best pics :biggrin:


----------



## dropingame

Where are you located and are you open on saturdays. I need some parts tommorw. Thanks for your time.


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## legacylac

nothing better than waking up to ass lowriding and a sunny day


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 20 2010, 07:52 AM~16944414
> *nothing better than waking up to ass, lowriding, and a sunny day
> *


 :uh: fixted :happysad:


----------



## legacylac

:uh: 



> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Mar 20 2010, 09:13 AM~16944793
> *:uh: fixted  :happysad:
> *


----------



## texican

:biggrin: :0


> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Mar 20 2010, 05:36 PM~16946384
> *HELL YEA... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 909vert63

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 24 2009, 02:46 PM~13099158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> SHE HAS ASSSSSS FOR DAYS....... hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 21 2010, 08:09 PM~16956045
> *Just needs some tapatio on that taco....  :biggrin:
> *


x 1000


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by legacylac+Mar 20 2010, 02:29 PM~16946356-->
> 
> 
> 
> You guys in PHX are the best
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 02:36 PM~16946384
> *HELL YEA... :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 09:03 PM~16948928
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:13 AM~16951868
> *T
> T
> T
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DanielDucati_@Mar 21 2010, 08:09 PM~16956045
> *Just needs some tapatio on that taco....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Big Rob M

:wave:


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 18 2010, 03:39 PM~1692896
> [img
> *http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1003/00bccb932bc12c4cfec5a0f4a650d695--1--1025317JPG--large.jpg[/img]
> *


BOOOYYYYOOOIIINNNGGGGGG :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:around: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: # 1


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## AZs finest13

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2010, 01:04 PM~16998629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2010, 02:10 PM~17017429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GODDAMN I WANT SOME OF THAT


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM

whats up ese


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Franks Hydraulics....home of the big titty topic :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

*YOU GOT SOME MORE?* :naughty:


----------



## Punch

See ya guys there


----------



## AZKLIQUER

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Mar 27 2010, 03:46 PM~17018233
> *GODDAMN I WANT SOME OF THAT
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## dougy83

my 2 favorite topics lowriders n beeches cant get no better then that :biggrin: frank u da man


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2010, 11:02 PM~17020743
> *Franks Hydraulics....home of the big titty topic :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Mar 31 2010, 03:23 PM~17056842
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


TTT for Frank footer...


Sup Chaio, whats crackin Big Homie


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 909vert63

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 27 2010, 01:10 PM~17017429
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCK!!!!!!! MORE PICTURES OF HER :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmurh

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Mar 25 2010, 01:04 PM~16998629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## texican

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 1 2010, 04:06 PM~17068554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope the easter bunny looks like this...Happy Easter AZ


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Frank, holla at me...Thanx brother :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 01:53 AM~17063370
> *TTT for Frank footer...
> Sup Chaio, whats crackin Big Homie
> *


SAME OL SHIT!!! GETTING DIRTY WITH THESE CARS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Apr 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17106863
> *SAME OL SHIT!!! GETTING DIRTY WITH THESE CARS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


same here, still at the shop doing paper work and new designs.....I'm kinda like jeckle and hiede


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 5 2010, 09:35 PM~17106902
> *same here, still at the shop doing paper work and new designs.....I'm kinda like jeckle and hiede
> *


HAHA,, ITS GOOD TO HEAR YOUR STAYING BUSY..... uffin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

COMING MAY 30TH MONEY UP FOR GRABS IN THE HOP PIT  
HOPE U GUYS CAN MAKE IT


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## azsidelady

great work frank, I've owned acouple cars you did, keep it up


----------



## Pjay

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

:wow:


----------



## Punch




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 07:24 PM~17146870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## CJAY

THANKS BIGHAPPY55 FOR THAT INFO THE OTHER DAY. HERE'S A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR THIS BOMB ASS TOPIC AND TEAM BLOW ME! YOU MAY HAVE SEEN IT BEFORE BUT IT'S STILL GOOD TO LOOK AT!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## _Bandido_

:wow: @ this topic


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## CJAY

Here's a few more for yall!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave: uffin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 13 2010, 09:25 PM~17185736
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

uffin:  :thumbsup: :guns: :wave: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :boink:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Apr 13 2010, 09:25 PM~17185736
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


Thanks for the approval of the avatar bro! I believe myself its the best snap i ever captured! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AZ did it big in INGLEWOOD,CA!


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17181539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

TTT FOR 

~~~~TEAM~~BLOW~~ME~~~~


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## texican

HAPPY 420!!!TTMT FRANKS HYDRAULICS


----------



## Loco 61

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2010, 05:44 PM~17181539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGHAPPY55




----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17181539
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ME ALL THE WAY.


----------



## lilred

got this for sale or trade for impala or car wort 8000


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Frank, that impala looks sick ass...did you finish the set-up???? if so let's see it KNEEGROW :wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 21 2010, 11:03 AM~17259049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuk that impala is clean and looks like the regals still killing the bumper


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DanielDucati

Que Onda Frank!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Apr 26 2010, 06:30 PM~17310257
> *Que Onda Frank!! :thumbsup:
> *


whats up


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 4 2010, 06:20 PM~17389485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## azsidelady

you guys going to Fort Mcdowel?


----------



## LOWASME

Well this Dump work with my CCE FatBoy pump?? :dunno:


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17391685
> *Well this Dump work with my CCE FatBoy pump?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes.....now go install them and hit them switches!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 4 2010, 04:20 PM~17389485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 5 2010, 03:34 PM~17401059
> *
> *


Frank ,I got 180 comp motors and 48 dual post super comps landing friday.... :biggrin:


----------



## azsidelady

thanks frank for making the trip to flagstaff,cars bad ass!


----------



## DIPN714

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fulU1bjWtX0


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17420850
> *thanks frank for making the trip to flagstaff,cars bad ass!
> *


----------



## goof

wats crackin frank??????how u been staying busy????? :biggrin:


----------



## flako




----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@May 4 2010, 07:12 PM~17391685
> *Well this Dump work with my CCE FatBoy pump?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no they wont, sell them to me cheap :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

congrats on the feature in LRM frank. :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 02:38 PM~17491915
> *congrats on the feature in LRM frank. :thumbsup:
> *


Post em up foo!


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## azsidelady

fort mcdowell show was cool,good job frank


----------



## SLF~PUPPET

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 15 2010, 03:09 PM~17499295
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Frank!!!!


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## MIRACLE

CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE, WELL DESERVED!!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@May 16 2010, 03:18 PM~17507225
> *fort mcdowell show was cool,good job frank
> *


THANKS


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by MIRACLE_@May 17 2010, 11:12 AM~17515573
> *CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE, WELL DESERVED!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SLF~PUPPET_@May 16 2010, 07:20 PM~17509051
> *Congrats Frank!!!!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ttt for frank cool ass brotha. No ****.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2010, 02:38 PM~17491915
> *congrats on the feature in LRM frank. :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 17 2010, 01:43 PM~17517051
> *Ttt for frank cool ass brotha. No ****.
> *


THANKS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 17 2010, 03:21 PM~17517485
> *THANKS
> *


Frank, did you get your stuff befor ethe show????

CHIPPER :biggrin: 




























NAW just playin big homie And congrats on the spread in the rag


----------



## smiley602

CONGRATS ON THE FEATURE FRANK


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@May 16 2010, 11:54 AM~17506039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats man


----------



## azsidelady

hey frank I got a dually so I'll be ready for the next show, just say when


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17530882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 02:54 PM~17530284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


April 18th! My bday! GRoovy! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## AZKLIQUER

is there a way to extend the cylinders without having them hooked up


----------



## azsidelady

blow in them real hard :thumbsup: 





j\k


----------



## azsidelady

not hooked up to the batts. or pump?


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@May 20 2010, 09:09 PM~17557440
> *blow in them real hard :thumbsup:
> j\k
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@May 20 2010, 07:07 PM~17555894
> *is there a  way to extend the cylinders without having them hooked up
> *


call me 602-690-6555


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 03:49 PM~17530882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes Picking Out The lint . :biggrin:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@May 12 2010, 03:41 AM~17462652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 18 2010, 06:10 PM~17530465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by flako_@May 22 2010, 05:09 PM~17572382
> *:boink:
> *


hell yea.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 22 2010, 04:05 PM~17571819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 9 2010, 05:21 PM~17145966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 24 2010, 10:47 PM~17594179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at Frank's little chicken legs...No **** :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2010, 10:34 AM~17598534
> *look at Frank's little chicken legs...No **** :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 26 2010, 02:39 PM~17612004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum, them some clean asss g-bodies.... 

Sup Frank footer.... No ****  You comin to the BBQ this week-end :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17615307
> *Dayum, them some clean asss g-bodies....
> 
> 
> Sup Frank footer.... No ****   You comin to the BBQ this week-end :biggrin:
> *


call me ill come down


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 26 2010, 04:11 PM~17613483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMIT BOY..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 26 2010, 01:39 PM~17612004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 25 2010, 03:24 PM~17601005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@May 27 2010, 11:39 PM~17629630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17615307
> *Dayum, them some clean asss g-bodies....
> 
> Sup Frank footer.... No ****   You comin to the BBQ this week-end :biggrin:
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 3 2010, 06:25 PM~17688623
> *
> *


Frank, headin out to San Berdo???? LMK playa, we leavin sat afternaoon :biggrin:


----------



## texican

:420:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 3 2010, 07:09 PM~17689363
> *Frank, headin out to San Berdo???? LMK playa, we leavin sat afternaoon :biggrin:
> *


see u there big ron....what u bringing


----------



## flako




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## mitts

Mitts here..


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MARIO_B

EVERYONE IS INVITED TO COME PARTY WITH US TO CELEBRATE OUR 30TH ANNIVERSARY AT THE WYNDHAM DOWNTOWN, YOU DONT HAVE TO DRIVE HOME DRUNK, SPECIAL ROOM RATES $ 69.00 JUST MENTION OUR EVENT HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE.


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

Q_VO BR, Q-VO FRANK


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DETONATER




----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 10 2010, 01:51 PM~17750113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 9 2010, 07:11 PM~17742560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 11 2010, 10:09 AM~17758901
> *
> *


WHAT UP FRANK WHEN YOU GONNA COME TO SAN DIEGO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 12:50 PM~17760186
> *WHAT UP FRANK WHEN YOU GONNA COME TO SAN DIEGO!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 11 2010, 10:09 AM~17758901
> *
> *


Supo Frank.... should have stayed til tuesday it was good at Kool-Ade's??? I hit ya in a few days


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 11:50 AM~17760186
> *WHAT UP FRANK WHEN YOU GONNA COME TO SAN DIEGO!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up chaio let me know when the next hop is in san diego.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 11 2010, 06:32 PM~17762969
> *whats up chaio let me know when the next hop is in san diego.
> *



this maybe to short of a notice but theres one TOMORROW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 01:40 PM~17761040
> *Supo Frank.... should have stayed til tuesday it was good at Kool-Ade's??? I hit ya in a few days
> *


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17750113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@May 25 2010, 03:24 PM~17601005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


DDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## beanerman




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

:thumbsup:  :wave: meet @ 5 right?


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

yes sirrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:around: :sprint:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH HIM HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

FIXED

TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH! HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I


----------



## texican

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2010, 06:57 PM~17786665
> *FIXED
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH! HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I
> *


had a good time to bad the haters were out to them you get stuck you loose the rest of the nite as you can tell.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED IN HERE THERE HAS BEEN MORE CAR PICTURES THAN PICS OF BITCHES.....  IM GONNA BOYCOTT THE TOPIC IF YOU GUYS KEEP THIS CAR SHIT UP :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:naughty: :run: HELL YA..


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azsidelady

hey you guys are gonna let me know when the hops are done there right? wanna get this car back on the streets
-arizonalow-


----------



## azsidelady

oh ya, damn nice pics!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2010, 06:28 PM~17786292
> *TEAM BLOW ME PUTTIN IT DOWN AT JAGS LASTNIGHT!!!..........BIG RICKS SINGLE PUMP AINT NUTHIN TO FUCK WITH HIM HIT HIM UP HES TAKING NUMBERS AND SERVING EM ONE BY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXz5oAZdr8I
> *


im going to wear this regal out bad!!!! just like i did in san bernindo!!!! u know u lost rick its 1 and 1 !!!!


----------



## GRUMPY36

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 15 2010, 09:51 PM~17799497
> *im going to wear this regal out bad!!!! just like i did in san bernindo!!!! u know u lost rick its 1 and 1 !!!!
> *


   :drama: :drama: :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:13 PM~17795386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 19 2009, 10:32 PM~13056062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


holy crap... looks killer, good work


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:13 PM~17795386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## flako

:wow:


----------



## DanielDucati

All this Taco needs is TapaTio.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 03:13 PM~17795386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT+Jun 15 2010, 04:03 PM~17795899-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:  :run: HELL YA..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 15 2010, 05:18 PM~17796659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Hannibal Lector

wat up oj thanks for not puttin any stickers or a shirt at least,


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 18 2010, 11:15 PM~17829858
> *wat up oj thanks for not puttin any stickers or a shirt at least,
> *


WHAT THE F--K YOU TALKING ABOUT HOMIE.....AND WHY ARE YOU GETTING AT ME IN SOMEONE ELSES FORUM???? :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

oj u ment to say :x: u :ninja:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jun 14 2010, 06:52 PM~17786598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VEGAS MOST WANTED IS CALLING OUT ANY SINGLE PUMP TRU SINGLE :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jun 15 2010, 09:51 PM~17799497
> *im going to wear this regal out bad!!!! just like i did in san bernindo!!!! u know u lost rick its 1 and 1 !!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jun 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17838792
> *VEGAS MOST WANTED IS CALLING OUT ANY SINGLE PUMP TRU SINGLE :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


san berdo july 4 bring your tru single will b there.


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jun 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17838792
> *VEGAS MOST WANTED IS CALLING OUT ANY SINGLE PUMP TRU SINGLE :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :0


----------



## azsidelady

team blow me will smash any fools! pull up and shut up!


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :yes: :420: :420:


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jun 20 2010, 11:50 AM~17838792
> *VEGAS MOST WANTED IS CALLING OUT ANY SINGLE PUMP TRU SINGLE :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :ninja:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :run: :run: :no:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 23 2010, 01:42 PM~17867178
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 21 2010, 01:20 PM~17846336
> *san berdo july 4 bring your tru single will b there.
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jun 21 2010, 03:46 PM~17847492
> *team blow me will smash any fools! pull up and shut up!
> *


WE ARE GOING TO PULL UP AND YOU WILL BE THE ONE SHUTTING UP BRING YOUR CAR TO PLAYER :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU HOMIES ON 4TH


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :x: :h5:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jun 23 2010, 10:49 PM~17872447
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :x:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP FRANK?????




















I just updated Big Rich, can't make it tonight. I'll call you this weekend homie!


----------



## AzsMostHated

rick heres a pic of you car i found :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV

:biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:yes:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jun 20 2010, 11:52 AM~17838805
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## azsidelady

:wave: :guns:


----------



## drop64ss

:wave:


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 18 2010, 01:22 PM~17825476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 28 2010, 12:14 PM~17907218
> *
> *


sup holms.. see you this week'n :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 28 2010, 12:27 PM~17907326
> *sup holms.. see you this week'n :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jun 18 2010, 01:22 PM~17825476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lawdy lawdy lawdy... :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 PM~17750113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
WORKIN!!!


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 29 2010, 03:12 PM~17919048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36_@Feb 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13068402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 2 2010, 12:57 PM~17946290
> *
> *


sup holms.. hit me up at the shop :cheesy:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

What's up? Man ain't been through here in a while I know this is a old pic but one of my favorites 
So I had to Post it again









What's crazy is this regal goes higher now   
Have a safe weekend bro


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY36+Feb 21 2009, 10:44 AM~13068402-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SPIRIT 62_@Jul 1 2010, 06:24 PM~17939859
> *
> *


What up Ant I never saw that pic that Gabe posted up nice pic and some goodtimes in Vegas


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 2 2010, 10:49 PM~17950447
> *What's up? Man ain't been through here in a while I know this is a old pic but one of my favorites
> So I had to Post it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's crazy is this regal goes higher now
> Have a safe weekend bro
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

Whats up Frank! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Frank's Hydraulics at the Torres Empire 2010 Show in San Bernardino


----------



## All Out Customs

BUMPER!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jul 3 2010, 06:25 PM~17954935
> *Whats up Frank! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


 just getting back from the torres impire show.


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968382
> *BUMPER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic thanks


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17977417
> *nice pic thanks
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968382
> *BUMPER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17977417
> *nice pic thanks
> *



Wassup Frank, glad you guys made it back safe. We'll be seeing you on the bumper at the next upcoming events. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 6 2010, 07:35 PM~17977560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: The Regal is putting in some work as always.


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17984987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Chi-Chi's Christ.. :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 8 2010, 02:16 PM~17993850
> *
> *


Sup frank :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 6 2010, 07:35 PM~17977560
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKS LIKE I DID TAKE :biggrin: THE BELT THAIR BUDDY TRU SINGLE PUMP KING FOR REAL YOU DID GET A WIN ON BURN DOWN THOUGH TTMFT RICK :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

*HERE U GO FRANK *

































:biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Team blow me takes another win


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

uffin: uffin: :roflmao:


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 8 2010, 11:52 PM~17999860
> *Team blow me takes another win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


servin :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big nuts

:0 :happysad:


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 8 2010, 08:36 PM~17997939
> *HERE U GO FRANK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks bad ass spike


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17996378
> *LOOKS LIKE I DID TAKE  :biggrin: THE BELT THAIR BUDDY TRU SINGLE PUMP KING FOR REAL  YOU DID GET A WIN ON BURN DOWN THOUGH TTMFT RICK :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 9 2010, 01:16 AM~18000122
> *uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:
> *


looks like you be do'n a road trip to vegas.. maybe this weekend


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 12:52 AM~17999860
> *Team blow me takes another win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 9 2010, 03:38 PM~18004358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PRICELESS!


----------



## caprice75classic

are they ^ extended from the tip of the A-arm?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 8 2010, 01:16 PM~17993850
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968382
> *BUMPER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jul 9 2010, 02:17 PM~18004138
> *looks like you be do'n a road trip to vegas.. maybe this weekend
> *


LV DONT WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME! WE ALREADY SERVED OL DUSTY TIM AND HIS FAMILY WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Jul 9 2010, 05:54 AM~18000594
> *:0  :happysad:
> *


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUzfB8jzdfk


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 5 2010, 08:27 PM~17968382
> *BUMPER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rimshot: :x:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 08:58 PM~18007278
> *LV DONT WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME! WE ALREADY SERVED OL DUSTY TIM AND HIS FAMILY WAGON  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 08:59 PM~18007284
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUzfB8jzdfk
> *


hi mike :wave: :wave:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 8 2010, 06:09 PM~17996378
> *LOOKS LIKE I DID TAKE  :biggrin: THE BELT THAIR BUDDY TRU SINGLE PUMP KING FOR REAL  YOU DID GET A WIN ON BURN DOWN THOUGH TTMFT RICK :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO BUDDY! LV DONT WANT NONE OF TEAM BLOW ME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

TEAMBLOWME vs STREETLIFE LAST NIGHT!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14c9Z0DWxdA


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 9 2010, 09:01 PM~18007309
> *hi mike  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WAT UP SINGLE PUMP KING


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIG D LV, compita, chaio, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Teamblowme602

WAT UP BUDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY(BIG D LV)


----------



## big nuts

TTT 4 FRANK


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18007315
> *HERE YOU GO BUDDY! LV DONT WANT NONE OF TEAM BLOW ME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco
> *


IT DONT MATTER WHAT YOU SAY WE TOOK THE SINGLE PUMP TITLE :0 :cheesy: :wow: LV STAYS READY SINGLE PUMP KING :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: KNOW BLOW ON THAT ONE BUDDY


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:07 PM~18007355
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: PHX CUSTOM TEES, BIG D LV, compita, chaio, SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH, Teamblowme602
> 
> WAT UP BUDDYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY(BIG D LV)
> *


HAVEN FUN TALKIN SHIT :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

TEAM BLOW ME SERVING HANG EM HIGH...pssss we hung em alright

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb3RVi9mVZ0


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC4m1xGsshs


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18007513
> *IT DONT MATTER WHAT YOU SAY WE TOOK THE SINGLE PUMP TITLE  :0  :cheesy:  :wow:  LV STAYS READY  SINGLE PUMP KING  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: KNOW BLOW ON THAT ONE BUDDY
> *


YEA? TAKE A PICTURE OF THE BELT AND PUT IT UP BY TOMMOROW MORNING AND ILL BELIEVE YOU..........


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

YOU HEAR THIS FOOL RICK? HE SAYS HE WON THE TITLE I DONT BELIEVE HIM...WAT U THINK?


----------



## 1983 lincoln

He'll yeah good videos mike :biggrin: 
Looks like FRANKS HYDRAULICS cleaned up shop out there
TEAM BLOW ME looking good


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:51 PM~18007733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC4m1xGsshs
> *


*W*....for TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:46 PM~18007687
> *TEAM BLOW ME SERVING HANG EM HIGH...pssss we hung em alright
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb3RVi9mVZ0
> *


*W*....for TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:06 PM~18007345
> *TEAMBLOWME vs STREETLIFE LAST NIGHT!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14c9Z0DWxdA
> *


*W*....for TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:02 PM~18007315
> *HERE YOU GO BUDDY! LV DONT WANT NONE OF TEAM BLOW ME
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco
> *


*W*....for TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night
Streetlife tried to do a house call but got stuck





Team blow me takes the win again


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 11:06 PM~18008313
> *Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night
> Streetlife tried to do a house call but got stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team blow me takes the win again
> *


*W*....for TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 11:36 PM~18008504
> *W....for TEAM BLOW ME
> *


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 08:58 PM~18007278
> *LV DONT WANNA SEE TEAM BLOW ME! WE ALREADY SERVED OL DUSTY TIM AND HIS FAMILY WAGON  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 11:36 PM~18008504
> *W....for TEAM BLOW ME
> *


nice lol


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:sprint: I like it


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 9 2010, 09:51 PM~18007733
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hC4m1xGsshs
> *


GOOD HOP


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 11:06 PM~18008313
> *Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night
> Streetlife tried to do a house call but got stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team blow me takes the win again
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 9 2010, 11:06 PM~18008313
> *Here's some more from the hop behind the shop last night
> Streetlife tried to do a house call but got stuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Team blow me takes the win again
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 11 2010, 09:16 AM~18016356
> *Some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE VIDS RALPH!


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Jul 11 2010, 09:22 AM~18016374
> *NICE VIDS RALPH!
> *


Thanks I didn't get up close cause the A.C. Was feeling good in the car so I pulled up and rolled down the window :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

nice videos team blow me !!!!!


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 11 2010, 03:17 PM~18017932
> * nice videos    team blow me !!!!!
> *


TEAM BLOW ME AINT NO JOKE HOMIE THEM FOOLS HOP N KNOCK MATHA FUCKAS OUT 2


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 11 2010, 09:16 AM~18016356
> *Some hopping footage from last night on the south side for those who missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 13 2010, 11:14 AM~18035328
> *
> *


nice video mr. audio source


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

From the show at jaguars


----------



## azsidelady

big willy and team blow me doing the damn thang!!


----------



## goose

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jul 13 2010, 04:21 PM~18038115
> *big willy and team blow me doing the damn thang!!
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BIG D LV




----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## chaio

HANNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG TTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRTY SOUTH

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 14 2010, 01:33 PM~18045179
> *HANNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG TTTTTTTTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU SHOULDDDDDDDDDDDDDD KNOWWWWWWWWW ABOUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT II SEENNNNNNNNNN ALEXXXXXXXXXXXXXX CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR HOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP HAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

uffin: uffin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by DIRTY SOUTH_@Jul 14 2010, 11:08 PM~18050218
> *YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUU SHOULDDDDDDDDDDDDDD KNOWWWWWWWWW ABOUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT THATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT II SEENNNNNNNNNN ALEXXXXXXXXXXXXXX CARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR HOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP HAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA 8 WEST TO SANDIEGO EXIT... I WANNA SEE YOU PUT UR HAND UP TO ONE OF OUR CARS AND WATCH IT FLY RIGHT OVER IN TWO LICKS. HAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAA. LAUGH AT. THAT SEE YOU FELLAS SOON HAVE A GOOD DAY


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 15 2010, 06:02 PM~18055586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats what the fuck im talkin bout :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 15 2010, 03:02 PM~18055586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :naughty: :tongue:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 15 2010, 03:02 PM~18055586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## beanerman

:0


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 PM~18041994
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 18 2010, 08:43 AM~18073655
> *
> *


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq-l7FQz-6Q i found a video of big pete dancing


----------



## KrAzE1

:wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KrAzE1_@Jul 20 2010, 01:59 AM~18090137
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## KrAzE1

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 20 2010, 02:09 AM~18090155
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up homiez :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 20 2010, 01:53 AM~18090133
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zq-l7FQz-6Q    i found a video of big pete dancing
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Art Buck

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 20 2010, 03:15 PM~18095290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhshzuVnlsA&feature=related


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wW4cqo11gc DREW MILL


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 20 2010, 10:30 AM~18092204
> *THANKS FRANKS HYDRAULICS / TEAM BLOW ME / SPIRIT CAR CLUB PHX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Another franks setup :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 20 2010, 04:15 PM~18095290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :naughty: :boink: :yes:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 21 2010, 01:24 PM~18103449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another franks setup :biggrin:
> *


NNNIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18096457
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wW4cqo11gc                                                                                                DREW MILL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jul 21 2010, 01:24 PM~18103449
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another franks setup :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 22 2010, 12:13 PM~18112579
> *NNNIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEE :biggrin:
> *


thanks ant


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Big Frank, team lookin good out there on the 4th nice meetin wit you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jul 23 2010, 06:20 PM~18126003
> *Big Frank,  team lookin good out there on the 4th nice meetin wit you!!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH




----------



## TROUBLESOME

WHERE ARE THE TITTY'ZZZ :wow:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 26 2010, 09:24 PM~18148949
> *WHERE ARE THE TITTY'ZZZ :wow:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## DIPN714

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## big $uge




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jul 28 2010, 11:10 AM~18163631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jul 29 2010, 01:14 PM~18174767
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 29 2010, 12:15 PM~18174775
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 29 2010, 03:32 PM~18176725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 29 2010, 03:33 PM~18176737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azsidelady

is there going to be a little "friendly" hop after words?


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Jul 30 2010, 03:41 PM~18187943
> *is there going to be a little "friendly" hop after words?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

rich i found your video of you dancing http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=B7QLMs...feature=related


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

and i found wills video too http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=z-Kg2r...feature=related


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

goose i new you liked kieth sweat wen you were a kid lol hahahahahahaha http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=zxdAtf...feature=related


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

thats weak andrew my turn :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

andrew crusty ass feet from wearing those fake ass jordans sandals 
:barf:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Jul 31 2010, 02:35 PM~18194501
> *rich i found your video of you dancing  http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=B7QLMs...feature=related
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 31 2010, 05:19 PM~18195214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i found a pair of your baby shoes


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

rich i new you were into sports when you were a kid i found your old cleats :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

rich been eating mc donalds sents the 60s lol







:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## goose

uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 31 2010, 05:19 PM~18195214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azsidelady

:roflmao:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:roflmao:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave:


----------



## azsidelady

so should I bring the regal down to hang out


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by azsidelady_@Aug 1 2010, 07:02 PM~18201736
> *so should I bring the regal down to hang out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Jul 31 2010, 05:14 PM~18195197
> *andrew crusty ass feet from wearing those fake ass jordans sandals
> :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 26 2010, 10:24 PM~18148949
> *WHERE ARE THE TITTY'ZZZ :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wow:


----------



## ihopthode

:burn:


----------



## azsidelady

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGGATO799




----------



## 1983 lincoln

SPIRIT CAR CLUB   THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## New-Image-soldier

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:24 AM~18242881
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a a bad ass mofo ttt SPIRIT


----------



## Don Pedro

Thats a bad ass looking rag frank.Suspension looks clean.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:24 AM~18242881
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a really nice car and the leafing is badass but why u have coilover setup in the front or am i trippin


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 6 2010, 01:24 AM~18242881
> *SPIRIT CAR CLUB     THE 61 RAG GETTIN READY AT FRANKS HYDRAULICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats clean .....keep putting it down SPIRIT..................... :biggrin:


----------



## og ron c

did anybody else notice the rear axle on the 61?


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by og ron c_@Aug 6 2010, 04:55 PM~18247826
> *did anybody else notice the rear axle on the 61?
> *


yup and that fucker is bad ass!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 9 2010, 01:50 PM~18265649
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DEREK BIGM

:0


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## DEREK BIGM

:biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B

FOUND THIS IN AZ SIDE


----------



## DREWMILL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIJ3GK7znzo&feature=related


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)

:worship:


----------



## MARIO_B

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 12 2010, 07:18 PM~18296899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## TopDogg

Mesa, AZ 1999


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2010, 11:51 AM~18302139
> *Mesa, AZ 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## Don Pedro

DAM,TOP DOG you broke out the vhs camcorder on this one.I havent seen that footage in 10 yeras. :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@Aug 13 2010, 02:33 PM~18303237
> *DAM,TOP DOG you broke out the vhs camcorder on this one.I havent seen that footage in 10 yeras. :cheesy:  :wow:
> *



Don Pedro, I have some of your old Monte also. I'll post them this weekend.
I found 32 VHS tapes with cars shows from all over the country, some older that 20 years.


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## ed1983

:420: WUT UP TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## azsidelady

ready for the chandler show? uffin:


----------



## MRSINDOG

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@Aug 11 2010, 10:19 PM~18289898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FOUND THIS IN AZ SIDE
> *


 wow now that video brought back memories im in the video i m the one with my son on my shoulders..  right around 8min 20 secs into it.


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

]


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Aug 15 2010, 11:36 PM~18318774
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not realy into 68's but that red one is tight do you guys have anymore pics of that one


----------



## ShortRound

you guys coming down to san diego this sunday ?


----------



## 623onistone

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREWMILL

mike p guess what i found lol







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azsidelady

ttt uffin:


----------



## mike(p)

think i found out why your feet were kicking in vegas ( dre smell )








:roflmao:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 17 2010, 05:22 PM~18336177
> *think i found out why your feet were kicking in vegas ( dre smell )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


W T F :around:


----------



## mike(p)

dre-mill i see your doing better in school


----------



## mike(p)

told u that book would help you spell.... it said for dummies lol


----------



## DREWMILL

mike is this what you use to shape your eyebrows lol


----------



## DREWMILL

lol mike look i found a pic of you filling up your swimming pool :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 623onistone

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :no:


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 17 2010, 06:23 PM~18336757
> *dre-mill i see your doing better in school
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

is this you guys FRANK????


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

drew mill feeling little down....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

ANDREW AND ALEX... :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

dre-mill i see you found them earings u were looking for


----------



## DREWMILL

LOL RICH I FOUND THIS OLD PIC OF YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 18 2010, 05:24 PM~18346383
> *LOL RICH I FOUND THIS OLD PIC OF YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

drew mill in black dynamite.... :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

dre-mill @ jags


----------



## New-Image-soldier

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 18 2010, 05:24 PM~18346383
> *LOL RICH I FOUND THIS OLD PIC OF YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :happysad: sup rich


----------



## mike(p)

dre-mill started back @ the gym


----------



## azmobn06

Some old flicks for you guys, these were at the Civic @ 86?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## DREWMILL

lol rich in this pic you look emo and why you thrown up the m l







ol :biggrin:


----------



## DREWMILL

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Aug 18 2010, 06:23 PM~18346793
> *dre-mill started back @ the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol mike this is a good one hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## DREWMILL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 18 2010, 09:17 PM~18348918
> *lol mike this is a good one hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


like that ? keep it up i got more ready to fire :machinegun:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

drewmill happy then sad :happysad:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

]








hello drewmill


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 623onistone

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Aug 18 2010, 09:57 PM~18349323
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7yfISlGLNU  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## azsidelady

hey, I wanna be on a boat! 
-arizonalow-


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY




----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 18 2010, 02:46 PM~18344545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this you guys FRANK????
> *


CHECK OUT HOMIE ON THE RIGHT THROWIN UP THE S. WORD


----------



## azsidelady

WORD!!! :werd:


----------



## azsidelady

:wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## ed1983

:wave:


----------



## azsidelady

ttt


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAT UP FRANK?


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Aug 27 2010, 05:58 PM~18423689
> *WHAT UP FRANK?
> *


working at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

Where's all the white women at?


----------



## 1983 lincoln

FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS fixing and getting Every Haters Dream ready for the show

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjd_fovQ0Ko...be_gdata_player


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:worship: :worship: :worship: LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar




----------



## BELAIR52

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjd_fovQ0Ko...be_gdata_player


[/quote]


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## compita

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Aug 31 2010, 08:08 PM~18455801
> *
> *


'sup frank!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike(p)

what up frank ?
meeting tomorrow ? i was one of the ones that didnt get a call lol


----------



## magoo

Sssssssssuuuuup Frank :wave: :wave:


----------



## magoo

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 30 2010, 05:36 PM~18444440
> *FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS fixing and getting Every Haters Dream ready for the show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjd_fovQ0Ko...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: ......BAD ASS!......That ride is fucking over the top! :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated

:nicoderm:


----------



## goof

SUP FRANK???  HOW U DOING???? :biggrin:


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Aug 30 2010, 05:36 PM~18444440
> *FRANKS CUSTOM HYDRAULICS fixing and getting Every Haters Dream ready for the show
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjd_fovQ0Ko...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GGGGGOOOOOTTTTT DDDDDAAAAMMMMMNNNNN
ma fucka is clean good shit


----------



## azsidelady

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: sup frank :420: :420:


----------



## legacylac

where did all the tits and ass go, shut down for the summer, to talk about hydraulics...


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 9 2010, 05:19 PM~18527737
> *where did all the tits and ass go, shut down for the summer, to talk about hydraulics...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

thank you 
:wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 9 2010, 05:19 PM~18527737
> *where did all the tits and ass go, shut down for the summer, to talk about hydraulics...
> *


BIG RICH WHERE YOU AT ? We got a tits and ass emergency :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18530089
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore im in lub :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18530089
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daymm :wow: :boink:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

yummmmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## DEREK BIGM




----------



## 623onistone

HE SAID


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA




----------



## azsidelady

:thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 11 2010, 03:43 PM~18542651
> *BIG RICH WHERE YOU AT ? We got a tits and ass emergency :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Found this on YouTube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFGXUryBmt8...be_gdata_player





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_TaOozJDc...be_gdata_player


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by 623onistone_@Sep 20 2010, 12:13 AM~18608878
> *HE SAID
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 20 2010, 01:06 PM~18612343
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yessad:
> *


 :run: :sprint:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 12:10 PM~18622430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clap clap clap :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 12:10 PM~18622430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :yes: :boink: :worship: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## beanerman

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

Big Rich is baaaack :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

it's back


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Sep 21 2010, 04:07 PM~18624835
> *it's back
> *


gonna get more :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## SS520

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18625039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more of this lady :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 05:29 PM~18625039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:worship: :worship: :run: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 23 2010, 01:31 PM~18643839
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 03:23 PM~18624413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 623onistone

What up fellas


----------



## LOW_INC

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18625039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :boink:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA

:worship: :boink:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18625039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:cheesy: chi chis christ


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## azsidelady

whats up everyone! :wave: 
-arizonalow-


----------



## Lunas64

I SEE BR STILL DOIN HIS THING HERE!!


----------



## mike(p)

WERE LOOKING STRONG MY ( SPIRIT ) BROTHAS


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Sep 27 2010, 08:08 PM~18677456
> *WERE LOOKING STRONG MY  ( SPIRIT ) BROTHAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 47bombita




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Sep 21 2010, 04:29 PM~18625039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Sep 20 2010, 06:56 PM~18615615
> *Found this on YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFGXUryBmt8...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pw_TaOozJDc...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!!!


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Sep 28 2010, 11:50 PM~18689577
> *DOPE!!!
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup frank? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Sep 25 2010, 06:10 PM~18661321
> *:cheesy:  chi chis christ
> *


Heaven of an artist aint he! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Sep 29 2010, 04:30 PM~18695093
> *sup frank? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST BUSTING ASS FOR VEGAS


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 30 2010, 03:46 PM~18704277
> *JUST BUSTING ASS FOR VEGAS
> *


lol! it'll be real good like always to see you out brotha!


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA




----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 30 2010, 03:46 PM~18704277
> *JUST BUSTING ASS FOR VEGAS
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 06:43 PM~18714341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati

Only if we had a time machine...  


> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18714341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 30 2010, 03:46 PM~18704277
> *JUST BUSTING ASS FOR VEGAS
> *


SUP FRANK???WHEN U GETTING HERE??? :biggrin: DONT PISS OFF THE COPS THIS YEAR!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

uffin:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 2 2010, 03:37 PM~18719682
> *uffin:
> *


CHECK THIS OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpuInUpgf0Q


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18714341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DANG thats so crazy.. and a tease like a motha funka at the same tiiiime! :wow: :happysad:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 04:43 PM~18714341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN...wish we could still get'em at that price.....that's crazy less than 3g's for a new impala back in the 60's...now lucky to find one cheaper than $15.000......ne wayz nice old skool pics right there homie


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18714341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 4 2010, 06:09 PM~18734555
> *bad ass
> *


DONT FORGET THE FRONT CLIP!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 4 2010, 05:24 PM~18734675
> *DONT FORGET THE FRONT CLIP!!!!!
> *


ill be there fri


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 5 2010, 12:12 PM~18741317
> *ill be there fri
> *


ME TOO SEE YOU THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18745791
> *ME TOO SEE YOU THERE HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!
> *


----------



## arizonalow-480

heard only one lane will be open cuz the bridge, drive carefull


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Sep 30 2010, 03:46 PM~18704277
> *JUST BUSTING ASS FOR VEGAS
> *


whats up big dog can i get lined up with that yellow regal!!this weekend in vegas....we will be geting there friday night!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its all for fun..


----------



## BELAIR52

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 6 2010, 10:15 PM~18756828
> *whats up big dog can i get lined up with that yellow regal!!this weekend in vegas....we will be geting there friday night!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its all for fun..
> *



:0 
WHEN AND WHERE I WANNA SEE!


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 6 2010, 10:15 PM~18756828
> *whats up big dog can i get lined up with that yellow regal!!this weekend in vegas....we will be geting there friday night!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its all for fun..
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 6 2010, 11:15 PM~18756828
> *whats up big dog can i get lined up with that yellow regal!!this weekend in vegas....we will be geting there friday night!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  its all for fun..
> *


I WANT IN ON THIS I GOT A SINGLE PUMP ON 155 80 13S.... ALL FOR THE FUN OF LOWRIDEN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

just wanted to say good luck in vagas, drive carefull, and what happens in vagas, stays in vagas, except herpes, you'll bring that shit back to AZ


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Oct 6 2010, 11:37 AM~18751244
> *
> *


WAT UP FRANK???WHEN U COMING OUT?? :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 7 2010, 05:39 PM~18762676
> *I WANT IN ON THIS I GOT A SINGLE PUMP ON 155 80 13S.... ALL FOR THE FUN OF LOWRIDEN!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats all we hop on is 155 80 13 its a cali thang.........see you out there big dog...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Franks hydraulics "Team Blow Me" on the way to Vegas once again to represent for SPIRIT CC   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCg03il-AwQ...be_gdata_player




Video of the hop will be up soon


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 10 2010, 07:21 PM~18778799
> *Franks hydraulics "Team Blow Me" on the way to Vegas once again to represent for SPIRIT CC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCg03il-AwQ...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the hop will be up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


az all the way :thumbsup: :thumbsup: they fixed the regal front clip 4 vegas bust ass team blow me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

nice pics!!! team blow me


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

what are the shop hours and days? for some reason nobody is ever there when i pass by to check it out ha ha ha


----------



## dougy83

sup frank how did u guys do in vegas


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 10 2010, 07:21 PM~18778799
> *Franks hydraulics "Team Blow Me" on the way to Vegas once again to represent for SPIRIT CC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCg03il-AwQ...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the hop will be up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 10 2010, 07:21 PM~18778799
> *Franks hydraulics "Team Blow Me" on the way to Vegas once again to represent for SPIRIT CC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCg03il-AwQ...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the hop will be up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Oct 12 2010, 07:06 PM~18795108
> *sup frank how did u guys do in vegas
> *


Franks Hydraulics at the 2010 Las Vegas super show 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPhubCljv8...be_gdata_player




TEAM BLOW ME, STREET LIFE, and GOODTIMES put on a good show for us :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InK6oBlnrV0...be_gdata_player


----------



## arizonalow-480

:0 :wow:  uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

TEAM BLOW ME PULLING IN TO VEGAS SUPERSHOW...........


----------



## AZKLIQUER

anyone got any front upper a arms for 65-70 impala


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Oct 13 2010, 03:24 PM~18801964
> *TEAM BLOW ME PULLING IN TO VEGAS SUPERSHOW...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS PICTURE


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18800159
> *Franks Hydraulics at the 2010 Las Vegas super show
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntPhubCljv8...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME, STREET LIFE, and GOODTIMES put on a good show for us :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InK6oBlnrV0...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell ya sum good vids


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

SPIRIT & TEAM BLOW ME REPRESENTING IN VEGAS FOR AZ


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 14 2010, 10:49 PM~18816261
> *SPIRIT & TEAM BLOW ME REPRESENTING IN VEGAS FOR AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


He'll yeah mike some good pics and some good times I'm gonna save these pics :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## 1983 lincoln

Jimmy from TEAM BLOW ME servin em in the circus circus parking lot


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## 1983 lincoln

TEAM BLOW ME doing it BIG at the las Vegas after show hops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD6LNrkblcg...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMJTmmfksVw...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcIBc-g-npo...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj6Z62XdWts...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUTFpFuv8w...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oifrwbkWxXA...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKZkSTTxj4w...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_qBeHcWMFM...be_gdata_player


----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG D LV

MUCH LUV TEAM BLOW ME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 17 2010, 10:18 AM~18832961
> *TEAM BLOW ME doing it BIG at the las Vegas after show hops
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kD6LNrkblcg...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMJTmmfksVw...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcIBc-g-npo...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj6Z62XdWts...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUTFpFuv8w...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oifrwbkWxXA...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKZkSTTxj4w...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_qBeHcWMFM...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...T>T>T


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480

:wow: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## ed1983

do u guys got any batteries in stock? how much for 8?


----------



## REPENTANCE

DOPE PICS! ~FRANKS~ ALL THE WAY UP!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitts

Mitts Here....


----------



## Big nene 1

wood up TEAM BLOW ME.........looking good in vegs keepb up the good work!


----------



## DanielDucati

Now thats a mean 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## arizonalow-480

damn willy, you show off! lol


----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitts

Mitts Here.....


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Oct 18 2010, 07:48 PM~18846241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitts

Mitts Here...


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Here it is from the hop last night at jaguars Raul vs. Big Will crazy ass hop check it out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player


----------



## arizonalow-480

that sucks! fuck it, throw it in the gutta and go buy anotha, or sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 21 2010, 11:00 AM~18870711
> *Now thats a mean 3  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 24 2010, 08:17 PM~18897511
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Oct 24 2010, 08:29 PM~18897643
> *:biggrin:  :wow:
> *


where you guys kickit on the weekends


----------



## arizonalow-480

:wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Oct 21 2010, 11:00 AM~18870711
> *Now thats a mean 3  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 25 2010, 10:10 AM~18902267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chilango's-67

:naughty:


----------



## arizonalow-480

AZ.! puttin' it down!whats up everybody. :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Oct 27 2010, 06:08 PM~18925335
> *AZ.! puttin' it down!whats up everybody. :wow:
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Oct 13 2010, 10:26 AM~18799468
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey homie wat is the name of the song playing on the video


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Oct 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18927521
> *hey homie wat is the name of the song playing on the video
> *


The GAP BAND... Oops upside your head :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


YES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## J.F.L

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kid Dee

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 24 2010, 02:31 PM~18894729
> *Here it is from the hop last night at jaguars Raul vs. Big Will crazy ass hop check it out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn...not once not twice but three times


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 29 2010, 04:08 PM~18942407
> *damn...not once not twice but three times
> *


It ain't nothin she's already fixed and ready to serve :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by chilango's-67_@Oct 27 2010, 01:52 AM~18919996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 16 2010, 12:08 PM~18827360
> *Jimmy from TEAM BLOW ME servin em in the circus circus parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya ok it's your lie let you tell it,,,, that baby blue regal is a real street car driven all the way to vegas and back to river side ca... try doin that with that silver regal... so i think we got that,,,, thank u


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18950641
> *What? Man please we drive that regal everywhere besides we came to hop not to see who drove the farthest distance a win is based on how high you get not how far you drive to the hop so yeah I think we got that..... Your welcome :biggrin:  *


----------



## HATE ME

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 31 2010, 08:18 AM~18951550
> *What? Man please we drive that regal everywhere besides we came to hop not to see who drove the farthest distance a win is based on how high you get not how far you drive to the hop so yeah I think we got that..... Your welcome :biggrin:
> *


do u have a car


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 31 2010, 08:18 AM~18951550
> *What? Man please we drive that regal everywhere besides we came to hop not to see who drove the farthest distance a win is based on how high you get not how far you drive to the hop so yeah I think we got that..... Your welcome :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mike(p)

What? Man please we drive that regal everywhere besides we came to hop not to see who drove the farthest distance a win is based on how high you get not how far you drive to the hop so yeah I think we got that..... Your welcome 
LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU TELL THEM HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Oct 31 2010, 08:54 AM~18951710
> *do u have a car
> *


Ohh shit here we go with this again yeah I think I have one somewhere


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## Kid Dee

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 30 2010, 12:40 PM~18947631
> *It ain't nothin she's already fixed and ready to serve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB YA'LL :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Oct 30 2010, 01:40 PM~18947631
> *It ain't nothin she's already fixed and ready to serve :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHOENIX PRIME C.C.




----------



## arizonalow-480

LOOKIN' GOOD HOMEBOY!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drop64ss

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18950641
> *<span style='color:blue'>Drive that chipper all around Still GOT SERVED . And my shit broke. AND I drove away with another WIN.Tags and Insurance Driving everywhere!!! *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by HATE ME_@Oct 31 2010, 08:54 AM~18951710
> *do u have a car
> *


 :uh: what think?


----------



## lilred

looking for some 6 lug dayton adapters if anybody got hit me up tkz


----------



## Twiins

Whats going on......


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by drop64ss_@Nov 2 2010, 12:11 PM~18967908
> *Drive that chipper all around Still GOT SERVED . And my shit broke. AND I drove away with another WIN.Tags and Insurance Driving everywhere!!! *
> [/b]


whats up G i wonted my remach i was asking for on monday night your boy in the green town car said you left i was ready for you so what up can i see you on the first in LA ....we got that white regal its smackin bumper now we jus had a bad motor but a win is a win you got that see real soon!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Punch




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 1 2010, 10:55 PM~18964393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

come out at represent Az against some of cali's best>>>Save the date on your Calender....United Dreams cc Yuma, Az


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by PHOENIX PRIME C.C._@Nov 1 2010, 10:55 PM~18964393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

View My Video 

REAL LOWRIDING ON THE FREEWAY


----------



## gottie

:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 06:33 PM~19019566
> *View My Video
> 
> REAL LOWRIDING ON THE FREEWAY
> *


WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 8 2010, 06:50 PM~19019756
> *WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH
> *


hno: wutz up Frank! :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 8 2010, 06:50 PM~19019756
> *WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD SHIT FRANK!! RICK YOUR STILL A CHIPPER,,,


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Nov 8 2010, 08:33 PM~19020774
> *:biggrin: GOOD SHIT FRANK!! RICK YOUR STILL A CHIPPER,,,
> *


get your own car we know you dont got a car you are just like darrel :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 8 2010, 05:50 PM~19019756
> *WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH
> *


 :yes: :run:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 8 2010, 06:50 PM~19019756
> *WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH
> *


 :wow: :sprint: :run:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 8 2010, 06:33 PM~19019566
> *View My Video
> 
> REAL LOWRIDING ON THE FREEWAY
> *


photo shoped :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH+Nov 8 2010, 06:33 PM~19019566-->
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> 
> REAL LOWRIDING ON THE FREEWAY
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 06:50 PM~19019756
> *WE SHOULD OF GAS HOPPED THAT BITCH AT 75 MPH
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:33 PM~19020774
> *:biggrin: GOOD SHIT FRANK!! RICK YOUR STILL A CHIPPER,,,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@Nov 9 2010, 12:56 PM~19026022
> *:yes:  :run:
> *



:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

Good hop last night TEAM BLOW ME vs. Todo Oro
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player





















TEAM BLOW ME takes the WIN again


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 9 2010, 05:01 PM~19027863
> *Good hop last night TEAM BLOW ME vs. Todo Oro
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyrjPiMQqjk...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME takes the WIN again
> *


DOIN IT WITH THE G-BODY


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 01:16 AM~19023125
> *get your own car we know you dont got a car you are just like darrel :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 do you whant to lose to 10 year old again he has a car that works :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 10 2010, 10:02 AM~19033425
> *do you whant to lose to 10 year old again he has a car that works :biggrin:  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## lilred

what up i got some extended upper for g-body inch and a half and reinforced hit me up


----------



## mike(p)

poncho i found a couple


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 11 2010, 09:49 PM~19047721
> *poncho i found a couple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 10 2010, 10:02 AM~19033425
> *do you whant to lose to 10 year old again he has a car that works :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


this guy is funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 10 2010, 10:02 AM~19033425
> *do you whant to lose to 10 year old again he has a car that works :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


 lets do this i can put my son on the switch too and i wont hold his hand to help him eather and what you mean he has a car that works that grandma car gets stuck every time you hit that piece of shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 15 2010, 01:06 AM~19070533
> *lets do this i can put my son on the switch too and i wont hold his hand to help him eather and what you mean  he has a car that works that grandma car gets stuck every time you hit that piece of shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Whats up Frank and Rick... Looking good homies


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 15 2010, 01:06 AM~19070533
> *lets do this i can put my son on the switch too and i wont hold his hand to help him eather and what you mean  he has a car that works that grandma car gets stuck every time you hit that piece of shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats right put him on the switch and he will lose just like his dad dont get mad get glad its a hefter bag thats all ttt rick hope to see you guys soon :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Nov 16 2010, 11:48 AM~19082413
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 16 2010, 06:28 PM~19085974
> *thats  right put him on the switch and he will lose just  like his dad   dont get mad get glad its a hefter bag thats all   ttt rick  hope to see you guys  soon   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


This guys funny he has NEVER beat TEAM BLOW ME but I do give it to him cause he keeps tryin
Check the video and Yo Big d in lv we got more vids of you tryin to beat the regal let me know I'll post them for you :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Watch the whole video this shits funny
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco...be_gdata_player





Yo BIG RICK this guy must have got you confused with another yellow regal cause he ain't never took a win against TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 17 2010, 08:21 AM~19090896
> *This guys funny he has NEVER beat TEAM BLOW ME but I do give it to him cause he keeps tryin
> Check the video and Yo Big d in lv we got more vids of you tryin to beat the regal let me know I'll post them for you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Watch the whole video this shits funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo BIG RICK this guy must have got you confused with another yellow regal cause he ain't never took a win against TEAM BLOW ME
> *


THATS WHY I WON AT THAT SHOW TOOK HIS BELT AND HIS MONEY AND YA POST THAT VIDEO OF MY SON BREAKING THAT BUCKET OFF SO 2 TO 1 PLAYER HA HA :biggrin: NICE TRY TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 17 2010, 07:21 AM~19090896
> *This guys funny he has NEVER beat TEAM BLOW ME but I do give it to him cause he keeps tryin
> Check the video and Yo Big d in lv we got more vids of you tryin to beat the regal let me know I'll post them for you :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Watch the whole video this shits funny
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyHzMcoJsco...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo BIG RICK this guy must have got you confused with another yellow regal cause he ain't never took a win against TEAM BLOW ME
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 17 2010, 09:39 AM~19091907
> *THATS WHY I WON AT THAT SHOW TOOK HIS BELT AND HIS MONEY AND YA POST THAT VIDEO OF MY SON BREAKING THAT BUCKET  OFF  SO 2 TO  1 PLAYER  HA HA  :biggrin: NICE TRY TEAM BLOW ME
> *


 :biggrin: don't sweat it homes like I said behind every real motha fucca there a million haters....you got the belt so that's says it all player.... we will take some of that regal too....


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Nov 17 2010, 11:16 AM~19092205
> *:biggrin: don't sweat it homes like I said behind every real motha fucca there a million haters....you got the belt so that's says it all player.... we will take some of that regal too....
> *


IF HE HAS THE BELT Y HE COME LOOKING FOR RICK ? :loco: AN I TAKE IT YR ONE OF THEM MILLION HATERS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE FIRE WORKS SHOW :thumbsup: GOT ANY BLACK CATS OR M80S LOL


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by mike(p)_@Nov 17 2010, 04:48 PM~19094690
> *IF HE HAS THE BELT Y HE COME LOOKING FOR RICK ?  :loco: AN I TAKE IT YR ONE OF THEM MILLION HATERS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANKS FOR THE FIRE WORKS SHOW  :thumbsup: GOT ANY BLACK CATS OR M80S LOL
> *


YOUR WELLCOME RICK IS A GOOD DUDE NO HATE JUST ALIL SHIT TALK THATS ALL TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mike(p)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 17 2010, 06:36 PM~19095745
> *YOUR WELLCOME RICK IS A GOOD DUDE NO HATE JUST ALIL SHIT TALK THATS ALL TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: ALL GOOD


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2010, 02:43 PM~19074159
> *Whats up Frank and Rick... Looking good homies
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Nov 17 2010, 10:39 AM~19091907
> *THATS WHY I WON AT THAT SHOW TOOK HIS BELT AND HIS MONEY AND YA POST THAT VIDEO OF MY SON BREAKING THAT BUCKET  OFF  SO 2 TO  1 PLAYER  HA HA  :biggrin: NICE TRY TEAM BLOW ME
> *


You dont want me to put that video up because remember you got stuck and they still gave you the belt while the whole day TEAM BLOW ME was servin em outside including you and still went in the show and hopped without getting stuck and without breaking or changing nothing but it is what it is and the shit talkin is fun it makes for a good hop


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

im back...not bann anymore :naughty:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:54 PM~19102376
> *im back...not bann anymore :naughty:
> *


Dam I wondered what happend to you I thought You just went on Facebook and said fuck lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 18 2010, 01:45 PM~19102729
> *Dam I wondered what happend to you I thought You just went on Facebook and said fuck lay it low :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19102306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:54 PM~19102376
> *im back...not bann anymore :naughty:
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 01:02 PM~19102427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmmn!


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 01:02 PM~19102427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just fell in love :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Nov 18 2010, 10:09 AM~19100931
> *You dont want me to put that video up because remember you got stuck and they still gave you the belt while the whole day TEAM BLOW ME was servin em outside including you and still went in the show and hopped without getting stuck and without breaking or changing nothing  but it is what it is and the shit talkin is fun it makes for a good hop
> *


----------



## DREWMILL

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 22 2010, 09:09 AM~19131730
> *
> *


whats up frank


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2010, 02:43 PM~19074159
> *Whats up Frank and Rick... Looking good homies
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 01:02 PM~19102427
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ddaayyymm :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19102306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *single or double?* :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Happy Thanksgiving homie!


----------



## arizonalow-480

just want to wish everyone a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## beanerman




----------



## BELAIR52

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Nov 24 2010, 08:42 AM~19151513
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA

:worship: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rgarcia15928

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19102306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its Pinkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Nov 23 2010, 11:42 AM~19142945
> *:wow: single or double? :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats when she be single! Gotta see her when she double booooiii!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 623onistone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Nov 9 2010, 02:16 AM~19023125
> *get your own car we know you dont got a car you are just like darrel :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOOK RICK I DONT PASS CARS BACK AND FORTH TO PEOPLE I GOT MY OWN SHIT,,, AND LOOK ALL IT DOES IS SIT IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP,,,, CUZ SCARY PEOPLE LIKE YOU DONT WANT NONE,,,,,, CATCH UP TO THIS YOUNGSTAR!!!! I WAS GIVING YOU CREDIT,,, BUT KISS MY ASS THEN!!! :0 SEE YOU SOON!


----------



## arizonalow-480

:nono:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 30 2010, 04:38 PM~19203231
> *LOOK RICK I DONT PASS CARS BACK AND FORTH TO PEOPLE I GOT MY OWN SHIT,,, AND LOOK ALL IT DOES IS SIT IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP,,,, CUZ SCARY PEOPLE LIKE YOU DONT WANT NONE,,,,,, CATCH UP TO THIS YOUNGSTAR!!!! I WAS GIVING YOU CREDIT,,,  BUT KISS MY ASS THEN!!!    :0 SEE YOU SOON!
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Nov 18 2010, 11:42 AM~19102306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wooaa I love this hopping!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Nov 30 2010, 08:01 PM~19205036
> *wooaa I love this hopping!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by LOCOS4LIFE(323)_@Nov 30 2010, 08:01 PM~19205036
> *wooaa I love this hopping!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 3 2010, 12:06 AM~19225777
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## DanielDucati

:0 :wow: :naughty:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 3 2010, 03:42 PM~19230404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Nov 29 2010, 01:35 PM~19190947
> *Thats when she be single! Gotta see her when she double booooiii!!!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TOLD ME SINGLE PLAYER WHAT GOING DOWN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 3 2010, 02:42 PM~19230404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Nov 30 2010, 03:38 PM~19203231
> *LOOK RICK I DONT PASS CARS BACK AND FORTH TO PEOPLE I GOT MY OWN SHIT,,, AND LOOK ALL IT DOES IS SIT IN THE BACK OF THE SHOP,,,, CUZ SCARY PEOPLE LIKE YOU DONT WANT NONE,,,,,, CATCH UP TO THIS YOUNGSTAR!!!! I WAS GIVING YOU CREDIT,,,  BUT KISS MY ASS THEN!!!    :0 SEE YOU SOON!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

rick you said i dont have a car :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: i have a single wagon that i want 2 do it with can we do it yes or no you let me no :0


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2010, 07:45 PM~19239583
> *rick you said i dont have a car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: i have a single wagon that i want 2 do it with can we do it yes or no you let me no  :0
> *


 :uh: :wow:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2010, 07:45 PM~19239583
> *rick you said i dont have a car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: i have a single wagon that i want 2 do it with can we do it yes or no you let me no  :0
> *


YOU KNOW HES NOT GONNA RESPOND!!!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Dec 6 2010, 04:57 PM~19255724
> *YOU KNOW HES NOT GONNA RESPOND!!!!!
> *


WOW


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Dec 3 2010, 08:08 PM~19232883
> *YOU TOLD ME SINGLE PLAYER WHAT GOING DOWN
> *


your going 2 get it 2 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Dec 6 2010, 03:57 PM~19255724
> *YOU KNOW HES NOT GONNA RESPOND!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: we talked 2 day and he said we going 2 do it on new years


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 4 2010, 07:45 PM~19239583
> *rick you said i dont have a car  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick: i have a single wagon that i want 2 do it with can we do it yes or no you let me no  :0
> *


come at me with a g body i must be doing good things for you too keep buging to hop me. all you ever do is get stuck and hop other peopls car. they call me the enegizerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i keep going and going :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 6 2010, 08:43 PM~19258186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: we talked 2 day and he said we going 2 do it on new years
> *


if you come down to phx we can do it tomorrow ill even give you gas money sents you guys cant aford to come to phx :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 6 2010, 07:44 PM~19258209
> *come at me with a g body i must be doing good things for you too keep buging to hop me. all you ever do is get stuck and hop other peopls car. they call me the enegizerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i keep going and going  :biggrin:
> *


a wagon is a g body :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: and first you say i dont have a car now its other people car man you looking bad and im not buging i no when you get broke off you still say you 1 thats all and i no my wagon and your car is not going 2 be close at all watch and see and its single :0 thats all  so stop :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Dec 6 2010, 07:46 PM~19258232
> *if you come down to phx we can do it tomorrow ill even give you gas money sents you guys cant aford to come to phx :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4 what i no not your car :0


----------



## arizonalow-480

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 6 2010, 08:04 PM~19257697
> *WOW
> *


lol wow


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 8 2010, 03:04 PM~19273922
> *lol wow
> *


EVERYTIME I see big rich on here its boobie time :biggrin: good lookin on the ladies :wow:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 7 2010, 04:47 PM~19265725
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wish I had those air bags in my car :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 8 2010, 02:57 PM~19274370
> *EVERYTIME I see big rich on here its boobie time :biggrin: good lookin on the ladies :wow:
> *


thanx, ill post sum in bit homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT

:worship: :h5: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 7 2010, 05:47 PM~19265725
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 9 2010, 02:24 PM~19284757
> *:worship:  :h5:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

NICE KEEP THEM COMMING......... :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty: :worship:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## arizonalow-480

:wow: :wow:


----------



## regal85

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Dec 13 2010, 06:53 PM~19318360
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 13 2010, 03:34 PM~19316762
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## DREWMILL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB_jIwgi0Rc...player_embedded i saw this on tv lastnight


----------



## arizonalow-480

:wow: :0 :uh:


> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 PM~19344047
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB_jIwgi0Rc...player_embedded  i saw this on tv lastnight
> *


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Dec 16 2010, 02:07 PM~19344047
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB_jIwgi0Rc...player_embedded  i saw this on tv lastnight
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rgarcia15928

PM your emails so i can send u some pre regs forms>>>


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## arizonalow-480

uffin:


----------



## 623onistone

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## arizonalow-480




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 19 2010, 04:07 PM~19368984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by DREWMILL_@Dec 16 2010, 01:07 PM~19344047
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QB_jIwgi0Rc...player_embedded  i saw this on tv lastnight
> *


video got blocked from viacom?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Dec 20 2010, 10:14 PM~19380963
> *video got blocked from viacom?
> *











not dis thou.... :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 21 2010, 03:40 PM~19386608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not dis thou.... :biggrin:
> *


:boink: dam she nice


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big rich! U guys goin Majestics show?


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 21 2010, 11:13 PM~19390678
> *Wassup big rich! U guys goin Majestics show?
> *


whats up bro, frank and some of da fellas are going....


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

Merry christmas


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Dec 23 2010, 11:44 AM~19403325
> *
> *


WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## arizonalow-480

Mary Christmas everyone and happy new year!


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## arizonalow-480

Like the new flyer, can't wait to see everyone there, just have cash ready for me! :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Dec 24 2010, 07:58 PM~19414859
> *Like the new flyer, can't wait to see everyone there, just have cash ready for me! :biggrin:
> *



hahaha we will have strapped up homie...u want it all in twenties or hundreds haha


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Dec 24 2010, 10:54 PM~19415609
> *hahaha we will have strapped up homie...u want it all in twenties or hundreds haha
> *


ones lol :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

MERRY CHRISTMAS BIG FRANK TO YOU AND THE FAM.


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 23 2010, 04:21 PM~19404642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Merry christmas
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chaio

SUP FRANK!


----------



## Big nene 1

hit me up Frank when u get a chance....310 8186583


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 03:36 PM~19460217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink: :boink: :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 03:36 PM~19460217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 05:31 PM~19461014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ur the man bigrich


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 30 2010, 05:46 PM~19461108
> *Ur the man bigrich
> *


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## arizonalow-480

you guys in L.A. yet?


oh ya nice pics


----------



## arizonalow-480

ttt for boobies


----------



## 1983 lincoln

TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
Grand opening coming soon


----------



## sand1

nice!!


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow: Doin it big! Congrats on the new shop!


----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 02:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does this mean grand opening tax time deals :0


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

:biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Frank! :thumbsup: ....is the grand opening gonna include a mini car show and hop...??would be  :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 05:51 PM~19461141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the new switch panel frank is gonna start selling? :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 05:49 PM~19461129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 30 2010, 05:51 PM~19461141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice shop big dawg!


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 2 2011, 04:23 PM~19483677
> *is this the new switch panel frank is gonna start selling? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Frank when u gonna brink the mazda back out


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## kold187um

IF YOU NEED THEM SONGS. GET EM ON ITUNES. LORDS OF LYRICS
*STR8TIPPIN*


----------



## 1983 lincoln

TEAM BLOW ME representing the big AZ in the cold rain at the Majestics New Years hop 2011 in L.A.   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U-nhkK3ZLU...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7LarUB5jtU...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OzP7h8rStg...be_gdata_player




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fIvv6G57m0...be_gdata_player


----------



## arizonalow-480

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

Good vids


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 3 2011, 01:49 PM~19491195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COME DOWN RICK,!!!


----------



## MIRACLE

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK FELLAS.... :biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 6 2011, 08:00 PM~19525636
> *COME DOWN RICK,!!!
> *


 when r u coming 2 phx ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big nene 1

good luck in your new shop Frank.that mada is huge!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPCHiPPeR :biggrin: _@Jan 7 2011, 10:59 PM~19536938
> *when  r u coming 2 phx  ha ha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:nicoderm: SOON :wow:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 8 2011, 10:13 AM~19539330
> *:nicoderm: SOON :wow:
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19542286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## 1983 lincoln

And also in the Vegas Hop Section :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















uffin: uffin:


----------



## jsobera

Hey what's up frank wanted to see how much u would charge to install a 4 pump set up with partial re enforcements. Have everything except the rack


----------



## jsobera

My bad its a 98 tc if u can please pm me


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 8 2011, 05:40 PM~19542286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 just made my reservation for the resort, I'll be there ready to serve them cali boys!


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 AM~19555166
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> *


:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 10 2011, 09:37 AM~19555166
> *And also in the Vegas Hop Section  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> *


Congrats Big Rick!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 12:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





those coil stools are a trip :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19558588
> *just made my reservation for the resort, I'll be there ready to serve them cali boys!
> *


 :wow: :no:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 17 2011, 03:10 PM~19621624
> *:wow:  :no:
> *


 :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19558588
> *just made my reservation for the resort, I'll be there ready to serve them cali boys!
> *


 hno: hno: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh shit I see myself in the mag. Good shit rite there. Congrats to frank for the issue. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Jan 17 2011, 04:12 PM~19622174
> *:biggrin:  :yessad:
> *


U SINGLE PUMP? :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

yep,  win or lose I'll be reppin az and supporting TEAM BLOW ME, FRANKS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928

United Dreams Car Club
Yuma, Az

Car Hop Rules and Regulations



Single pump , lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, lower trailing arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any vehicle that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class. 

*Any vehicle that does not qualify in any class is automatically placed in the radical class.
*NO GETTING STUCK IN ANY CLASS 


United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________


----------



## 2ndchance




----------



## Southside01




----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## Pjay

*ITS OFFICIAL TRU RYDAZ 1ST ANNUAL GOOD FRIDAY GATHERING AND HOP ! VIDEO COVERAGE BY <span style=\'color:red\'>ROLL'N LOWRIDER VIDEOS ! MARK UR CALENDARS FOR APRIL 22ND AT RANCHITOS PARK IN ESPANOLA NM ! for more info contact me at 505-927-3332

PRIZES FOR HOP WILL BE AS FOLLOWS 
STREET CLASS $150
SUPER STREET $250
RADICAL $500 </span> *


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jan 6 2011, 12:26 PM~19521544
> *
> *


WATS UP FRANK :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ESE COOLIDGE

LOOKIN GOOD FRANK


----------



## legacylac

ttt for tits,ass,and hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

:biggrin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 17 2011, 07:16 AM~19618358
> *:thumbsup: congrats
> *


thanks


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 18 2011, 05:15 PM~19632477
> *U SINGLE PUMP?      :biggrin:
> *


yes i am :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: dang congrats looks bad ass!! where is it going to be at? Hopefully I can take my car soon!!


----------



## cesar garcia

homie pm me a price on a 2 pump setup all chrome 4 switches and all hardlined thanks


----------



## Pjay




----------



## rgarcia15928

Hotel info here the number so u can reserve Cocopah Resort 928-722-6677....tell them u there for car show for discount rate...Feb12, 2011 United Dreams supershow yuma, az


----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Jan 18 2011, 07:55 PM~19634077
> *United Dreams Car Club
> Yuma, Az
> 
> Car Hop Rules and Regulations
> Single pump , lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Double pump, lower trailing arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....
> *Any vehicle that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.
> 
> *Any vehicle that does not qualify in any class is automatically placed in the radical class.
> *NO GETTING STUCK IN ANY CLASS
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> Signature:________________________            Date:____________
> *


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

hey Frank you at the new shop yet? I'm ganna need your asistance soon :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 01:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480

ttt for more bad ass pics { boobies} :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

CHECK OUT THE COMMERCIAL FOR OUR CAR SHOW FEB 12, 2011...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKPcphNjaok


----------



## Eddie-Money

*nice.*


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 1 2011, 02:07 PM~19474802
> *TEAM BLOW ME loaded up ready for the new year inside the new shop at FRANKS HYDRAULICS
> Grand opening coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93

can yall do this? if so pm a price for black and chrome


----------



## BUCK6T2IMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## rgarcia15928

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19764008
> *OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW
> 
> UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011
> Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> 
> Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspentions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.
> *


 what happend to second place?


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 2 2011, 09:50 AM~19765988
> *what happend to second place?
> *


it sucks that there giving so much money in the street class they should give first and second in each class


----------



## rgarcia15928

ACTUALLY WE WERE ONLY GONNA HAVE 3 CATEGORIES AND GIVE $1000 PER CAREGORY BUT SINCE ALOT OF PEOPLE WERE TALKING BOUT SINGLE STREET CARS AND SINGLE RADICALS WE ONLY TRYING TO MAKE IT FAIR FOR EVERYONE.....AND AS EVERYONE IN THE HOP GAME KNOW......THERE IS ONLY ONE WINNER.


----------



## ROLL'N Videos




----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 2 2011, 10:39 AM~19766370
> *it sucks that there giving so much money in the street class they should give first and second in each class
> *


 fuck it, I'm still going to be there  but ya, second place would be cool


----------



## 1983 lincoln

TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 AM~19776921
> *TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 AM~19776921
> *TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 11:16 AM~19776921
> *TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 2 2011, 10:39 AM~19766370
> *it sucks that there giving so much money in the street class they should give first and second in each class
> *


they should have it 500$ 1st place.. 250$ 2nd.. that way its coo for the people that got to travel can at least get a chance at the $


----------



## 1SIK75

Hey. Whats ur number. Wanting to drop off my glasshouse


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Feb 3 2011, 07:40 PM~19781439
> *they should have it 500$ 1st place.. 250$ 2nd.. that way its coo for the people that got to travel can at least get a chance at the $
> *


*""ITS A COLD GAME""* :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 4 2011, 12:22 PM~19787749
> *""ITS A COLD GAME"" :biggrin:
> *


ITS A COMPETITION NOT AN EXHIBITION!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 4 2011, 12:22 PM~19787749
> *""ITS A COLD GAME"" :biggrin:
> *


yes it is


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 AM~19776921
> *TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's bad can't wait to do that with mine


----------



## DIPN714

somebody just hold me my money


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2011, 06:11 PM~19790368
> *somebody just hold the  money for TEAM BLOW ME
> *


FIXED :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 4 2011, 06:11 PM~19790368
> *somebody just hold me my money
> *


YUP SO YOU CAN HAND IT TO ME,,,


----------



## Southside01




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 3 2011, 10:16 AM~19776921
> *TEAM BLOW ME PIC OF THE WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 5 2011, 11:28 PM~19798900
> *YUP SO YOU CAN HAND IT TO ME,,,
> *


n u can give it 2 me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1983 lincoln

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cg3W-kt5x8...be_gdata_player


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 6 2011, 11:05 AM~19800942
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Cg3W-kt5x8...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you dont call that a street car....Well I dont what to tell you! My yellow Regal was part of the caravan in my daughters Quinceanera...01/22/2011 :biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 6 2011, 10:26 AM~19800690
> *n u can give it 2 me :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEN WE BOTH GIVE IT TO LOZANO! :0


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH_@Feb 6 2011, 01:03 PM~19801354
> *If you dont call that a street car....Well I dont what to tell you!  My yellow Regal was part of the caravan in my daughters Quinceanera...01/22/2011 :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Where is the new shop at?? I wanna take my Pontiac to get the frame wrapped powder coated and juiced and re do the suspension and see where I go from there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13

can u pm me prices to reinforce rear arches, differential and do a slip yoke
on a 93 fleetwood. much thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 5 2011, 11:28 PM~19798900
> *YUP SO YOU CAN HAND IT TO ME,,,
> *


wow......we will seeeeeeeee :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

whats up Frank! c-ya down in yuma buddy :thumbsup:


----------



## drop64ss

:wow:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

where is the new shop at??


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 9 2011, 04:46 PM~19829653
> *where is the new shop at??
> *


4600 west glendale call 602-690-6555


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 9 2011, 07:59 PM~19831336
> *4600 west glendale call 602-690-6555
> *


Cool I will, thats not to far from the old shop either


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice selection Rich! :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928

THIS WILL BE IN THE NEWS PAPER AND NEWSCAST AROUND YUMA AND IMPERIAL VALLEY.....

Cocopah Casino’s Dreams to Reality Car Show to Benefit Local Athletic Program



United Dreams a local car club and Cocopah Casino have combined forces to launch SUPERSHOW 2 “ Battle of the Best” Dreams to Reality Car Show!

Admission is just $5 and a portion of the proceeds go to benefit the Yuma District One Athletic Program. With $3,000 in prizes for an epic Car Hop Battle …this Car Show promises the regions best cars, trucks and tricked out rides in the Desert Southwest!



United Dreams was created when popular local car clubs joined forces to create the Dreams to Reality Car Show. This year the organizers are using the net proceeds to support the Yuma School District One Athletic Program general athletic fund. The Dreams to Reality Car Show will he held this Saturday February 12th from 11AM to 5PM at Cocopah Casino. 



Car clubs from as far away as Fresno CA & Las Vegas NV will participate. The ‘Car Hop Battle’ with $3,000 in prize money is drawing registrations from some of the biggest names in Car Hop Competitions like Spirit Car Club from Phoenix AZ, Good Times Car Cub from San Diego and local Coronado Customs.



Cocopah Casino is a premiere entertainment destination for winter visitors and locals alike with over 500 slot machines, Blackjack and monthly promotions for cash, prizes, fun & excitement 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: uffin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT for frank and the homies.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## Southside01




----------



## arizonalow-480

ya, some punk got into my account and wrote a bunch of gay ass shit, anyone that knows me knows I dont got time for bullshit!


----------



## TopDogg

Frank, waiting for the next victim.


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 5 2011, 11:28 PM~19798900
> *YUP SO YOU CAN HAND IT TO ME,,,
> *


ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao: u lost


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 10:14 PM~19862354
> *Frank, waiting for the next victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 09:14 PM~19862354
> *Frank, waiting for the next victim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam this regal got up...... Took $750 home too...great job Franks Hydraulics!!!


----------



## drop64ss

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 10:44 AM~19866357
> *dam this regal got up...... Took $750 home too...great job Franks Hydraulics!!!
> *


Thanks Homie Nice Show you guys put on!!
You know TEAMBLOWME always be doing tha Damn Thing :yes:


----------



## drop64ss

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 14 2011, 10:44 AM~19866357
> *dam this regal got up...... Took $750 home too...great job Franks Hydraulics!!!
> *


And Took this Home TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## goose

uffin: uffin:


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Feb 11 2011, 05:11 PM~19847277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 16 2011, 10:02 AM~19883404
> *
> *


sup player :h5:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Feb 19 2011, 10:50 AM~19909535
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

:0 :wow:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Thanks for your order today !!!! Ol' Frank and his Lady Lisa stopped by the shop :biggrin: ....And I gave hime congrats on gettin hitched???? :wow: Inside joke now :0 Fuck'n Rick


----------



## 1983 lincoln

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19937289
> *Thanks for your order today !!!! Ol' Frank and his Lady Lisa stopped by the shop :biggrin: ....And I gave hime congrats on gettin hitched???? :wow:  Inside joke now :0 Fuck'n Rick
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Feb 23 2011, 07:57 AM~19939856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue Gum

im in love :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR.50

> :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## .TODD

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> God bless her
Click to expand...


----------



## MICHOACANUNO

LOOKING FOR SOME PRICES....60 IMPALA 2 DOOR, JUICE AND FRAME WRAP UP. PM WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

she is hot :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B

uffin: uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Feb 24 2011, 12:45 PM~19950196
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Both axle's ago !!!! be done in the A.M


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## magoo

Whats up fellas!....












Lowrider Enthusiast,

Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.

The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
• 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
• Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
• Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
• Best Motorcycle $200.00
• Best Bike $100.00


You may also register on line at: mega1043.com

Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions

Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC



Ft. McDowell Casino Lowrider Car Show and Concert Special Event Application
April 16, 2011
NAME OF ENTRANT (Herein referred to as “You” or “Entrant”):¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬¬___________________________________¬¬¬¬_____
ADDRESS:______________________________CITY_________________STATE________ZIP___________
TYPE OF ENTRY:_____________________________YEAR:____________MAKE/MODEL______________
CLUB AFFILIATION:___________________________PHONE NUMBER:____________________________
E-MAIL ADDRESS:___________________________________________
All entries are subject to approval by Show Staff and must pass day of inspection. Show staff has the right to refuse any entry. Once an entry has been approved there shall be no substitutions without prior approval of Show Management.
Show Management assumes no responsibility or liability for any theft or damage of Entrant’s vehicle and/or of display and related items. Entrant agrees to indemnify and hold harmless Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, Motorsport Showcase as well as their employees, trustees, officers and sponsors from any and all Claim in connection with any accident, loss, injury (including death) or damage to persons or property arising out of any acts, errors or omissions of Entrant.
This Agreement supersedes any and all other Agreements between Show Management and Entrant, either oral or written, and this Agreement can only be modified in writing by the mutual agreement of the parties. This Agreement and all rights may not be assigned without the prior written consent of the Show Management.
Security: During move-in, show, and move-out, Ft. McDowell Casino and its contractors will provide security, but this does not insure against any theft or damage. Entrant therefore assumes all responsibility regarding his/her vehicle into the event and during show hours.
Electricity will be very limited and furnished upon reasonable availability and only if requested in advance. You assume all liability for connections and your lighting fixtures.
Show Staff reserves the right to photograph, videotape, or reproduce in any medium, any entry.
All fire and safety regulations must be followed to the letter or Entrant is submitted to applied fines. Entrant cannot move his/her vehicle, or operate his/her hydraulic or air suspension during show hours or when general public is in attendence.
(Show Management and Show Staff references refer to designated Ft. McDowell Casino, Mega Radio, and Motorsport Showcase employees, trustees, officers, and contractors) 
NO ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES, WEAPONS, OR ILLEGAL PARAPHERNALIA WILL BE ALLOWED ON GROUNDS. A VIOLATION OF THIS PROVISION WILL RESULT IN ENTRANT’S REMOVAL FROM THE EVENT AND ALL LOCAL LAWS WILL BE ENFORCED.
ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF HIS/HER ENTRY AND/OR SUPPORT VEHICLE.
AS AN ENTRANT, I FULLY UNDERSTAND THE RULES AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH BY THE FACILITY, SHOW MANAGEMENT AND ON-SITE REGULATIONS.
EACH EXHIBITOR WILL RECEIVE UP TO 4 COMPLEMENTARY WRISTBANDS WHICH MUST BE WORN TO GAIN ENTRY TO EVENT. DUE TO TRIBAL AND ARIZONA GAMING LAWS, ALL EXHIBITORS CHILDREN AND ADULTS WILL NEED A WRISTBAND AND NO ONE UNDER THE AGE OF 21 YEARS WILL BE ALLOWED IN MAIN CASINO.
SIGNATURE:______________________________________________DATE_________________________
RETURN COMPLETED APPLICATION TO: Motorsport Showcase @ EMAIL [email protected] 
or Phone. (480) 215-1398


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19937289
> *Thanks for your order today !!!! Ol' Frank and his Lady Lisa stopped by the shop :biggrin: ....And I gave hime congrats on gettin hitched???? :wow:  Inside joke now :0 Fuck'n Rick
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

*JUST 6 MORE WEEKS !*


----------



## cesar garcia

> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Mar 3 2011, 02:44 PM~20008077
> *:0  :wow:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20017990
> *Nice pic :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

:wow: :wow: :wow:
[/quote]


OMG this is why I love this topic !!!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 9 2011, 02:58 PM~19828896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Mar 14 2011, 11:34 AM~20088108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## arizonalow-480

:biggrin: 
TTT 








for Franks Hydraulics!


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 15 2011, 04:23 PM~20099012
> *    :biggrin:
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Franks Hydraulics!
> *


nice


----------



## DanTheDaytonMan

nice! :biggrin: 


> :wow: :wow: :wow:


OMG this is why I love this topic !!!
[/quote]


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 15 2011, 04:23 PM~20099012
> *    :biggrin:
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Franks Hydraulics!
> *


----------



## Pjay

*31 DAYS TIL THE SHOW 

HOP RULES ! ENTRY FEE IS $40 TO HOP 

STREET CLASS: $150
30" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
UPPER DROP MOUNTS OK 
STOCK LOWER ARMS ONLY 
MUST BE ON 13" REVERSE WIRE WHEELS
10 BATT MAX 

SUPER STREET: $250
38" MAX BUMPER HEIGHT 
14 BATTS MAX 
185-75-14 MAX TIRE SIZE 
CAR MUST LAY OUT AND WHEELS BE INSIDE WHEEL WELL WHEN LAYED OUT 

RADICAL : $500
ANYTHING GOES 
EXCEPT NO GETTING STUCK ON ANY CLASS OR U R DISQUALIFIED  *


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Mar 15 2011, 05:23 PM~20099012
> *    :biggrin:
> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Franks Hydraulics!
> *


LOOKS LIKE MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## 602 Monte

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Feb 18 2011, 03:54 PM~19903421
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Pjay




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## HOP AND SERVE

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 21 2011, 09:05 PM~20147171
> *
> *


SUP FRANK FOUND OUT HOW TO DO THIS LAY IT LOW SHIT FINALLY THIS SHIT IS CRAZY I SEE YOU PUTTEN IT DOWN ON HERE SO U KNOW I GOTTA SHOW MY LOVE BE OUT THERE SOON TELL THE FAM I SAID HELLO..


----------



## 1983 lincoln

A short vid i did of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from sundays show  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYSexZOi4eM...be_gdata_player


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 22 2011, 04:15 PM~20153720
> *A short vid i did of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from sundays show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Mar 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20034743
> *
> *











frank hit me up at the shop.. asap


----------



## DanielDucati

Whuts up Frank!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## Pjay




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Mar 22 2011, 09:23 PM~20156863
> *Whuts up Frank!!! :thumbsup:
> *


whats up buddy


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 22 2011, 04:15 PM~20153720
> *A short vid i did of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from sundays show
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYSexZOi4eM...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass I wanna try that


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Dec 10 2009, 04:06 PM~15939152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around: :around:   :run: :run: :boink: :boink: :fool2: :fool2TTT:


----------



## E

nice gas hop


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by TOM6T2CHEVY_@Mar 28 2011, 12:41 PM~20201538
> *:around:  :around:      :run:  :run:  :boink:  :boink:  :fool2:  :fool2TTT:
> *


 :0


----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up fellas


----------



## MARIO_B

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Pjay




----------



## 1983 lincoln

A video I made for Franks and Big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. We just don't stop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 03:08 PM~20274933
> *A video I  made for Franks and Big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. We just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Hope u guys can make it out to NM for Good Friday


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20274933
> *A video I  made for Franks and Big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. We just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice video.


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 6 2011, 02:08 PM~20274933
> *A video I  made for Franks and Big Rick from the recent hops we've been to
> TEAM BLOW ME - SPIRIT C.C. We just don't stop
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: cool video homie


----------



## ramiros64

Big props homie that car hits hard on that ass end !! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 6 2011, 11:20 PM~20280125
> *http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know hoss can hit the switch :biggrin: :biggrin: looking good big john


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 8 2011, 09:20 AM~20290814
> *i didnt know hoss can hit the switch :biggrin:  :biggrin: looking good big john
> *


GOODLOOKEN HOMIE!!!!YA HE CAN


----------



## 1983 lincoln

FRANKS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial 
He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin: The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 and the car show is next weekend
Here's some behind the scene footage I took   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20298116
> *FRANKS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 and the car show is next weekend
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG D LV

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20298116
> *FRANKS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 and the car show is next weekend
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20298116
> *FRANKS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 and the car show is next weekend
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet the TV crew shit themselves when they couldn't see anything but the roof,good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 10 2011, 04:54 PM~20305202
> *I bet the TV crew shit themselves when they couldn't see anything but the roof,good shit :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea they will never forget that ride :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U know they were like....... Ooooooh shiiiiiiiit!


----------



## beanerman

:0 :wow:


----------



## Pjay

*Just 9 more days ! Hope everyone can make it out ! 
The address for the park is 

Ranchitos Park and pool 
811 Calle Ranchitos 
Espanola NM 87532 

Everything will begin at 1pm if u need anymore info,Directions or questions on the rules for the hop give me a call at 505-927-3332 

HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE *


----------



## arizonalow-480

big shout out to Frank and the team for helping me with the car last night :thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 13 2011, 12:54 PM~20329603
> *big shout out to Frank and the team for helping me with the car last night :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPIRIT 62

sup frank cool video


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Frank's a chipper :biggrin: 

Makin all these video, no wonder why you aint workin :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

[/quote]


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## Pjay

:0 :0


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT




----------



## georgerr

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Mar 22 2011, 03:15 PM~20153720
> *A short vid i did of some gas hoppin By TEAM BLOW ME from sundays show
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYSexZOi4eM...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dougy83

>


[/quote]




>





>


:fool2: dam rich haven't seen u in here ina. While


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT

yup


----------



## arizonalow-480

:wow: :fool2: :fool2: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

Back Bumper all day! :thumbsup:


> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20347577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG D LV

TTMFT AZ :biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Apr 16 2011, 04:57 PM~20353981
> *TTMFT AZ  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 15 2011, 04:00 PM~20347577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i wish i could stick my face right in the middle :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

CONGRATS FRANK FOR SHOWIN THEM HOW ITS DONE AT THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW!!!


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 18 2011, 03:12 PM~20366559
> *CONGRATS FRANK FOR SHOWIN THEM HOW ITS DONE AT THE FORT MCDOWELL SHOW!!!
> *


http://youtu.be/owCGrArrO3U


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 18 2011, 03:36 PM~20366747
> *http://youtu.be/owCGrArrO3U
> *


team blow me az killin every one


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 18 2011, 03:38 PM~20366768
> *team blow me az killin every one
> *


http://youtu.be/mN1YBW4u6pk


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 18 2011, 03:36 PM~20366747
> *http://youtu.be/owCGrArrO3U
> *


SICK VIDEOS HOMIE!!!
BIG FRANK PUTTING IT DOWN!!!


----------



## arizonalow-480




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 18 2011, 07:39 PM~20368541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## HOT IN READY

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Apr 9 2011, 12:21 PM~20298116
> *FRANKS at the filming for the Fort McDowell car show commercial
> He even took the news crew for some gas hops. :biggrin:  The commercial will be on all week on channel 12 and the car show is next weekend
> Here's some behind the scene footage I took
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDRE3uHrFtY...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Apr 20 2011, 03:19 PM~20382951
> *TTT!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## 64sub

i just wanted to say thanks again Frank for helping me with the parts to fix my wifes blazer!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 21 2011, 02:36 PM~20390598
> *i just wanted to say thanks again Frank for helping me with the parts to fix my wifes blazer!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no problem buddy


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## ed1983

u guys havin a after hop on the 1st


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 18 2011, 07:39 PM~20368541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 25 2011, 01:43 PM~20416272
> *
> *


 :h5:


----------



## MARIO_B

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 26 2011, 01:00 PM~20424040
> *:h5:
> *


whats up big perm :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 28 2011, 09:38 AM~20439384
> *whats up big perm :biggrin:
> *


jus chillin brother.. see you in a couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 28 2011, 11:18 AM~20439991
> *jus chillin brother.. see you in a couple weeks :biggrin:
> *


ttt :420:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by mleyva215_@Apr 21 2011, 12:25 AM~20387040
> *ttt
> *


http://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s125/Ga...on/Lowrider.gif


----------



## dena4life-D

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Apr 28 2011, 10:38 AM~20439384
> *whats up big perm :biggrin:
> *


Sup Frank. Got them cylinder here for ya, call Big_m and gettem while they hot off the press  :biggrin:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

> _Originally posted by BIGRICHSPIRIT_@Apr 15 2011, 04:53 PM~20347537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


T T T :bowrofl: :sprint:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

whats up Frank, I'll be comming to the shop next weak t oget the regal a make over like we talked about. :biggrin:


----------



## MARIO_B




----------



## E

nice pic


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@May 4 2011, 08:15 AM~20482354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

>


[/quote]

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon


----------



## ed1983

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 10 2011, 02:15 AM~20520274
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *


*TTT ON SUNDAY GOOD LUCK FRANK*


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:
[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## AzsMostHated




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602+May 9 2011, 01:39 PM~20514976-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Teamblowme602_@May 10 2011, 02:15 AM~20520274
> *The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....flyer coming soon
> *


Hell yeah!!!! see ya at the the show Frank,,,Jess asked if you can get her something :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 11 2011, 11:26 AM~20529689
> *Hell yeah!!!! see ya at the the show Frank,,,Jess asked if you can get her something :biggrin:
> *




Hhhmmmmm.... :biggrin:


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by AZ_GhettoQueen_@May 11 2011, 08:29 PM~20533965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.
> 
> 
> 
> THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.
> 
> 
> 
> TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by MARIO_B_@May 4 2011, 08:15 AM~20482354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## DIPN714

YEA ON DA BUMBER;;;;;TRAILER BLEW A BEARING OUT IN UR DESERT GUYS;;WOW</span>


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## upncomin6

*-THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE THERE BY 7:30PM. WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR ANYONE!!!!*

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

we are taking input for the rules up until june 1st when the rules will be final and offical. there should be no major changeds but please be sure to check back. the final offical rules can be seen on june 1st on the shows and events topic or the hydraulics topic. thank you and hope to see u there


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20608270
> *THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....
> 
> FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!
> *


ttt


----------



## pinche danny




----------



## CADDY92480

> _Originally posted by pinche danny_@May 23 2011, 08:55 PM~20614632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

Whats up Frank. :biggrin:


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by Don Pedro_@May 25 2011, 10:16 AM~20625556
> *Whats up Frank. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  wat up frank


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20608270
> *THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mleyva215

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 22 2011, 11:42 PM~20608270
> *THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## TROUBLESOME

troublesome said:


> *the royals 1rst annual summer kick off picnic!!!that's right we are at it again....come join the royals car club of las vegas and kick the summer off right!!! Sunday june 12, 2011 in las vegas nv at sunset park area f (the south most entrance off eastern ave)...there will be a bbq rib cook off with last years memorial day picnic winner defending his title! Also the royals car club will be defending their kick ball tournament title!!! There will be jumpy houses and face painting for the kids and lots of things for everyone to enjoy.....all riders from everywhere are welcome and offically invited to come get the summer started with us in the fabulous city that doesnt sleep.....*


frank any of you guys from team blow me comin down for our picnic


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*Franks Hydraulics!! TTT!!!*


----------



## Teamblowme602

Don Pedro said:


> Whats up Frank. :biggrin:


whats up pedrouffin:uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

You Hungover Frank?? HA HA HA!! NICE HOPPING AT LONG WONGS!!!!!


*FRANKS HYRAULICS TTT!!*


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Alooooha frank. Wats cracking.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:wave: sup holms.. you coming out 2moro 4 the royals picnic :biggrin:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats poppin frank


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


Thats a nice pic, you should make me some business cards with this pic


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

THIS IS FUNNY SHIT:rofl:


----------



## ed1983

:wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Teamblowme602 said:


> Thats a nice pic, you should make me some business cards with this pic


LOL WE WILL SEE IF I HAVE SOME LOOSE CHANGE I WILL!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Teamblowme602 said:


>


Thats a sick ass pic!!


----------



## lilwill1999

15$for cars and bikes


----------



## 1983 lincoln

uffin:uffin:


----------



## sand1

1983 lincoln said:


> uffin:uffin:


picture perfect moment


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice pics


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!


----------



## montecarlo1987ls

fckin badass pic franks hydraulics to the top!!:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## THE REAL BIG M




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

montecarlo1987ls said:


> fckin badass pic franks hydraulics to the top!!:thumbsup:


THANKS


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


----------



## Teamblowme602

THE REAL BIG M said:


>


what up buddy


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> what up buddy


:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999

15$ cars bikes and hop "KING OF THE STREETS "GOT 15 CATEGORY 1ST & 2ND PLACE BEST OF SHOW. BEST PAINT. BEST AUDIO .BEST BIKE.BEST MOTOR .BEST INTERIOR.MOST MEMBERS.HIT ME UP FOR MORE INFO 5209070432


----------



## Twiins

uffin:


----------



## DA HITTA

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 RADICAL SINGAL$1000 RADICAL DOUBLE $1000 WINNER TAKE ALL IN ALL CLASSES... MORE INFO COMING SOON..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup frank


----------



## Teamblowme602

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup frank


working hard how you doing


----------



## 623onistone

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## UCE*EP

I am looking for a quote for a boxed rolling chassis for a 68 Impala... trailing arms, a-arms.. boxed, extended, chromed including suspension..... LMK!! PMME I left you a message on your phone earlier... Thanks..

V/R


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## sand1

ttt


----------



## MrBowtie

Where is Franks hydraulics located at? I have a 63 impala I want to take over there to get some work done. Thanks


----------



## gordobig818

46th ave Glendale on North side behind a big building you can't miss his 3 car hauler.......


----------



## MrBowtie

Good lookin out.


----------



## Teamblowme602

MrBowtie said:


> Good lookin out.


call 602-690-6555 thanks


----------



## Teamblowme602

gordobig818 said:


> 46th ave Glendale on North side behind a big building you can't miss his 3 car hauler.......


thanks for letting him know


----------



## MrBowtie

Frank, How much do you charge to do a show set up? Like two chrome pumps, chrome cylinders, 6 batteries, chrome hard lines? The 63 has a old set up done by loco's and it's time to upgrade. I don't want it to hop or do three wheel. I just want to be able to raise and lower when i need too. Thanks


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## bighomies

elphoenixquetzal said:


> TTT!!!!


thats bad ass


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## rgarcia15928

my back right cylinder keeps dropping slowly but its not leaking any oil fromthe cylinder...when i have it locked up all it does is make a clicking noise and slowly comes down....what could it be??


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

rgarcia15928 said:


> my back right cylinder keeps dropping slowly but its not leaking any oil fromthe cylinder...when i have it locked up all it does is make a clicking noise and slowly comes down....what could it be??


sounds like the dump is seping.. or the check valve is bad


----------



## rgarcia15928

THE REAL BIG M said:


> sounds like the dump is seping.. or the check valve is bad


hmm ima have to check that out...thanks homie


----------



## 69IMPALA&83BABYLINCOLN

Anyone selling a complete set up?


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RobertCamacho

I'm the 11th member on Frank's website... Yay yay


----------



## RobertCamacho

ANYONE, I need help to get this stupid mobile skin backround thing back to default cuz i cant find shit


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

Hey Frank, I appreciate you checking out my 65's hydraulic problem a few months back. I just need a job to take it to your shop to get repaired! P.S. I was the one who gave you 20 bucks!


----------



## Teamblowme602

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Hey Frank, I appreciate you checking out my 65's hydraulic problem a few months back. I just need a job to take it to your shop to get repaired! P.S. I was the one who gave you 20 bucks!


come by and pick up a shirt


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> come by and pick up a shirt


where's my shirt:ninja:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

THE REAL BIG M said:


> where's my shirt:ninja:


Where's my order ninja! Jump off layitlow and get to welding homie........!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

87cuttlashopper said:


> Where's my order ninja! Jump off layitlow and get to welding homie........!


perm dont weld fool lol


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

What kind of Shirt???


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## TUKINSTANG

2200 Thats a deal homie Franks Hydraulics is alway puttin in work....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

I love that yellow regal for some reason


----------



## big $uge

*FOR THE HOP 1ST PLACE KING OF THE COAST BELTS GIVEN AWAY WITH MONEY
HOP CATAGORIES:

*_SINGLE PUMP STREET DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED
SINGLE PUMP MODIFIED DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL

_


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

Who wants some cheap car renderings??? I'm an ameteur but I will do a bomb ass job, with color, I'll draw the interior and the whole car... Message me


----------



## Teamblowme602

big wills 05 town car


----------



## Teamblowme602

just finished the paint job on the benz


----------



## Teamblowme602

pic of the shop


----------



## Teamblowme602

some more pics


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

my grandsons car


----------



## Teamblowme602

just finished big als car for the la show


----------



## Teamblowme602

paint job we did for big will


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602

two franks hydraulics cars performing


----------



## Teamblowme602

shirts for sale


----------



## drop64ss

Teamblowme602 said:


> two franks hydraulics cars performing


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## ed1983

u guys going 2 jaguars 2nite?


----------



## GRUMPY36

:wave::wave:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

:guns::sprint:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS HAPPENIN FRANK,WHATS PRICE ON THEM SHIRTS? TEAM BLOW ME TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## theebizz

Do you have 3.5 ton coils the white ones?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uffin:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

I think there needs to be more shows here in Arizona.


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


----------



## 1983 lincoln




----------



## BooBoo Camacho

65 back on the roads of AZ... Yay yay!


----------



## 64sub

what it do!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

have you got my PM's??


----------



## ed1983

:wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

THE POSTERS ARE READY TO SHIP HIT ME UP!!! I ALL READY HAVE PRE-ORDERS FOR VEGAS SHOW.










$15.00 EACH OR 2 FOR $20


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

That would make a badass shirt!


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

how much for reinforcement Frank???


----------



## legacylac

FineLine said:


> That would make a badass shirt!


 x2,


----------



## mleyva215

Thanks to frank helping out with my car:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64

WAS GOOD TO MEET Y'ALL HOMIES AT THE HOP LAST NITE !! HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME !! .... DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha frank good to.see u again at the hop.


----------



## DanielDucati

Took a bunch of pics at the hop Frank check your pm's!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215

:thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215




----------



## mleyva215

:thumbsup:


----------



## mleyva215




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

SICK VIDEOS!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## Lunas64

SUP FRANK, NEXT MONTH IMA WANNA DO THE WISH BONE, I WANNA ROLL MY SKIRTS. I WILL HIT YOU UP BOR
THANKS


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*

















TTT!!!!!*


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Teamblowme602

Don Pedro said:


> Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> 
> 
> 
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az
> Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196
> 
> Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196
> 
> Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## mleyva215




----------



## DIPN714

:drama:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## Lunas64

IMA MAKE A HOUSE CALL ON THE SHOP!! SERVE SOME FOOLS!! lmao!


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## ART LOKS

WHAT UP FRANK!!!!!
TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Team Blow me... Frank tell Rick he's a chipper Perm Said it:rimshot:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## ed1983

Wut up spirit homies


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Teamblowme602

WHATS UP FELLAS


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> WHATS UP FELLAS


:h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## SPIRIT 62

whats goin on frank


----------



## ed1983

Wuts good wit u frank


----------



## Galaxieriderz




----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

uffin:


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Teamblowme602

beanerman said:


> :inout:


:wave:



SPIRIT 62 said:


> whats goin on frank


:wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

ed1983 said:


> Wuts good wit u frank


:wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


frank call me at the shop.. :ninja:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

I'm 21 today


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww7-4IpGFFs...be_gdata_player


----------



## Teamblowme602

BooBoo Camacho said:


> I'm 21 today


happy birthday buddy


----------



## SiNGLEPUMPBiTCH

:drama:uffin:


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Team Blow me... Frank tell Rick he's a chipper Perm Said it:rimshot:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## rgarcia15928

SUP FRANK AND TEAM BLOW ME/ SPIRIT CC....HAVE U SEEN GOODTIMES CALLING YOU GUYS OUT ON OUR SHOW TOPIC FOR THE HOP IN FEB 11....ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG AGAIN HOMIES!!!


----------



## Teamblowme602

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP FRANK AND TEAM BLOW ME/ SPIRIT CC....HAVE U SEEN GOODTIMES CALLING YOU GUYS OUT ON OUR SHOW TOPIC FOR THE HOP IN FEB 11....ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG AGAIN HOMIES!!!


FRANKS/TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO PUT ON A SHOW LIKE LAST YEAR JUST MAKE SURE THEY STILL HAVE 1 DOLLAR BUD LIGHTS


----------



## smiley602

Ttt what's good frank


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


*HAPPY HOLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS*


----------



## rgarcia15928

Teamblowme602 said:


> FRANKS/TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO PUT ON A SHOW LIKE LAST YEAR JUST MAKE SURE THEY STILL HAVE 1 DOLLAR BUD LIGHTS


THERE WILL ABSOLUTLEY BE $1 BEERS AGAIN AND THE AFTER PARTY WILL BE POPPIN AGAIN....AND I KNOW U GUYS WILL PUT IT DOWN AGAIN!!


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## ed1983

MERRY XMAS N HAPPY NEW YEAR :wave:


----------



## smiley602

TTT FRANKS HYDRAULICS.


----------



## rgarcia15928

rgarcia15928 said:


> SUP FRANK AND TEAM BLOW ME/ SPIRIT CC....HAVE U SEEN GOODTIMES CALLING YOU GUYS OUT ON OUR SHOW TOPIC FOR THE HOP IN FEB 11....ITS ON LIKE DONKEY KONG AGAIN HOMIES!!!


Room rates are $77 friday and saturday........move in will start friday from 1pm-5pm and saturday from 5am-10am........For rates call Cocopah hotel 928-722-6677 ask for United Dreams rate!!


----------



## ed1983

If u homies r going 2 majestics picnic b safe n bring tha krown bak 2 az homies


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## rgarcia15928

:thumbsup:


----------



## bighomies

im going with:inout: you homie like last time i pay for it all beer's anf food and hotel rooms


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> FRANKS/TEAM BLOW ME WILL BE THERE TO PUT ON A SHOW LIKE LAST YEAR JUST MAKE SURE THEY STILL HAVE 1 DOLLAR BUD LIGHTS


:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## GONE TIP'N

Teamblowme602 said:


>


Is this a poster,where can I find?


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup frank.


----------



## Mikeymike62




----------



## magoo




----------



## El Callejero

Teamblowme602 said:


>


This is a nice picture :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Atrevido

:facepalm:


Teamblowme602 said:


>


----------



## SPIRIT 62

WHATS UP FRANK


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!



Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## MARIO_B

OLD SCHOOL SPIRIT...


----------



## royalty ray

whats up frank i just wanted to say im a big fan of yall n was wonderin what kinda pump yall use im trying to do single pump in a 82 monte carlo cant get past 40inches man it sucks bro ....


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed1983

uffin::wave:


----------



## showoff85

whats up where will at dont see him on here much been trying to get ahold of him as well


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]







[

:h5:


----------



## smiley602

What's good frank hey how much you charge me to charge my accumulators.


----------



## DanielDucati

:wave:


----------



## Teamblowme602

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup frank.


:thumbsup:


----------



## beanerman

:wave:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY

ttt


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:biggrin:uffin:


----------



## BIGBODY96

GREAT WORK FRANK ALL THE RIDE'S ARE ON THE BUMPER:thumbsup:


----------



## TEE SHIRT MIKE

GLENDALE ARIZONA​" The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​!!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages






​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks for the tee's player.. it was nice to see you & the fam.. :420:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

I would like 2 get some work done on my ride, were in PHX are you guys at?


----------



## Teamblowme602

FOOLISH ONE said:


> I would like 2 get some work done on my ride, were in PHX are you guys at?


4600 W GLENDALE 602-690-6555


----------



## BIGBODY96

FRANK I GOT AN 03 TOWNCAR HOW MUCH FOR AN CLEAN 2 PUMP SET UP INSTALLED THANKS BRO


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

What time do you guys open?


----------



## Shorty's Hydraulics

*Prestolite Old School Plus Motors $145.00 each. Shipping using U.S. Mail flat rate box with insurance is $16 for one motor and $18 for two motors. 

Instock and ready to ship! *


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## DIPN714

:rimshot:


----------



## ed1983

wut up frank


----------



## FOOLISH ONE

What's the turn around time on your Chrome plating? Who do you guys go through?


----------



## Heath V

Hi Frank, I can't wait to see my 64 all done. I know its going to turn out great. I'm going to stop by on Tuesday.


----------



## JOHNMILLER9325

DEAR FRANK,
FELLOW "USO" CAR CLUB MEMBERS RECOMMEND YOUR WORK,BUT WANT TO KNOW WHAT IT WOULD COST FOR A #7 PUMP TO THE REAR, AND #9 PUMP TO THE FRONT, FOUR DELTAS,FRONT&BACK,SIDE-TO-SIDE,3-WHEELING,RACK,8-BATTERIES,SWITCHES, AND INSTALLED ON A 1968 IMPALA,WITH COIL OVER IN REAR CYLINDERS,POWERBALLS,12-14 CYLINDERS IN REAR, AND COILS/INSTALLED/TOTAL PRICE? ORLIES WANTS 2500,BUT STILL UNDECIDED?


----------



## Teamblowme602

JOHNMILLER9325 said:


> DEAR FRANK,
> FELLOW "USO" CAR CLUB MEMBERS RECOMMEND YOUR WORK,BUT WANT TO KNOW WHAT IT WOULD COST FOR A #7 PUMP TO THE REAR, AND #9 PUMP TO THE FRONT, FOUR DELTAS,FRONT&BACK,SIDE-TO-SIDE,3-WHEELING,RACK,8-BATTERIES,SWITCHES, AND INSTALLED ON A 1968 IMPALA,WITH COIL OVER IN REAR CYLINDERS,POWERBALLS,12-14 CYLINDERS IN REAR, AND COILS/INSTALLED/TOTAL PRICE? ORLIES WANTS 2500,BUT STILL UNDECIDED?


call me 602-690-6555 thanks


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## SPIRIT 62

FRANK POST SOME PICS OF THEM SHOW SETUPS YOU'RE WORKING ON:worship:


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Mikeymike62




----------



## MIRACLE

CLEAN ASS WORK AS ALWAYS HOMIE...



Mikeymike62 said:


>


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

Mikeymike62 said:


>


 Damn this looks badass.


----------



## bighomies

my prayers go out to paul family and friends


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

you still got the same number Frank???


----------



## Teamblowme602

BooBoo Camacho said:


> you still got the same number Frank???


same 602-690-6555


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Mikeymike62 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT DA DPR PAYING OUT SUNDAY BIG FRANK;;;BIG AL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks good


----------



## chevyman

TEE SHIRT MIKE said:


> GLENDALE ARIZONA​
> " The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP"​
> make sure to invite all your friends and family...this Event you wont want to miss!!! bring out the Family & the KIDS ..(KIDS ARE FREE TO THIS EVENT) APRIL 1st 2012. Don't miss all the​
> LOWRIDER CAR HOPPING ACTION​
> !!!!!!!vendor booths still available call # on flyers for vendor booths or sponsorship packages
> View attachment 435100
> ​


 WHERE THA AFTER HOP PIC AT


----------



## Mikeymike62

5


----------



## DIPN714

so who took da radical double;;;


----------



## Teamblowme602

MAX WITH THE 61 HE DID 97


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## 86caddy

Whats good Frank, big fan, you're still doing big things big ups to you. Are you open on Saturdays? Im gonna be in Phx this sat and need a motor for one of my pumps.


----------



## SPIRIT 62

ttt franks hydraulics:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up ant


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5: franks hydraulics


----------



## Teamblowme602

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5: franks hydraulics


whats up perm :wave:


----------



## W H A T




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Franks got tge gangsta lean


----------



## Teamblowme602

W H A T said:


>


nice pic thanks


----------



## W H A T

Teamblowme602 said:


> nice pic thanks


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MARIO_B said:


> OLD SCHOOL SPIRIT...


:thumbsup:


----------



## caddypimp




----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## cadillacking602

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

THE REAL BIG M said:


> :h5:


whats up perm


----------



## smiley602

TTT


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Mideast




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

uffin:uffin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

elphoenixquetzal said:


> uffin:uffin:


What's up buddy


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Heath V

New shop is looking good!


----------



## ed1983

WUT UP FRANK! WYNO ROLLN THRU!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up buddy


Not much cant wait to get back home man, hopefully take my car to you once i get back, how is everything at the shop? My condolences for your recent loss.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (124.9 KB)
image.jpg (181.8 KB)


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks for the love & support.:biggrin:.

it was so nice to see old & new friends.:h5:.

with out you there would be no us.:thumbsup:.* 

*BMH*


----------



## nine4towncar




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Frank and the crew. I jus wanted to say it was good to catch up for a lil minute. see you guys soon.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!! For Franks Custom Hydraulics!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup my :ninja:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho

Hey Frank, you should let me apprentice at your shop!


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## Twiins

BooBoo Camacho said:


> Hey Frank, you should let me apprentice at your shop!


me too


----------



## Teamblowme602

What's up fellas


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up fellas


:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

What's up perm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up perm


same ol same ol.. brother.. :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

bump


----------



## Bennie Daniel

I know this thread is old but what the fuck is that
Some sort of alcohol intake ish??? Somebody 
Tell me what is is ? I know those are oxygen
Tubes that shit looks kreepy as hell!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up perm


_*happy holidays to you & your fam..
and to all the AZ homies*_ :h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup Frank Merry Christmas to u and the Family


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up perm


i bumped you to 2013 :h5:


----------



## SPIRIT 62




----------



## Teamblowme602

What's up fellas


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (187.3 KB)

image.jpg (91.


----------



## Don Pedro

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (187.3 KB)
> 
> image.jpg (91.



_Looks good Frank..:thumbsup:_


----------



## Teamblowme602

Thanks


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (78.5 KB)
image.jpg (121.8 KB)


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (147.0 KB)


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

franks a chipper.. .. j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Heath V

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (78.5 KB)
> image.jpg (121.8 KB)


Nice!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup frank jus stoppin in to say alowha my brotha!


----------



## Teamblowme602

What's up buddy how thing going


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (99.5 KB). A setup I did in a 64


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up buddy how thing going


Jus trying to finish up my single pump cutty and puttin it on the bumper. and enjoying our warn weather lol.


----------



## BIGBODY96

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (99.5 KB). A setup I did in a 64


:thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (164.8 KB). My 55 Chevy


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (57.0 KB) my crazy grandson


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

image.jpg (57.0 KB) my crazy grandson

a chip off the old block


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (144.6 KB) Repainting the 64


----------



## Don Pedro

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (144.6 KB) Repainting the 64


:thumbsup:


----------



## Teamblowme602

image.jpg (121.8 KB) in LA on New Years


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> image.jpg (121.8 KB) in LA on New Years


:sprint:


----------



## Teamblowme602

What's up perm


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Teamblowme602 said:


> What's up perm


sup holms.. it was good to see you & the fam. this past week'n..:h5:


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:;;;CANT STOP WONT STOP;;


----------



## ed1983

where's the shop located?


----------



## Teamblowme602

5432 W. Missouri


----------



## ed1983

Teamblowme602 said:


> 5432 W. Missouri


KOOL! NICE DRINKIN WIT U LAST SUNDAY FRANK!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ed1983

ANY WORD ON THE AFTER HOP LOCATION?


----------



## DIPN714

after hop ready


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Frank!


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## Mr.lincoln

Frank hydros have my parts been shipped out yet???.I'm the guy that sent u the gray 4.5 coils...LMK


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*franks a chipper*  :shocked: :cheesy: :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

j/k :ninja: :tongue:


----------



## DIPN714

THE REAL BIG M said:


> *franks a chipper*  :shocked: :cheesy: :ugh: :sprint:


RON SAID IT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

[

_*franks hydraulics..

the real after hop..*_[


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup:uffin::biggrin:


----------



## david602

AFTER HOP!!!!....Gonna be good turnout ...last year was badazz Frank's TTT


----------



## DIPN714

any hotels near by


----------



## Bird

THE REAL BIG M said:


> [
> 
> _*franks hydraulics..
> 
> the real after hop..*_[


ttt


----------



## david602

DIPN714 said:


> any hotels near by


59th and Glendale...motel 6 that's da closest around its just a place to rest ain't all that ....just North of Glendale on 59th


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wish I was there.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*jus want to say thanks to **franks hydraulics
**our new phx. area distributor.. hit him up for all your black magic hydraulics** parts.. 
fully stocked ready for all your hyd. needs..
**602-690-6555**..*


----------



## Mr.lincoln

Frank I'm the guy that sent u the gray coil spring in exchange of the parts we talked about.........I haven't gotten nothing its been over a month...I call no more answers facebook no response tex no response??????????????????


----------



## andeeloves505

Any shows going on this summer?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## cadillacking602

TTT


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

_*FRANKS A CHIPPER*_


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:thumbsup::thumbsup::420:uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:ninja:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Rick Dizzle

Whats up guys. Going to be in Phoenix next week and wanted to stop by Franks to check out the shop and some of the shops work. Anyone know where the shop is located and its hours?


----------



## ed1983

TTT


----------

